#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  رأس الحربة المصرى الذى دوخ الإنجليز..الموضوع الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2010

## أحمد ناصر

وإخوانى الأحباء أبناء مصر
يسرنى اليوم أن أقدم إليكم شخصية فريدة من نوعها..

اللواء محمد غانم (86)عام
أحد أشهر ضباط المخابرات المصرية
والذى كان معروفا لكل أجهزة المخابرات العالمية.. حتى أنها كانت ترصد تحركاته حينما يحل بأى من الأقطار..
هذا الرجل الذى حاز على ثقة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر  

محمد غانم ليس مجرد ضابط عادى فى الجيش المصرى
بل هو واحد من الذين ساهموا بشكل كبير فى كتابة تاريخ مصر المعاصر..
فقد كان رمز للفدائية فى حرب فلسطين عام 48
وكان واحد ممن شكلوا جهاز المخابرات المصرية فى بدايات عهد الثورة
وكان رأس الحربة فى العمليات الفدائية ضد الإنجليز فى معسكراتهم مما عجل بالجلاء الإنجليزى عن أرض مصر
ثم تحول محمد غانم إلى خدمة بلده عن طريق رئاسته لأول مجلس إدارة لشركة النصر للتصدير والإستيراد والتى كانت تعمل كغطاء شرعى للمخابرات المصرية..وقد غزت شركة النصر للتصدير والإستيراد إفريقيا والعالم من خلال 35 فرع وكانت الشركة مسئولة عن الحجم الأكبر من صادرات مصر ووارداتها عدا القطن والبترول

أخواتى وإخوانى الأحباء أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
سأحاول جاهدا من خلال هذا الموضوع إلقاء بعض الضوء على تاريخ محمد غانم إبن مصر البار
وصدقونى فإن هذا ليس بالأمر الهين
فتاريخه الحافل يمكن أن يملأ سجلات وسجلات

والمفاجأة السعيدة لنا فى المنتدى أنه يمكنكم توجيه إسئلة إلى اللواء محمد غانم
وسأقدمها له مكتوبة 
وأعدكم أن آتيكم بإجابات اللواء محمد غانم على أسئلتكم ولكن حسب شرطه أن تحمل الأسئلة صفة الجدية وعدم المغالاة فى شخصه أو تمجيده لأنه أعزف الناس عن مثل هذه المظاهر 

المصادر التى سأعتمد علها فى تقديم هذا الموضوع:
كتاب 14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص
كتيب من هو محمد غانم
كتاب تجربة للتاريخ تأليف د.باسم عادل
بعض الأقصوصات الصحفية عن محمد غانم وبعض الحوارات التى أجريت معه
الحلقات التى تم إذاعتها بقناة النيل للأخبار فى برنامج كنت مسئولا
أما عن أسئلتكم التى ستطرحونها عليه فسأعرضها على سيادته وأحصل لكم على إجابات منه شخصيا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*خريج الكلية الحربية يوليو 1944
*ضابط مدفعية فى البطارية الأولى آلاى الأول مدفعية الميدان حتى يوليو 1949
*شارك فى أولى معارك الجيش المصرى فى فلسطين من 15 مايو 1948 حتى هدنة يناير 1949
*حصل على نجمة الملك فؤاد العسكرية أعلى الأوسمة العسكرية فى عهد الملكية لبطولته وفدائيته فى حرب فلسطين
*أركان حرب المدرسة الثانوية العسكرية من يوليو 1949 حتى قيام الثورة 1952
*أركان حرب مدفعية الفرقة من يوليو 952 حتى مايو 1953
*عضو أساسى فى المجموعة التى شكلتها المخابرات المصرية بعد الثورة لإنهاء الإحتلال الإنجليزى لأرض مصر
وقد كان رأس الحربة الذى دوخ الإنجليز بالعمليات الفدائية حتى تحقق الجلاء الإنجليزى عن أرض مصربتوقيع إتفاقية الجلاء بالأحرف الأولى عام 1954
ومنح عن ذلك النجمة العسكرية وهو أعلى وسام عسكرى بعد الثورة
*نائب مدير قسم الصحف والإذاعة المصرية بالإدارة العامة للمخابرات من يوليو 54 حتى أوائل 1955
*أحد المسئولين عن إفشال تشكيل حلف بغداد والذى كان حلف أمريكى إنجليزى فرنسى تركى عربى
*مدير فرع شركة النيل للإعلان ببيروت وفروعها فى المشرق العربى كغطاء للمخابرات المصرية منذ 55 وحتى عام 57
*المستشار الإعلامى فى السفارات المصرية فى لبنان وسوريا والأردن ومدير مكتب الإستعلامات المصرى فى بيروت خلال النصف الأول من عام 1958
*مؤسس ورئيس والعضو المنتدب لشركة النصر للتصدير والإستيرادوالبالغ عدد فروعها 35 فرع
منها 25 فرع غرب ووسط وشرق إفريقيا و10 فروع فى أوروبا والعالم العربى
*العضو المنتدب للشركة الأفريقية العربية للإستثمار والتجارة الدولية (أفاركو)ومقرها الكويت منذ 1971 حتى 1975
*صاحب ومدير المكتب الإستشارى للتجارة والإستثمار منذ 1975
*أحد مؤسسى وأمين عام وعضو مجلس إدارة جمعية رجال الأعمال المصريين منذ 1975 حتى 1992
*رئيس وعضو مجلس إدارة جمعية مستثمرى العاشر من رمضان 1987-1989
*مؤسس وأمين عام جماعة اللقاء المشترك لقطاع الأعمال1990-1992
*عضو مجلس إدارة إتحاد الغرف التجارية 1990-1992
*رئيس الجانب المصرى فى مجلس الأعمال المصرى الأردنى حتى 1994
*رئيس الجانب المصرى فى مجلس الأعمال المصرى السورى حتى عام 1994
*عضو مجلس إدارة مجلس الأعمال المصرى الأمريكى حتى 1994
*عضو المجلس التنفيذى لمجلس الأعمال المصرى الإيطالى حتى 1994
*عضو المجلس التنفيذى لمجلس الأعمال المصرى المجرى حتى 1994
*عضو المجلس التنفيذى لمجلس الأعمال المصرى الفرنسى حتى 1994
*عضو المجلس التنفيذى لمجلس الأعمال المصرى الألمانى حتى 1994
*عضو المجلس التنفيذى لمجلس الأعمال المصرى االكندى حتى 1994
*عضو مجلس إدارة شعبة الإستثمار منذ أوائل التسعينيات
*عضو اللجنة الإستشارية للسياسات العلمية والتكنولوجية منذ أوائل التسعينات حتى 1994
*عضو جمعية تشغيل خريجى جامعة حلوان والمستشار الإقتصادى حتى 1994
*مؤسس وعضو منتدب لشركة النيل للزراير (نيبو)
*مؤسس وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة النيل للأحذية (كوتشى)
*أحد مؤسسى وعضو مجلس إدارة الشركة الإسلامية للتجارة الخارجية
* أحد مؤسسى وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة تصنيع أقلام (بيك)
* أحد مؤسسى وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة إتحاد الصناعات المعدنية حتى علم 2009

النشاط الرياضى
----------
*أحد المؤسسين وعضو مجلس إدارة المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الشباب والرياضة فى الخمسينيات
*نائب رئيس لجنة المعسكرات فى المجس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة فى الخمسينيات 
*مدير إتحاد المدفعية والمشرف على النشاط الرياضى فى وحدات سلاح المدفعية 1945-1955
*مؤسس ورئيس مجلس إدارة الإتحاد الرياضى للشركات 1964-1971 ورئيس شرفى للإتحاد حتى الآن
*حائز على وسام الرياضة من الدرجة الثانية عام 1960 وعلى وسام الرياضة من الدرجة الأولى 1980
*فريق سلاح الفلوريه فى مدرسة القبة الثانوية وضمن منتخب المدارس الثانوية 1939-1940
*فريق الهوكى وفريق الرجبى بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة 1940-1941
*فريق الهوكى بالنادى الأهلى ومنتخب مصر القومى 1944-1952
*سكرتير عام مساعد إتحاد الهوكى ثم وكيل فرئيس الإتحاد المصرى للهوكى وعضو الإتحاد الدولى للهوكى 1952-1970
*رئيس إتحاد التنس فى أحد دوراته
*وكيل اللجنة الأوليمبية المصرية ثم نائب رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية
*عضو الإتحاد الرياضى للبلاد الأفريقية 1965-1969
*عضو مجلس إدارة  النادى الأهلى 1989-1992

الأوسمة والنياشين التى حصل عليها محمد غانم
-----------------------------
-نجمة الملك فؤاد العسكرية 1949
-ميدالية فلسطين 1949
-ميدالية محمد على التذكارية 1949
-نوط الجدارة
-نوط الشجاعة العسكرى من الطبقة الأولى 1954
-وسام النجمة العسكرية 
-وسام الرياضة من الطبقة الثانية
-دبلوم التقدير من اللجنة المنظمة للدورة الأوليمبية الثانية عشر طوكيو 1964
-وسام الأسد الفنلندى من طبقة جراند أوفيسيه 1967
-وسام من ساحل العاج(على درجة تعادل درجة رئيس وزراء)
-دبلوم التقدير من اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة الدولية العالمية الأولى للهوكى فى برشلونة 1971
-وسام الرياضة من الطبقة الأولى 1980

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى أثناء حرب فلسطين 1948
ذهب إلى رئاسة المدفعية فى غزة البكباشى محمود رياض المسئول عن مخابرات الحملة المصرية فى فلسطين(أصبح بعد ذلك سفير ووزير خارجية وأمين عام الجامعة العربية)
وإلتقى باللواء الجارحى مدير مدفعية الحملة المصرية فى فلسطين
وطلب منه تكليف ضابط نقطة ملاحظة من ضباط المدفعية يكون مدرب تدريب عالى..بحيث يخترق الضابط الحدود الفاصلة بين لقوات المصرية والقوات الصهيونية أمام غزة فى منطقة تسمى((بين النهدين))
وهى مسافة لا تتجاوز 300 متر تفصل بين سلاسل الجبال الموازية للبحر الأبيض المتوسط فى مواجهة غزة ويسيطر عليها الصهاينة..
بحيث يقبع الضابط فى تلك المنطقة ثم يوجه نيران مدفعية الجيش المصرى بواسطة اللاسلكى إلى منطقة القوات الصهيونية..
يمكننا أن نتخيل ما هو مصير الضابط الذى سيكلف بتلك المهمة
حيث سيكون فى مجال النيران المتبادل بين القوات المصرية والقوات الصهيونية
طبعا عودة هذا الضابط ستكون شبه مستحيلة..لذلك إعترض اللواء الجارحى بشدة على هذه المهمة ورفض تكليف أحد ضباطه بها حيث أن ضباطه بالفعل معدودين
كان الملازم محمد غانم وهو الضابط الفنى فى أحد تروبى بطاريتى المدفعية حاضرا هذا اللقاء..
وقد أثاره كلام محمود رياض وشرحه لخطة الصهاينة التى تنصب فى تطويق الجيش المصرى فى غزة بين شقى رحى..فهم يجمعون بعض قواتهم فى محاولة للوصول إلى مدينة العريش بسيرهم بمحاذاة سلسلة الجبال الموازية للبحر مختفين فى حماها ..ولابد من قصفهم فى منطقة بين النهدين حتى يتم إفشال خطة التطويق
يقول محمد غانم: قدمت نفسى للواء الجارحى مستعدا للقيام بهذه التضحية لكنه أسكتنى بحزم اللواء القديم للملازم الحديث
هل إكتفى محمد غانم بهذا القدر وقال:خلاص أنا عملت اللى عليا؟
تقدم محمد غانم إلى البكباشى أحمد حسن الفقى أركان حرب مدفعية الحملة المصرية فى ذلك الوقت(وسفير ووكيل أول وزارة الخارجية فيما بعد)وأخبره بما تم بين اللواء الجارحى ومحمود رياض
وما تم بين اللواء الجارحى وبينه
فما كان من الفقى إلا أنه إستطاع إقناع اللواء الجارحى بتكليف محمد غانم بهذه المهمة
وعندما تم تقديمه إلى اللواء أركان حرب فؤاد صادق_ القائد العام لحملة الجيش المصرى فى فلسطين فى ذلك الوقت_ كأحد أحسن متدربى المدفعية ومتطوع لتنفيذ فكرة المخابرات الحربية بالتواجد وسط القوات الصهيونية لتوجيه شبكة نيران المدفعية المصرية باللاسلكى ضد القوات الصهيونية فى الوقت المناسب وبالتركيز المطلوب
اللواء فؤاد صادق:إنت مقدر خطورة اللى إنت ها تقوم بيه؟
محمد غانم: أيوة يا فندم
اللواء فؤاد:الأمانة تفرض على أن أقول لك أن إحتمال رجوعك تكاد تكون شبه مستحيلة..ها تكون وسطهم ولا بد يكتشفوك ويقتلوك إن ما قتلتش نفسك بنفسك بنيران مدفعيتك اللى ها توجها للمكان الموجود إنت فيه وموجود فيه القوات الإسرائيلية
محمد غانم: سيادة القائد أنا شاب ماليش إلتزامات(لم يكن قد تزوج)ولا أستطيع أن أواجه أهلى وأصدقائى لو حط العدو رجله على متر واحد من أرضنا فما بال وصولهم للعريش وتطويق الجزء الكبير من الجيش المصرى فى فلسطين؟
اللواء فؤاد:أحييك وأحيى روحك العالية ولكن الأمانة أيضا تفرض على أنى أقدر إحتمالات نجاح العملية دى بما لا يزيد عن 30%
محمد غانم:حتى لو كانت 3%

كلف غانم بالمهمة وأمر بتنفيذها فى نفس الليلة..وأعطيت تعليمات بأن توضع جميع مدفعية الميدان تحت إدارة محمد غانم 
وطلب منه إعداد شبكة نيران مكثفة بحيث تنطلق جميع المدافع فى كل المواقع وفى نفس الوقت فى دفعات مركزة ومتلاحقة بإشارة من محمد غانم وفى الوقت الذى يراه مناسبا على منطقة بين النهدين
مارس عدد من ضباط صف وجنود الوحدة الضغط على محمد غانم من أجل إصطحابهم معه فى رحلة الموت..
لكنه لم يختر إلا عامل لاسلكى واحد كى يشاركه هذه المهمة بالإضافة إلى دليل عربى
إجتاز محمد غانم ورفاقه خطوط الألغام المصرية والتى كان يحمل خريطتها
كما إجتاز خطوط الألغام الصهيونية بتوفيق الله ورعايته وإستجابته لدعاء محمد غانم بأن ينجيه الله من الألغام حتى ينفذ مهمته بنجاح
أربعة كيلومترات من الأرض الوعرة ذات التضاريس الغير ممهدة والألغام المزروعة فى كل مكان
يقول محمد غانم:
وفى حمى شجرة من شجرات الطريق قبعت أنا ومعى زميلاى بلا نطق ونكاد نكون بلا نفس..نسمع حديثهم(الصهاينة)وصراخهم وضحكاتهم ..والتعليمات ألا يفتح الجهاز اللاسلكى إلا فى الوقت المناسب وبأقل عدد من الكلمات يشملها كود متفق عليه مع زملائى ضباط المدفعية خلف مدافعهم على الجانب الآخر من الجبهة..
وبعد حوالى الساعة مرت كما لو كانت دهرا ونحن قابعون فى مكمننا جاءت اللحظة التى عملنا لها ألف حساب وصدرت التعليمات للصهاينة بالتحرك متخطية مضيق بين النهدين..ومع أزير المحركات وزمجرة أصوات المجنزرات فتحت اللاسلكى وأصدرت التعليمات لأول طلقتين من أحد المدافع أختبر بهما صدق تصورى لخط النار..
وكان الله معى فلم أجد أن هناك من حاجة لأكثر منهما بعدما إستنفدت بعد ظهر ذلك اليوم من جهد فى حساب دقيق لتصور خط النار وصادف أن كانت سرعة الرياح على معدلها المحسوب عليه الحسابات رغم أننا كنا فى الشتاء وما يثار فى مثل ليالى الشتاء من تقلبات فى الجو..
كان الله معنا وفى أعقاب الطلقتين إختبار تأكدت من صدق حساباتى ونطقت بالكود الثانى الذى يعنى جحيم من القذائف فى وقت واحد من عشرات المدافع المجهزة لهذا الأمر..
نجحت العملية الفدائية التى قام بها محمد غانم..ودكت المدفعية المصرية القوات الصهيونية المتواجدة فى منطقة ما بين النهدين..
ولرعاية الله وتوفيقة لم يستطع الصهاينة الإنتباه إلى محمد غانم ورفاقه رغم أن من كانت آليته تتحطم يفر من فوقه ولا يرونه..
كما أن الله نجاهم من القذائف المصرية التى كادت أن تصيبه ورفاقه
وبعد تأكد محمد غانم من تمام نجاح المهمة أصدر أمره بإيقاف الضرب قبل أن تصيب اللاسلكى شظيه تجعل اللاسلكى يتعطل ويسكت تماما..وكانت رحلة العودة أسهل كثيرا بعد تحررهم من اللاسلكى ذو الوزن الكبير بعد أن أصابه التلف..وقد غمرت محمد غانم مشاعر السعادة لا سيما وأنه رأى بنفسه نجاح العملية بنسبة 100%
ورأى بنفسه الأعداد الكبيرة من عربات الإسعاف والأوناش الخاصة بالصهاينة و التى هرعت إلى منطقة ما بين النهدين لرفع مخلفات الضرب المصرى المركز على الصهاينة
وكانت القوات المصرية قد تصورت إستشهاد غانم ورفاقه بعد إنقطاع الإرسال اللاسلكى ووزعوا نشرة تمجد بطولتهم..لذلك فإن عودتهم كانت مفاجأة سارة للجميع
خير محمد غانم بين الحصول على ترقية إستثنائية كيوزباشى وبين حصوله على نيشان نجمة فؤاد العسكرية فإختار النيشان
وتم ترقية الجندى الذى كان يحمل اللاسلكى ترقية إستثنائية
وتم منح الدليل العربى مكافأة مالية مجزية
وطلب اللواء أركان حرب فؤاد صادق من محمد غانم إختيار عشرة مقاتلين بمعرفته ليشكل بهم وحدة فدائية يوجهها بنفسه فوافق على الفور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لم يعد اللواء أركان حرب فؤاد صادق فى حاجة إلى أن يسأل محمد غانم عن قبوله للمهام الفدائية من عدمه..كما لم يعد فى حاجة لأن يعرفه بالخطورة التى تكمن فى المهام الفدائية التى سيكلفه بها..
فقد رسخ فى يقينه أن هذا الضابط المصرى الشاب فدائى بالفطرة..ووطنى مخلص لوطنه ولجيش بلاده..
وبالفعل أصدر له الأمر بأن يتحرك مع مجموعته ليتسلل بين قوات العدو الصهيونى..ومن ثم يطلقون عدة أعيرة نارية ..ثم يفرون بسرعة من أماكنهم ليتخذوا موقع آخر..
كان المغزى من هذه الخطة هو إبقاء القوات الصهيونية فى حالة إستنفار وتأهب دائمين ..مما سيتسسب لهم بالإرهاق وتعب الأعصاب..وربما يطلقون على بعضهم البعض النيران عندما يحاولون الرد على طلقات غانم ورفاقه..
نجحت الخطة نجاحا عظيما..مما دفع باللواء الجارحى بتحديد عدة مواقع لمحمد غانم فى اليوم الواحد..
فى قطاعى خان يونس وغزة..ليتسلل خلف العدو..وينهكهم بالسهر طوال الليل للرد على مصادر النيران..
فيصيبون بعضهم البعض..وتفتر عزيمتهم وينال من قدراتهم ويحبط من معنوياتهم..
وإستمرت العمليات الفدائية لمحمد غانم من نجاح إلى نجاح..
وكلف مرة بنسف إثنين من الكبارى الصغيرة التى تصل بين قوات العدو..
وساعده رفاقه والأدلاء الفلسطينيون كثيرا فى إتمام عملياته الفدائية..
إلى أن طلب منه ترك ميدان المعركة هو ورفاقه بعد إعلان هدنة يناير 1949
وأشتهر محمد غانم بين أفراد المدفعية بالفدائية..
مما كان له أثر كبير فى إختياره كأحد أفراد المخابرات المصرية بعد ذلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جثم الإحتلال الإنجليزى على قلب مصر منذ عام 1882
وكم بذل المصريون على مدى سنوات طوال كل الجهد فى مقاومة هذا الإحتلال..
وحاول الزعماء والساسة على مدار سنوات الحصول لمصر على الإستقلال..
وكانوا يحاولون الضغط على إنجلترا من خلال المجتمع الدولى..
وأقيمت إتفاقيات وعقدت معاهدات ..
لكن العالم يا أبناء مصر الأوفياء لا يعترف إلا بالمصالح ولا يعترف إلا بموازين القوى..وهذا الدرس يجب أن يعيه كل من يتشدق بالسلام مع الصهاينة حاليا..
ويجب أن يعيه كل من يراهن على إحراج الصهاينة أمام المجتمع الدولى..
ويجب أن يعيه كل قارىء منصف للتاريخ..
ورغم أننى مثلى مثل الكثير الذين لديهم تحفظات على الأخطاء التى وقعت فيها ثورة يوليو 1952 بعد إنتقال السلطة إلى أيديهم وإنتهاء العهد الملكى..
وأن الحال لم يسير على نفس الأسس والمبادىء التى قامت عليها ثورة يوليو..
إلا أننى لا أملك إلا أن أعجب كثيرا وأشيد بالخطة التى وضعها جمال عبد الناصر ومجلس قيادة الثورة لإنهاء أى تواجد عسكرى للإنجليز على أرض مصر..
فقد إستقر لديهم أن خروج الإنجليز لن يتأتى إلا بعد إستنفاد الإنجليز لأسباب تواجدهم على أرض مصر..
وكانت مصر بالنسبة للإنجليز كالدجاجة التى تبيض لهم ذهبا..
فهم يستنفذون مواردها..ويستغلون موقعها الجغرافى المتميز وإعتدال جوها طوال العام من أجل أن يتمركزوا فيها..ويجعلون منها موقعا متميزا يدربون فيه قواتهم..وينطلقون منه فى أى وقت للتدخل العسكرى ضد أى محاولات للتمرد عليهم فى مملكتهم التى لا تغرب عنها الشمس..
فتم العمل على جعل حياة الإنجليز على الأراضى مصرية جحيم لا يطاق..وأن تمثل عبء على خزانة الإنجليز شبه الخاوية بعد إنتهاء الحرب العاليمة الثانية..
وكانت القوات الإنجليزية قد تمركزت فى منطقة قناة السويس وتركت المدن الكبرى الآهلة بالسكان بعد أن أذاقها المصريون ويلات المقاومة الشعبية..وبعد أن طلب منها رد الجميل لوقوف مصر معها ضد الألمان وفى أثناء الحرب..
كلف زكريا محي الدين مدير المخابرات المصرية أو الأستاذ كما يحلو لمحمد غانم أن يطلق عليه بأن يدير خطة الضغط على الإنجليز وشن حرب نفسية لا هوادة فيها على الإنجليز..
على أن تكون هذه الحرب غير رسمية..أى أن تبدو وكأنها شعبية من الثوار والفدائيين المصريين..
وعلى ذكر الفدائية..فلم يكن هناك فى وجهة نظر زكريا محي الدين أنسب من محمد غانم والذى ذاعت شهرته وصيت أعماله الفدائية فى حرب فلسطين..وعليه فقد تم تكليفه على أن يكون رأس الحربة فى هذه العملية والتى سيتخفى فيها فى عدة شخصيات بدون أى صفة عسكرية..
إجتمع عبد الناصر بسفير إنجلترا..وأقنعه بأن مجلس إدارة الثورة يحترم معاهدة 1936 والتى ألغتها حكومة الوفد من جانب واحد..وأنه يمكن للإنجليز إستخدام مصريين للعمل بمعسكراتهم بعد أن كانت الوفد قد توعدت قبل قيام الثورة كل من يعمل من المصريين فى معسكرات الإنجليز وإتهامهم بالخيانة والعمالة..
كما ستسمح الدولة بتموين القوات الإنجليزية بالتموينات التى تحتاج إليها فى حدود 83000 جندى حسب نص المعاهدة شريطة الحصول على تراخيص من وزارة التموين بذلك..
وقد إنطلت الخدعة على الإنجليز..حيث كان عبد الناصر يريد زرع الفدائيين داخل معسكرات الإنجليز..كما أنه سيتم الحصول بفضل ذلك على معلومات دقيقة عن الأعداد التى تشغل كل معسكر من خلال تصاريح وزارة التموين..
عرف محمد غانم أنه قد أختير لدور رأس الحربة فى التنظيم السرى لمكافحة الوجود الإنجليزى..
ولكن بصفة غير صفته وبإسم غير إسمه..وبأنه غالبا ما سيتم تصفيته جسديا من الإنجليز فى حالة مساورتهم الشكوك حوله..وأن الدولة ستنكر أى صلة له بها فى حالة إكتشاف أمره..
وهيهات أن تتزعزع العقيدة الراسخة التى تشبعت بالوطنية وبالمبادىء الحرة الأبية..
فقد قبل غانم بكل لهفة هذه المهمة والتى إعتبرها واجب مقدس..وهكذا تحول فى يوم وليلة من اليوزباشى محمد غانم..إلى العواطلى محمد صلاح..والذى سيعمل كسائق على أحد اللوارى التابعة لمستر أنجليدس اليونانى المتمصر الثرى الوجيه والذى يعمل كمتعهد توريد مياه غازية للإنجليز..
وأغلب الظن أن مستر أنجليدس كان عميل مزدوج لكل من المخابرات المصرية والمخابرات الإنجليزية على حد سواء..

كانت مهمة محمد غانم غاية فى الصعوبة..فأمامه مهمات عديدة لابد من تحقيقها..
كل ذلك وهو متخفى فى شخصية مختلفة عنه تمام الإختلاف..حتى أن هناك شخص كان من المفترض أن يساعده ويدعى عباس شوقى قد تركه وذهب إلى القاهرة لظنه بأن أمره قد إنكشف وأن الإنجليز يسعون فى أثره..
وكان لابد له من الحصول على تصريح المرور إلى داخل المعسكرات الإنجليزية..
وكان فى ذلك الوقت توجد فئة من الخارجين على القانون تسمى (الهبيشة)وكانوا يسرقون من المعسكرات الإنجليزية لمصلحتهم الشخصية..وكان من أشهرهم شخص يدعى محمود الكينج وقد حدثه عنه وعن قلبه الميت الذى لا يعرف الخوف عباس شوقى ..بحث محمد غانم أو محمد صلاح حسب إسمه الحركى عن محمود الكينج..عندما إلتقى به غانم وجد لديه كنز من المعلومات عن المعسكرات الإنجليزية وسر كثيرا بأن الكينج عرض عليه وضع جميع إمكانياته وإمكانيات رفاقه فى خدمة مصر..
وبالفعل طلب منه محمد غانم بأن يجتمع بهم ولكن بعد أخذ أسباب الحيطة والحذر..
وتم الإجتماع بهم..وسبحان الله يا أبناء مصر الأحباء..فلكم أن تتخيلوا أن تسعة أفراد من الذين كانوا يعدون من الأشرار المعتادى الإجرام والذين كان أحدهم محكوم عليه بالإعدام ونصفهم على الأقل كان محكوم عليه بالأشغال الشاقة..بسبب تعدياتهم الجريئة وبقلوب ميتة لا تعرف الخوف على معسكرات الإنجليز..
لكم أن تتعجبون من وطنية هؤلاء الأفراد والذين قد أقنعهم محمد غانم بأن يعملون تحت إمرته..وألا يقوموا بأى عمل ضد الإنجليز دون توجيه منه شخصيا عن الكيفية وعن المكان والزمان الذي سيقومون فيه بعملياتهم من ذلك الوقت فصاعدا..ووعدهم بإستخدام المخابرات للحق الدستورى لرئيس الجمهورية فى إعفائهم من الأحكام التى صدرت ضدهم..بشرط الإلتزام التام بتعليمات محمد غانم وعدم تعرضهم بالأذى لأى مواطن مصرى مهما كانت المبررات..وتعاهدوا جميعا على ذلك..
حصل محمد غانم على تصريح الدخول للمعسكرات الإنجليزية تحت إسم محمد أحمد حسين صلاح الدين الشهير بمحمد صلاح..وقاد عربة اللورى التى تحمل 300 صندوق من زجاجات السينالكو
وللأسف فإن التباع المكلف بتحميل العربة كان رجل متقدم فى العمر ومقطوع النفس إثر تدخينه بشراهة للسجائر المغموسة بالحشيش..
ولكن ذلك لم يمنع محمد غانم من تقديم المساعدة له فى رص وتستيف الصناديق داخل اللورى كلفتة أخلاقية غير مستغربة لمن يعرف أو شاءت له الأقدار أن يتعامل مع ذلك البطل..
ورغم أن هناك من نصحه بأن يبيع الزجاجة بأكثر من ثمنها وهو قرشان ونصف للزجاجة ويضع الفارق فى جيبه الخاص حيث أن الزجاجة كان يصل سعرها أحيانا إلى عشرة قروش بالذات بعد سريان إشاعة بأن الفدائيين المصريين قد سمموا المياه من أجل قتل الإنجليز..وسيدر ذلك عليه مبلغ كبير جدا من المال
إلا أن غانم كان له أهداف أخرى فباع الزجاجات بثمنها الأصلى ..ولذلك تجاهل أيضا نصيحة أخرى بأن يبيع الزجاجات لعدد محدود من الكامبات لتجنب الإرهاق..
فقد باع لأكبر عدد ممكن حتى يستطيع أن يدخل إلى المعسكرات من الإسماعيلية إلى السويس ويطبع فى ذهنه خرائط هذه المعسكرات تمهيدا للعمليات الفدائية التى ستتم بداخلها بعد ذلك..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كان محمد غانم أو محمد صلاح يسابق الزمن..يتسلم كل يوم من أيامه الذى يبدأ فى السادسة صباحا حمولته اليومية المكونة من 300 صندوق من المياه الغازية..يساعد عن طيب خاطر (عم عويس)التباع فى رص وتستيف الصناديق..ويقود العربة اللورى مسيطرا عليها بشق الأنفس فالعربة تكاد تنقلب فى أى إنحناءة من فرط حمولتها الثقيلة المتمثلة فى صفوف الصناديق العالية..كان محمد غانم يطبع فى ذهنه خرائط المعسكرات لكى يرسلها لقيادة المخابرات..
وأخذ فى جمع كم هائل من المعلومات من خلال خلق صداقات مع المصريين العاملين فى المعسكرات..وكان يتوخى الحرص حتى لا ينكشف أمره..وعندما يعود لغرفته التى يقيم بها فى الفندق كان يقوم بإعداد التقارير ورسم الخرائط وترشيح الأسماء التى يمكن تجنيدها فى تلك المعسكرات..ويلتقى من حين لآخر بمحمود الكينج فى السينيما الشعبية لمتابعة ما فعله ((الهبيشة))أو الشياطين التسعة فى معسكرات الإنجليز..
كان غانم لا يحصل إلا على قسط ضئيل من النوم..والمثير أن عم عويس التباع قد فارق الحياة..فأصبح غانم يعمل على اللورى كسائق وتباع فى آن واحد..
إلا أن ذلك لم يفت فى عضده..بل وجد أن فرصته زادت فى تحقيق ما خطط له من دخوله وحده داخل المعسكرات الإنجليزية..ورغم أن ذلك أثقل عليه كمجهود بدنى..إلا أن مساحة الحرية فى التحركات إزدادت..
عمل غانم على إنجاز خطته من خلال 3 مراحل..
المرحلة الأولى..تثبيت وضعه داخل شركة المياه الغازية(إنتركونتيننتال) وإكتساب ثقة مسئوليها ليحصل على أكبر عدد ممكن من التصاريح التى تمكنه من دخول المعسكرات الإنجليزية..مع محاولة إبعاد أية شبهات قد تحوم حوله وقد نجح غانم أن يحقق نجاحات فى هذه المرحلة
1-أمد المخابرات المصرية برسومات وبيانات دقيقة عن المعسكرات
2-تجنيد عدد من المصريين العاملين بالمعسكرات وتكوين شبكة معلوماتية دقيقة من خلالهم
3-تجنيد بعض الأفراد من القبارصة والمالطيين والذين كانوا يعملون كرؤساء عمل داخل المعسكرات((إستعان بهم الإنجليز بعد إلغاء حكومة الوفد _ما قبل الثورة_معاهدة 36 من طرف واحد ومنع المصريين من العمل داخل المعسكرات..ومن أهم النتائج التى حصلت عليها مصر من تجنيد هؤلاء هو تمويل الجيش المصرى بإحتياجاته من الذخائر والمعدات العسكرية من المخازن البريطانية والتى كان القبارصة والمالطيين يعملون كأمناء عليها..
المرحلة الثانية
زرع بعض الأفراد الذين سيقومون بأعمال مستقبلية داخل المعسكرات ضمن العاملين فى خدمة القوات البريطانية بمساعدة بعض القبارصة رؤساء شئون العاملين داخل المعسكرات الإنجليزية
المرحلة الثالثة وهى المرحلة التى لم يكن لغانم تصور محدد لها حيث من المفترض أن تديرها قيادة المخابرات المصرية عند تأزم الأمر أو عند الضرورة..
وهى الحرب المباشرة الواضحة بين القوات البريطانية وجماعات الفدائيين فى معسكرات الإنجليز..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يوم بعد يوم..كانت المراحل التى خطط لها محمد غانم فى خططه تسفر عن نجاحات ملموسة..
ساعده على ذلك توخيه الحذر بألا يتسبب فى أية مشكلات أمنية مع أمن القوات البريطانية..
كانت تفلح أحيانا بعض زجاجات السينالكو المجانية التى يمنحها لحراس وأمن المعسكرات فى تحركه بشيء من الحرية داخل المعسكرات..
رغم أنه عندما كان يضبط أحيانا متوغلا فى أماكن من غير المصرح له بالتواجد فيها كان يتم إيقافه..وحبسه لمدة تقارب الساعة..وإستجوابه وتفتيشه بدقة..ولا يخلو الأمر من الصفعات الموجعة على جميع أجزاء جسده..أو ضربات مؤلمة ب (دبشك)البنادق..
و لكن أى آلام أو معاناة تهون من أجل الحبيبة مصر..مصر التى وضع غانم روحه على كفه من أجل رفعتها وعزتها وتحمل تلك الإهانات التى إرتضاها مؤقتا لنفسه من أجل تحقيق هدفه الأكبر..وهو إعلاء كرامة الوطن وإجلاء من يريدون لمصر الذل والهوان..هذا وهو الإنسان المفعم بالمحبة.. والمرهف المشاعر.. والذى لا يرتضى الإهانة لغيره فضلا عن أن يرتضيها لنفسه..
لكن برعاية الله كان الأمر ينتهى دائما بإطلاق سراحه..وكثيرا ما كان يتدخل معارف غانم داخل المعسكرات من القبارصة والمصريين الذين لهم صلات وطيدة بالحراس حتى يتم العفو عن محمد صلاح (محمد غانم)..
طبع محمد غانم داخل ذاكرته رسومات كروكية للمعسكرات..فلم يدون الرسومات أو البيانات فى أوراق أبدا حتى لا تقع فى يد أحد فيحدث مالا يحمد عقباه وتفشل الخطة..
أسماء الوحدات..والقيادات..وأعداد القوات..وتقسيمات الرتب والتخصصات..نوعية التسليح..مستودعات الذخيرة وأماكن الأسلحة ونوعياتها وأعدادها ومستوى التدريب عليها..كفاءة الحراسة وأماكن الدشم وتصميماتها ووسائل حمايتها..روح الجنود والحراس المعنوية..ومدى تيقظهم..ومصادر المياه والكهرباء وأماكنها فى كل وحدة..
كل هذه المعلومات التفصيلية التى لم يترك فيها غانم شاردة أو واردة إلا وأمد بها قيادة المخابرات المصرية..
حتى المصايف ودور السينيما وكل تجمعات البريطانيين التسويقية والترفيهية..حتى أماكن سكنهم..
كل ذلك إستطاعت المخابرات المصرية أن تحصل عليها وساعد على إستكمال تلك المعلومات القيمة أشخاص نجح غانم فى زرعهم أو تجنيدهم سواء من المصريين أو من القبارصة والمالطيين وبعض الرقباء (شاويشية)من الإنجليز..
ومن توفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى..أن مدام كونترفوس(زوجة أحد مدراء شركة إنتركونتينينتال)التى يعمل فيها محمد صلاح إحتاجت إلى سائق يقلها إلى قيادة القوات البريطانية..وكلف محمد صلاح بتلك المهمة..وسمح له بإجتياز البوابات رغم أنه لا يمتلك تصريح مرور يمكنه من الدخول إلى قيادة القوات البريطانية ..بالطبع لأنهم جميعا يعرفون المرأة حق المعرفة..كان محمد صلاح مهذب جدا مع السيدة كونترفورس..والتى كانت تفتقد دماثة الخلق والإحترام فى سائقها المشاغب..لذلك فقد إستجابت لإلحاح غانم عليها بأن تستخرج له تصريح مرور(pass) للأماكن الحساسة فى المعسكرات البريطانية التى لم يكن يسمح لأحد من المصريين بدخولها..
وقد فعلت وإستخرجت له التصريح..فإستطاع بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يستكشف العديد من الأماكن الحساسة والإستراتيجية داخل قيادة القوات البريطانية..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إزداد نهم محمد غانم إلى التواجد والإقامة الدائمة داخل المعسكرات..فقد كان يريد أن ينجز مهمته بأقصى سرعة من أجل إزاحة كابوس الإحتلال البريطانى الذى جثم على صدر الوطن لعشرات العقود..وتفتق ذهنه على فكرة تحقق له ما يريد..فأقنع مسئولى شركة إتركونتينينتال أن يستأجروا له أحد المحلات فى مركز التسوق بمدينة فايد(Fayed shopping center)وهذا المجمع يخدم عائلات القوات البريطانية..
أقنع غانم مسئولى الشركة بأنه سيحقق لهم أرباح تفوق تلك التى يدرها عليهم توزيع صناديق المياه الغازية..وتعهد بأن يقوم بتهريب البضائع التى تحتاج إليها تلك العائلات والتى كانت نادرة الوجود للحصار الغير معلن الذى تفرضه مصر حول البضائع التموينية والسلع الترفيهية التى تدخل إلى المعسكرات البريطانية..
نجح غانم فى تحقيق مأربه..وإزدادت فرحته حينما وافقوا على أن يتسلم سيارة van صغيرة ومقفولة ليستخدمها فى تهريب البضائع..إلا أن هدفه الحقيقى بالطبع هو التنقل بخفة وسرعة وحرية داخل المعسكرات..
وأمدته المخابرات المصرية بإثنين من المساعدين الجدد وأعادت عباس شوقى للمنطقة بعد تعريفه بالشخصية الحقيقية لغانم وطبيعة مهمته حتى يعمل عباس تحت قيادة غانم..
وكان محمد غانم يستعمل السيارة ال van فى نقل الألغام والقنابل اليدوية ورشاشات البرن والمسدسات التى يحصل عليها من أحد معسكرات سلاح المهندسين المصرى.. تمهيدا لإستخدامها فى المرحلة الثانية من الخطة..
وكان المصرى الشهم المعلم الأمير صاحب قهوة المعلم أمير بفايد واحد من أفراد شبكة الملومات التى إستكملها غانم يجعل من مقهاه مركزا يتجمع فيه _بعد إغلاق المقهى_فرسان من الفدائيين المصريين حتى يتعلمون من محمد غانم كيفية إستخدام المتفجرات والألغام..لكنهم كانوا متمرسين فى إستخدام الرشاشات وإلقاء القنابل..
إزدهر المحل الذى تم إستئجاره فى مجمع فايد التجارى..
وذاع صيته بعد أن إمتلأ بأصناف وألوان من البضاعة المهربة..وهكذا إكتسب محمد صلاح صفة المهرب الكبير..
وفى أحد الكمائن التموينية المصرية تم إيقاف غانم وكانت السيارة محملة بالبضائع (لم تكن مهربة فى حقيقة الأمر ولكن الأمر كان يبدو كذلك ..فقد كان غانم يحصل على البضائع بطريقة سليمة..وكان يحمل تصريح سلطات التموين المصرية)
لكن أثناء توقيفه فى الكمين لمح بعض من يعرفهم فى مجمع فايد التجارى..لذلك لم يبرز التصريح..حتى يعزز السمعة المأخوذة عليه كمهرب بضائع..وبالفعل ..تم القبض على غانم على مرأى من الناس..وسيق وسط الإهانات بعد ذلك إلى مكتب إدارة المخابرات العامة بالإسماعيلية..وإستقبله إستقبال غير كريم اليوزباشى سمير غانم(ليس من أقرباء محمد غانم وإنما تشابه أسماء) وشكر سمير غانم أفراد الكمين على يقظتهم وأمرهم بالإنصراف مطمئنا إياهم أن هذا المهرب الخائن سيتم عقابه بمعرفة المخابرات المصرية..وأمر أحد الشاويشية بإيداعه بالسجن..
وبعد إنصرافهم إستدعاه ضاحكا ومازحا وتركه ينصرف من أجل إكمال مهمته

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى نفس اليوم الذى تم إلقاء القبض فيه على محمد غانم من قبل أفراد الكمين المصرى ثم إطلاق سراحه بواسطة سمير غانم..كانت ليلة ذلك اليوم توافق إحدى المناسبات التى تتجمع فيها العائلات الإنجليزية ليلا وتقيم إحتفالات صاخبة وسهرات راقصة..وخطط محمد غانم لأن يقوم مع الفدائين بنسف كشك توزيع الكهرباء الذى يغذى المنطقة بالكهرباء..لتحويل الليلة إلى صدمة مرعبة للبريطانيين..ولمزيد من إلقاء الرعب تم التخطيط لإطلاق عدد من الأعيرة النارية بواسطة الأسلحة الرشاشة (البرن)..بغرض التخويف لا الإصابة..
وبالفعل أحيط الكشك بالألغام والمتفجرات وتم مد أسلاك التفجير..وبعدها بخمسة دقائق..تم حدوث الإنفجار الذى خلع قلوب الإنجليز من أماكنها..وحدث هرج ومرج زاده إنطلاق الطلقات من رشاشات الفدائيين الذين يفيضون بالحماسة والوطنية وعشق تراب كنانة الله فى أرضه..وإمتلأت المنطقة بصفارات الإنذار وصخب سيارات الإسعاف والأمن فى كل الإتجاهات..
ورغم قلق محمد غانم البالغ على حملة الرشاشات والذى إنتهى بعد أن إطمأن إلى أن الجميع قد نجحوا فى الإنصراف بسلام ولم يلحق بهم أى أذى..
إلا أن هناك صراع داخلى نشب بداخله..
هل من الإنسانية أن يلحق أى أذى بتلك العائلات البريطانية أو أن تزهق أرواح بعضهم؟أليس ذلك يتنافى مع ما جبل عليه غانم من الإنسانية والوداعة والمسالمة؟
لكن ذلك الصراع تم حسمه..فقد إنتصر المنطق إلى أن إجلاء المحتلين عن بلدنا الحبيبة هو الهدف والغاية التى ينبغى أن يعول عليها..وكيف سيتم إنهاء هذا الإحتلال إذا؟!
تذكر غانم كيف كان الجنود البريطانيون يعيثون فى شوارع القاهرة فسادا فيغتصبون النساء ويسرقون المحلات ويقتلون من يقف لهم....تذكر أن هؤلاء الجنود السكارى إختطفوا طربوش والده وأخذوا يركلون الطربوش بأقدامهم كأنهم يتناقلون كرة قدم..ولولا أن الله سلم لتطور الأمر أكثر من ذلك..
إستقر فى ضمير غانم أن معركته فى القرنص لا تختلف عن معركته التى خاضها فى فلسطين..
وصمم محمد غانم على المضى قدما فى تنفيذ بقية خططه فى المرحلة الثانية وهى إلحاق الخسائر وتحطيم الروح المعنوية للإنجليز وهز ثقتهم فى أنفسهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بدأت الأرض وكأنها تتزلزل تحت أقدام الإنجليزفى منطقة القناة..وبدأ غرورهم ينكسر..وإهتزت ثقتهم فى أنفسهم مع كل عملية فدائية يقوم بها غانم..أو يقوم بها الفدائيون تحت إشرافه..وضرب محمود الكينج وعصابتة الهبيشة مثالا رائعا فى الوطنية..فقد إستطاعوا ترويض ميولهم الشرانية وتسخيرها فى تنفيذ تعليمات غانم بكل دقة..رغم أن ذلك قد يأتى على حساب مصالحهم الشخصية..لكنهم إلتزموا بالخطط الموضوعة لهم بكل دقة..وكانوا يوقفون أية عمليات ويهدأون التصعيد عندما يطلب منهم محمد غانم ذلك..كذلك كان كل الوطنيون الذين نجح غانم فى تجنيدهم يلعبون أدوارهم بكل دقة..نصبت الكمائن للمعدات تارة ..وللأفراد الذين لهم حيثية وأهمية فى الجيش الإنجليزى تارة أخرى..حتى أن غانم نجح فى عمليات تموين الجيش المصرى بأسلحة ومعدات عسكرية كان يستولى عليها الفدائيون من مخازن الذخيرة الإنجليزية..ومن الطريف أن عصابة الكينج كانت تسرق من الإنجليز أحيانا بعض المتعلقات كالبطاطين وأدوات الطعام وأدوات الشاى والقهوة وتبيعها فى الأسواق بأبخس الأثمان..ومن المضحك أن عصابة الكينج وجدت صندوقين كبيرين فسرقتهما ممنية نفسها بغنيمة كبيرة وإتضح بعد ذلك أن الصندوقين الكبيرين ما هما إلا تابوتان محفوظ فيهما جثتى ضابط وجندى بريطانيين..فأمر غانم العصابة بأن تعيد التابوتين مرة أخرى..أما الهواة من الفدائيين والذين ليس لهم خبرات كبيرة فى القتال والإشتباك المباشر كان غانم يكلفهم بعمليات فردية داخل المعسكرات وكان أقصاها أن يزرعوا لغم مزود بميقاتى تفجير..وكان لهم دور مهم فى دس المنشورات داخل المعسكرات والتى كانت تنال كثيرا من الروح المعنوية للجنود الإنجليز بل وتدمرها تدميرا ..وكان محمد غانم يقوم بتدريب الفدائيين على عمليات زرع الألغام وتفجيرها وما يلزمها من توصيلات وما تستوجبه من الأخذ بإحتياطات الأمان..وهؤلاء الرجال الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه يا أصدقائى ضربوا لنا أروع الأمثلة فى التضحيات والفداء..كانوا يضعون أرواحهم على أكفهم مستعدين لبذل أنفسهم من أجل تحرير تراب هذا الوطن الغالى وهذه الأرض الطيبة..مصر..مصر الولادة والتى لا ينضب معين عظمتها ولا تجف منابع خيرها..يذكر محمد غانم أنه لم يحدث ولو لمرة واحدة أن يجادله أحد من الفدائيين فيما قد قدره له من مكافئة على عمل قاموا به..أو إستحثه أحد أن يكلفه بعمل فدائى يتكسب منه..رغم أن منهم من لم يكن له أى مصدر رزق...لكنها وطنية أبناء مصر ووإبائهم ومعدنهم الأصيل الذى حين يظهر فى أوقات الشدائد يأتون بأفعال تبهر كل العالم لأنها تتحلى بالبساطة والعبقرية فى آن واحد..وتتسم بالبطولات والفدائية التى لا نظير لها..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توالت العمليات الفدائية داخل المعسكرات الإنجليزية..وبدأ الإنجليز يفقدون توازنهم..ثم حدثت المفاجأة.. مجموعة من الفدائيين غير خاضعة لمحمد غانم قامت بإستدراج جندى بريطانى يدعى ريجدن من أحد البارات فى مدينة الإسماعيلية..وإنتهزت القوات البريطانية الفرصة لتحاول إستعادة هيبتها أمام جنودها وضباطها..فقامت قيادة القوات البريطانية بعمل حركة مسرحية..وسلمت محافظ الإسماعيلية إنذار شديد اللهجة بأنها ستقوم بإحتلال محافظة الإسماعيلية بالكامل إذا لم يتم تسليم الجندى المختطف قبل موعد أقصاه التاسعة من صباح اليوم التالى..كلفت المخابرات محمد غانم بالتحقق من مدى جدية التهديدات البريطانية..وما هى طبيعة تلك الإجراءات التى ستتخذ لتنفيذ هذا التهديد..قرر غانم أن يهرب للمعسكرات الإنجليزية سلع من التى يتلهفون عليها بسبب نقصها حتى تكون مفتاح دخول مرحب به داخل تلك المعسكرات..ولما كان هناك نقص شديد فى البيض أخذ غانم يتنقل بين كل الأماكن التى يمكن أن تزوده بالبيض..وبالصدفة تقابل مع الخواجة كونترفورس(أحد مديرى شركة كونتننتال التى يعمل بها غانم ) فى أحد المحال..وأصر الخواجة على أن يرافق محمد غانم..تضايق غانم فى بداية الأمر..ثم قال لنفسه :ربما كان ذلك أفضل فمرافقة الخواجة له ستبعد عنه أية شكوك محتملة أثناء تجواله داخل المعسكرات..وللأسف الشديد أثناء قيادة غانم للسيارة فى شارع الثلاثين إصطدمت السيارة التى يقودها غانم بإحدى الدراجات التى يركبها أحد العمال المصريين..تحطمت الدراجة وطار العامل فى الهواء وسقط فوق الإسفلت على بطنه((لحسن الحظ تعافى العامل من إصاباته بعد فترة))..لكن الموقف أمام المارة كان كالتالى:مهرب مصرى خائن يخدم الإنجليز..ومما يؤكد عمالته لهم هو إصطحابه لذلك الخواجة الأرعن..وقد صدم عامل كادح شريف ..لذلك فقد أحاطوا بالسيارة وقرروا الفتك بغانم والخواجة وقتلهما شر قتلة..كانت نقطة شرطة الثلاثين تبعد حوالى 50 متر عنهم.فأمر غانم الخواجة بالجرى بأقصى سرعة فى إتجاه نقطة شرطة الثلاثين..وكان ضابط النقطة الملازم عبدالله الشربينى يعرف اليوزباشى محمد غانم لكنه لم يكن يعرف شيئا عن طبيعة مهمته..لذلك فقد إلتبس عليه الأمر حينما رآه فى تنكره وفى ذلك الموقف الذى يحيط به الناس الذين يحيطون به ويوجهون له الشتائم ويصفونه بالخيانة ويريدون الفتك به..أخذ الضابط يتمعن فى وجه غانم محاولا تذكر أين رآه من قبل..وسأله عن إسمه فسارع غانم بتقديم نفسه:محمد صلاح..فإستدار الضابط ليتوجه إلى مكتبه..فهتف غانم: أنا قريب شاكر عبد الحى يا بيه(شاكر عبدالحى قريب وصديق للضابط)
..ولذكاء الضابط المصرى المتمرس عاد أدراجه..ودون أن يلتفت إلى غانم أعطى تعليمات بصوت جهورى للصول أن يطرد كل الموجودين فيما عدا المتهمين والشهود..وعندما أخبره الصول أن القضية تهريب للجيش البريطانى وإصابة مواطن نتيجة قيادة مسرعة لكن نتيجة الإصابة ((جت سليمة))أمر الضابط الصول أن يدخل الخائن بمفرده إلى غرفة الضابط..وسأله حينما أصبحا بمفردهما:تعرف شاكر عبد الحى منين؟
فقال غانم:يا عبدالله أنا محمد غانم
قال عبدالله :قوللى كده يا أخى..إنت برجلتنى..أول ما شفتك شبهت عليك لكن كان صعب أتصور إنك محمد غانم ولما قلت لى محمد صلاح إرتحت وقلت يخلق من الشبه أربعين..إنما مخولتنى تانى لما سمعتك بتجيب سيرة شاكر عبدالحى..إيه حكايتك؟
شرح غانم فى عجالة الحكاية ومدى أهمية خروجه الفورى لإكمال مهمته..إستدعى عبدالله الصول وأمره بصرف محمد صلاح والخواجة على أن يحضران باكر لإستكمال التحقيق..وإصطحاب الخواجة فى تاكسى إلى محل إقامته لضمان حمايته من الثائرين خارج القسم..لكن غانم فوجىء بمنعه من إستلام السيارة مما جعله يعود للضابط مرة أخرى فوافق على الإفراج عن السيارة بضمان شيخ الحارة..ترك غانم نقطة الشرطة فى حوالى التاسعة مساء فى حراسة الشرطة لحمايته من الثائرين..فتوجه إلى معسكر الإسماعيلية وبواسطة تصريح المرور وبمساعدة حمولة البيض بالسيارة رحب بدخوله إلى المعسكر..وإندهش محمد غانم من الهدوء الذى يسود المعسكر..وإستطلع رأى كل المجندين فى شبكة المعلومات الذين جندهم داخل المعسكر..وتيقن أن تهديدات الإنجليز غير جادة..وقبل منتصف الليل كان غانم قد أرسل للمخابرات المصرية بالخبر..وفى صباح اليوم التالى حرص على أن يستمع فى الراديو على البيان الذى ألقاه صلاح سالم وزير الإرشاد القومى والذى أعلن فيه رفض مصر للإنذار البريطانى وإستعداد مصر التام للدفاع عن الإسماعيلية دفاع الأبطال القادرين..وكانت هذه الواقعة تجسيد حقيقى لتزعزع موقف الإنجليز داخل مدن القناة ..وترجيح كفة مصر فى كفاحها المشروع ضد الإحتلال البريطانى الغاشم لأراضيها..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رأس جمال عبد الناصر بنفسه الجانب المصرى فى المفاوضات بين مصر وإنجلترا لإجلاء القوات البريطانية عن مصر بطريقة سلمية..وعندما كان الإنجليز يرفضون أى مطلب للجانب المصرى فإن ذلك معناه أن تتفجر الأوضاع داخل معسكرات الإنجليز وأماكن تجمعهم ..مما كان يجعل الإنجليز يرضخون فى نهاية الأمر للمطالب المصرية..
وبدأت حرب تصفية العملاء بين الجانبين المصرى والإنجليزى..ومن أهم المكاسب التى حققتها المخابرات المصرية نجاحهم فى القبض على عميل خائن يدعى كينج صبرى..فقد نجح الصاغ كمال رفعت فى إصطياده رغم الحراسة الشديدة التى كانت تحميه..وحوكم الخائن وأعدم..مما جعل الكثير من الخونة يفقدون الثقة فى أنفسهم..ويعلنون توبتهم وإستعدادهم لتقديم الخدمات للمخابرات المصرية مقابل الصفح عن تاريخهم المشين..وأعلنت الحكومة المصرية أن إجلاء بريطانيا عن مصر من أهم أهداف الثورة..وأعلنت بكل صراحة وجرأة أنها لن تتورع عن تنظيم حرب عصابات شاملة ضد الوجود البريطانى فى منطقة قناة السويس فى حالة فشل المفاوضات فى إجلاء بريطانيا عن مصر بصورة نهائية..ولكى يتأكد الجميع من جديتها أنشأت فى كل المحافظات معسكرات للتدريب المسلح تحت إسم الحرس الوطنى..مهمته الأساسية أن يتشكل منه ومن بعض أفراده بعد تمضية فترة تجنيدهم فصائل قادرة على خوض حرب العصابات..تعمدت قيادة الثورة أن تبرز أخبار تلك المعسكرات..ما عدا معسكر إنشاص السرى..ومع ذلك فقد كانت المخابرات البريطانية على علم بذلك المعسكر..وحاولت بكل جهد أن تلم بتفاصيل ما يحدث داخل تلك المعسكرات..وقد نمى إلى علم غانم من أحد معارفه بأن هناك شخص من المشكوك فى عمالتهم للإنجليز عرض عليه بأن يدفع له مبلغ مادى مقابل تسريب معلومات عن المعسكرات عن طريق قريبه الصول فى القوات المسلحة..إستغل غانم الفرصة وقدمت المخابرات أوراق وخطط بعضها صحيح وبعضها مغلوط بحيث لا تنكشف الحيلة وبحيث لا تضار الخطط الفعلية حينما يأن أوانها..وترك العميل فترة حتى لا تثار الشكوك..ثم ألقى القبض عليه فى أمر آخر وتم محاكمته على مجموع جرائمه..وتماشيا مع أهداف مجلس قيادة الثورة عمل محمد غانم فى المرحلة الثالثة من خطته على تدريب العديد من الفدائيين وتكوين مجموعات منهم قادرة على خوض حرب العصابات عندما يجد الجد..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إشتدت حرب تصفية العملاء بين المخابرات المصرية والإنجليزية..كان الإنجليز يقتلون كل من تحوم حوله الشبهات أو تثبت إدانته..بات وضع غانم ورفاقه فى حرج بالغ..وإشتد إحساس غانم بالخطر حينما ألح عليه رشدى شاكر وهو صاحب محل تصوير فوتوغرافى بالإسماعيلية أن يساعده فى أن يعمل بالسينما..حيث كان غانم قد رسم لنفسه شخصية العواطلى محمد صلاح أحد كومبارسات السينيما..وكان رشدى شاكر يعطى لغانم صور الجنود وصف الضباط الإنجليز الذين يذهبون للتصوير عنده..فكان غانم يأخذ منه الصور بلا إكتراث ويلقيها فى درج المكتب..كان محتاطا من رشدى فمن يدرى؟لعله يكون أحد عملاء الإنجليز..كان رشدى يلح كثيرا على غانم ويضيق عليه الخناق..وكان غانم يتهرب منه بكل الأساليب..لكن ذات يوم كان غانم فى موقف سيارات النقل الجماعى من الإسماعيلية للقاهرة وفوجىء برشدى يقف أمامه بسيارته الأوستن وألح عليه أن يوصله للقاهرة وهى فرصة لكى يقدمه غانم (محمد صلاح)لمعارفه فى السينيما من المخرجين وكبار الممثلين..وكان لا يريد أن يترك محمد صلاح إلا بعد أن يوصله لمنزله..لكن إستطاع غانم أن يقنعه بأن يتفرقا على أن يتقابلا عصرا ليقدمه لمعارفه فى السينيما..لم يضيع غانم الوقت ورتب إجراءات مقابلة ما بعد العصر ..وبالفعل قابلا المخرج جمال مدكور الذى بمجرد أن شاهد غانم ورفيقه رشدى صاح به:الله.. محمد صلاح..إنت مش شايف إن ده مش وقت مناسب لكومبارس يقابلنى؟ويلح غانم عليه لكن يتقن جمال مدكور دوره ويعاملهما بلا مبالاة ثم يقول لغانم بلا إكتراث:سيبونى دلوقتى علشان أنا بأراجع سيناريو الفيلم الجديد ولو إتصلتم بالريجيسير اللى بيشتغل معايا ها نحاول نشوف لكم فرصة إنتوا الإتنين..إصطحب غانم بعدها رشدى شاكر إلى شقة المخرج محمد كريم وفى سيناريو من إخراج محمد كريم تظاهرت السيدة التى فتحت الباب بعد أن سألتهم من هما وماذا يريدان بأنها ستغلق الباب فى وجههما قائلة لهما من فضلكم ده بيت مش مكتب..فيأتى صوت محمد كريم من داخل الشقة :مين يا مدام راقية..فتقول مدام راقية:دول ناس من طرف يوسف السباعى عايزين شغل وقلت لهم يروحوا لحضرتك المكتب..فيقول لها:معلهش..الأستاذ يوسف عزيز علينا خليهم يخشوا المكتب..ويبدع محمد كريم فى إخراج الموقف كإبداعه فى أفلامه ويقول لشاكر إن شكله فوتوجونيك ويترك لهما كارته الخاص..ثم يصطحب غانم رشدى إلى الممثل الراحل عباس فارس لأنه يحتضن محمد صلاح الكومبارس ويعطف عليه..ويتقن عباس فارس دوره أيضا فقد نصح محمد صلاح بأن يترك العمل فى السينيما لأنه غير مضمون..وأن عباس فارس نفسه غير مندمج فى جو الوسط الفنى فى الأيام الأخيرة..ثم يعدهما بأن يتصل بهما فى حالة توافر فرصة لهما..ثم ذهبا لأستوديو الأهرام لمقابلة عز الدين ذو الفقار الذى ما إن رآه حتى زغده فى كتفه قائلا:تعالى يا واد يا صلاح هنا..كنت متنيل فين ؟.أنا سألت عليك عشان كنت عايز أديك دور تنطق لك فيه كلمتين فى الفيلم ده مالقيتكش..ومين الجعر اللى معاك ده؟..كان سيناريو طريف من عز الدين ذو الفقار..لكن أفسد كل الجهد رزق الذى كان يعمل صول فى المدفعية ويعرف غانم حق المعرفة وكان يعمل مع عز الدين ذو الفقار بعد تفرغه لذلك العمل:أهلا حضرة اليوزباشى غانم..ويوجه حديثه لرشدى معددا صفات اليوزباشى الحميدة وأفضاله وكرمه..وأنه كان معه فى سلاح المدفعية قبل أن ينتقل للمخابرات..طلب غانم من رشدى أن يعودا للإسماعيلية..وفى منشية البكرى عند مقر المخابرات القديم..طلب غانم من رشدى أن يدخل بسيارته دقيقة واحدة..وشرح كل شيء للضابط النوبتجى..فتم التحفظ على رشدى كإجراء إحترازى فليس من المعقول تعريض مهمة خطيرة ونبيلة ومهمة كإجلاء الإنجليز عن أرض مصر للخطر أو ترك الأمور تجرى دون أخذ جميع الإحتياطات الواجبة لإنجاحها..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى أحد الأيام..لم ينم محمد غانم فى فايد شوبنج سنتر..ربما كان الفضل فى ذلك لحدسه وحاسته السادسة التى إكتسبها بحكم عمله المحفوف بالمخاطر..وعندما توجه إلى السنتر فوجىء بتجمعات عسكرية إنجليزية سحبوا منه تصريح مروره ومفاتيح سيارته وإقتادوه إلى الميجور البريطانى "وايت"وهو المسئول عن أمن القوات البريطانية..وكانت مقابلة تاريخية بين المسئول عن أمن القوات البريطانية والمسئول عن زعزعة هذا الأمن..وأخذ غانم يبدى ضيقه وخوفه بإصطناع متقن كأحد المتعهدين الذين يهربون المواد التموينية للإنجليز ويعرضون حياتهم للخطر ومع ذلك يصادرون تصريح مروره ويحتلون محل أكل عيشه..بينما ركز الميجور البريطانى أن يسأله عن المكان الذى بات فيه بالأمس ولماذا لم يبيت فى السنتر الذى تعرض لهجمة من الفدائيين المصريين الذين أطلقوا الرصاص على العملاء الخونة الذين يعملون فى السنتر..ثم طلب منه أن يمر عليه فى اليوم التالى فى رئاسة المخابرات البريطانية لكى يجزل له العطاء..عندما أخبر غانم زميله الصاغ عبدالفتاح نهاه أن يذهب إلى وايت فى الموعد وقال بأنه سيستصدر له أمر من زكريا محى الدين بمنعه..لكن غانم بروح المغامرة ذهب فى الموعد وداخل مركز قيادة المخابرات قابله صول قبرصى يعرفه جيدا ويركب موتوسيكل بكابينة ملحقة...قال له:إنت بتعمل إيه هنا؟أخبره غانم بأن لديه موعد مع الميجور وايت..
فقال له:إنت مجنون؟إركب..
وجد غانم نفسه محشورا ومختبئا داخل كابينة الموتوسيكل..
وقال له الصول القبرصى وهو يخرج به من مركز قيادة المخابرات البريطانية بالإسماعيلية:إنت فاكر هما مش عارفين إنت مين؟إنت عميل مخابرات مصرى مهم وكلنا تأكدنا من كده..تقدر تقول لى ليه إمبارح بالذات نمت خارج السنتر؟طبعا عارف اللى كان حيحصل وأكيد إنت اللى مدبره..تقدر تقوللى التموين اللى إنت بتجيبه ده كله منين؟وإزاى يفلت من كل كردون تموين مصرى؟عندك فكرة الميجور وايت طلبك ليه؟طبعا يهمه يستجوبك ويعذبك ويأخذ منك كل المعلومات اللى هو عايزها وبعدين بمجرد طلقة واحدة تقضى عليك ويرميك على السلك ويقولوا إنك كنت بتحاول تنط السلك..تعرف ؟لولا إنى من أشد المؤمنين بالأسقف مكاريوس ومقدر تماما اللى عمله جمال عبدالناصر لتأييد قبرص..ولولا إنك كنت كريم معايا ومع مراتى وأولادى؟ماكنت أجازف وأعمل اللى عملته معاك..على أى حال أنا قمت بالواجب ولو أنا منك دلوقت ما توريهومش خلقتك أبدا..
هنا كتبت لغانم حياة جديدة..وبدأ منعطف جديد من كيفية تواجده داخل منطقة القناة..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إتفق محمد غانم مع إدارة المخابرات ألا يعود للقناة قبل إسبوعين على الأقل..قضاهم غانم فى معسكر التدريب الراقى للفدائيين فى إنشاص.وطلب أن يقضى تلك الفترة معه زميله فى الملاعب ضابط الشرطة اليوزباشى شاكر عبدالحى..ورغم قسوة التدريب وخشونة الحياة داخل المعسكر إلا أن غانم إستشعر كل الرضا والراحة..وذات صباح زار جمال عبد الناصر المعسكر وأثناء تناوله الفطور عرف بقصة غانم فإستدعاه للإفطار معهم..وفتح معه حوار عن الموقف داخل القناة وعن إستعدادتنا لكل الإحتمالات..أخبره غانم بتقييمه للموقف..وسأله عبدالناصر عن تقييمه لمعسكر إنشاص وتدريباته فأجابه بصدق..سعد عبدالناصر بغانم كل السعادة وختم تفقده للمعسكر بإجتماعه مع الفدائيين ..وبث فيهم الحماس والتشجيع..وعاد غانم للقناة مرة أخرى وهو متأكد من أنه قد أصبح مطلوبا من المخابرات البريطانية..وتنكر كعطشجى للسكة الحديد تحت إسم رمزى أرمانيوس إبن أخت معاون سكة حديد فايد المسيحى..وكان رجل وطنيا بحق..خبأ غانم بعض المتفجرات بتعليقها فى دناجل القطار فلم ينتبه لها جنود الحراسة الإنجليز..والتى إستخدمها فى تفجير مخازن الذخيرة البريطانية فى أبو سلطان..وتنكر غانم مرة أخرى فى شخصية ثرى إبن ذوات غاوى صيد سمك..وكان دائم التنقل والتنكر وشديد الحرص ..وضرب الكثيرون من المصريين أمثلة رائعة فى الوطنية حيث كانوا يخبئونه عندهم رغم أن ذلك يعرض حياتهم للخطر..وإتفق غانم مع مستر جيز الذى يعمل فى المطبعة السرية للإنجليز على أن يحصل على نسخة من مطبوعاتهم وخططهم المكتوب عليها سرى للغاية..فحصلت المخابرات المصرية على كنز من المعلومات.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أدرجت المخابرات المصرية الحرب النفسية ضد الإنجليز فى خطة مكافحة الإحتلال البريطانى لمنطقة القناة..ودعت لإجتماع حضره بعض أساتذة الجامعات وبعض المدنيين المتخصصين فى العلوم النفسية وفى الرسم الكاريكاتيرى..وأكد الجميع على أهمية توزيع منشورات توجه للجنود الإنجليز وعائلاتهم بحيث تفت فى عضدهم وتنال من معنوياتهم وتؤثر على نفسيتهم..فأبدعوا فى صياغة منشورات مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية ومدعومة بالرسومات الكاريكاتورية بحيث تخاطب العقلية الإنجليزية وطريقة تفكيرها..وبحيث ينسفون ظن الإنجليز بأن إقامتهم فى مصر ستكون نوع من رفاهيتهم.. أو أن تلك الإقامة ستكون آمنة..وإستغلت ما تردد من أقاويل بين أوساط الجنود الإنجليز عن العلاقات الآثمة التى نشأت بين الجنود الأمريكان الذين تواجدوا بكثرة فى إنجلترا وبين النسوة الإنجليز..كما إستغلت رعب الإنجليز من تفشى وباء الكوليرا فى محافظة الشرقية فى ذلك الوقت على حدود معسكرات الإنجليز فى غرب قناة السويس..ومن الإشاعات التى ترددت عن تسميم مصادر المياه بواسطة الفدائيين المصريين..ورعبهم من العمليات الفدائية التى يقومون بها..كما إستغلت خوفهم الشديد من لعنة الفراعنة التى تصيب من يدنس أراضيهم....ونجح غانم ورفاقه فى توزيع تلك المنشورات خلسة فى أماكن تجمعات الإنجليز..بل وحتى فى مخادعهم وعلى أسرتهم..وفى كمين نصب له عند أحد السينيمات..فوجىء بدورية بوليس حربى بريطانى كامنة فى الظلام..طاردته وهو يقود سيارة صغيرة..وإستطاع غانم بصعوبة بالغة أن يفلت منهم..وقد حققت المنشورات نجاح بالغ فى النيل من معنويات الإنجليز وهذا ما إتضح من ملفاتهم السرية التى كان يحصل عليها غانم من مستر جيز الذى يعمل فى المطبعة السرية للإنجليز..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وأخيرا ..إنتهى الأمر بنجاح بالغ..فقد أذعن الإنجليز للجلاء..وإتفقوا على التوقيع  على الإتفاق النهائى بالأحرف الأولى..
وقد أصدرت القيادة المصرية للعاملين بالمخابرات أمرا بتهدئة الأجواء إلى أقصى حد..
وجه زكريا محى الدين كل الشكر لرجاله والذين تقرر منحهم نيشان النجمة العسكرية وهو أرفع نيشان عسكرى فى فترة ما بعد قيام الثورة..وطلب عبد الناصر من رجاله البواسل حضور مراسم التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى كتكريم لهم..وتم إستصدار عفو رئاسى عن عصابة الهبيشة التى يتزعمها محمود الكينج..وأثناء تواجد ضباط شبكة المخابرات العامة لمكافحة الوجود الإنجليزى فى مجلس الوزراء صافحهم الرئيس عبدالناصر..مبلغهم تحياته وتقديره الشخصى وتقدير مصر بأسرها للدور البطولى الذى قد قاموا به وتحقق به النجاح الذى طالما راود أبناء مصرلعدة عقود..تركهم عبد الناصر ليدخل قاعة الإجتماعات متزعما الجانب المصرى الذى شملت عضويته المشير عبدالحكيم عامر والوزراء عبداللطيف البغدادى وصلاح سالم ومحمود فوزى..وكان الجانب البريطانى برئاسة أنطونى هيد وزير حربية بريطانيا..وينفتح فجأة باب
الإجتماعات ليخرج منه جمال عبد الناصر وحده
 قائلا:يا محمد يا غانم والا قوللى إسمك إيه النهاردة؟
غانم:خلاص يا ريس من النهاردة رجعت محمد غانم والله أعلم بكرة ح يبقى إيه؟
جمال عبد الناصر:قوللى 
غانم:أفندم؟
عبدالناصر:فيه سؤال سألوه لى ومش لاقيله عندى رد..وفى الحقيقة السؤال ده زى ما هو محيرهم حيرنى أنا كمان ووعدت أجيب له رد ويتهيأ لى الرد عندك
غانم:تحت أمرك ياريس
عبدالناصر:أحد الجنرالات الإنجليز فى الوفد الإنجليزى قال لى إنه دلوقت بعدما إنتهت المناوشات ضد القوات البريطانية فى منطقة قناة السويس ..وما فيش أى مبرر للإحتفاظ بالأسرار ..فيه موضوع كان بيحصل كتير فى المنطقة محيره قوى ومحير كل القوات البريطانية ..لدرجة إتولد عند كثير منهم إعتقاد بإن فيه أرواح شريرة فى المنطقة وعايز يعرف إزاى ده كان بيحصل..
محمد غانم:إيه اللى كان محيرهم ياريس؟

عبدالناصر:بيقول كانت حراستنا لمعسكراتنا قوية جدا..غالبا طوقين من الأسلاك الشائكة فوقهم طوق ثالث..يتخللهم بوبى ترابس(متفجرات صغيرة الحجم تنفجر باللمس)ووسط الأسلاك الشائكة أسلاك أخرى كهرباء ما إن يلمسها أو يقطعها أى متسلل إلا وأجراس صوتها عالى جدا تملأ الجو..وفى بعض الأحيان فى المناطق الهامة بندس أسلاك كهرباء تصعق أى واحد يلمسها..والحواجز الشديدة دى عليها مجموعة حراسات قوية من دوريات ثابتة ودوريات بالسيارات وكلاب الحراسة..وكشافات قوية تخللى الليل نهار..ومع ذلك نصبح الصبح ونكتشف إن مخازننا فاضية..ونكتشف إتنين تلاتة من رجالنا مفقودين..والعجيبة أن الأسلاك الشائكة بما فيها من بلاوى سليمة تماما..لا إنقطعت فى أى جزء منها..ولا بوبى ترابس إنفجر..ولا جرس إنذار إنسمع له صوت..والأعجب إن الأقفال سليمة ومقفولة برضه ولكن على مخزن فاضى..إيه رأيك يا غانم الكلام ده له عندك تفسير؟
شرح غانم للرئيس عبدالناصر نجاح شبكة المعلومات الإستخباراتية من العمالة المصرية فى المعسكرات الإنجليزية فى تجنيد القبارصة المتعاطفون مع الثورة وفى تجنيد المسئولين عن الحراسة فى تحديد توقيتات معينة عادة من نصف ساعة إلى ساعة لا تركز فيها الحراسة على بقعة معينة..مع ترك الأقفال فى إغلاق بسيط يسهل فتحه بسهولة..ولكن تخدع المسئولين على الحراسة حيث يظنون أنها مغلقة..فى الوقت الذى يتجرد فيه أحد الأفراد الفدائيين خارج الأسلاك من ملابسه ثم يحفر لنفسه بواسطة جسده نفقا فى الرمال التى تكون تحت الأسلاك الشائكة..وما أن يعبر إلى داخل المعسكر يتم إلقاء ما يستر عورته من الثياب له..ثم يتم إلقاء حامل له مجهز من قبل..فينشئون ما يشبه بكوبرى خشبى من المراين الخشبية..ويعبرون من فوقه إلى داخل المعسكر..ويجردون المخزن من محتوياته ثم يحرصون على إعادة الأقفال إلى وضع الإغلاق المحكم..فى الوقت الذى تنتظرهم فيه عربات جيب خاصة بحرس الحدود المصرى..يزيلون آثار تسللهم إلى المعسكر ثم يلوذون بالفرار دون أن يحس بهم أحد..
حقا ما أروع العبقرية المصرية !!
لقد تم توقيع إتفاقية الجلاء بالأحرف الأولى يوم 27 يوليو 1954
وتم التوقيع النهائى فى البهو الفرعونى بمبنى البرلمان المصرى يوم 19 أكتوبر 1954..وطبقا لشروط الإتفاقية ..فقد غادرت فى يوم 18 يونيو 1956 فى الساعة الثانية عشر وأربعون دقيقة من صباح ذلك اليوم من ميناء بورسعيد..الباخرة إيفان حاملة معها آخر فوج من القوات البريطانية..لتتنسم مصر عبير الحرية الذى طالما حلم به المصريون ..وطالما أستشهد فى سبيله الكثيرون..والذين روت دمائهم الطاهرة ثرى هذه البلدة العظيمة..مصر أم الدنيا..
وفى ختام هذا الموضوع أحبابى أبناء مصر وأعضاء منتدانا الجميل..
سأفتح لكم باب التعليقات والأسئلة التى قد تريدون توجيهها لهذا البطل محمد غانم أحد صناع التاريخ المصرى الحديث..وأحد أهم الشهود على ذلك العصر المليء بالأحداث الملتهبة التى شكلت تاريخ مصر الحديث..
وإن شاء الله سأعرض عليه تعليقاتكم وأسئلتكم..وآتيكم إن شاء الله بإجابات منه شخصيا..وإلى أن ألتقى معكم فى الجزء الثانى من الموضوع حول التجربة الرائدة لمحمدغانم فى رئاسته لشركة النصر للتصدير والإستيراد والتى لعبت دورا من أروع الأدوار فى رفعة وعزة هذا البد العظيم..
أترككم فى رعاية الله وأمنه..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد ناصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQBXmIvgOuM

----------


## أحمد ناصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9oPo...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16DWK...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1AOi...eature=related

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حوار فى جريدة المصرى اليوم:مصالحنا فى إفريقيا لا تقتصر على المياه فقط

روز اليوسف:تحويل تجربة الاقتصادي محمد غانم لمسلسل درامي

جريدة الفجر: محمد غانم إسطورة 14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص

----------


## عفريت مصري

موضوع رائع بكل ما فيه من سرد للاحداث و الوقائع .. 
و بتسليطه الضوء على مثل هذه الشخصية المصرية الوطنية

عظيم الشكر و التقدير لك عزيزى ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

كنز طبعا يجب اقتناؤه وفورا 

اخي العزيز احمد ناصر 
مجهود عظيم لشحصيه مرموقه جديره بالدراسه 
لي عوده اخري بعد القراءه بالتفصيل 
ساعود ثانيه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يااااااااااه
بجد قصة حياه أكتر من رائعه
أنا قريت جزء منها بس بجد استمتعت جدا
وحسيت بفخر كبير
وحسيت جوايا بإن كان نفسي أعيش الزمن دا
الزمن اللى كل إنسان عايش فيه ليه هدف وكرامه
وبيحب بلده بجد

تحية فخر وإعتزاز لصاحب الشخصية العظيمه البطل محمد غانم
وشكر من القلب لحضرتك أ / أحمد


ولى عوده للتكمله
 :36 3 11:  :36 3 11:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حقيقي شعرت بفخر كبير وأنا أقرأ هذا الجزء من حياة البطل محمد غانم 
وتمنيت كثيرا أن تعود روح الانتماء للوطن وقيمة التضحية من أجل الأرض التي نفتقدها كثيراً هذه الأيام

بطل رائع واعتقد ان الأجزاء التالية ستحمل لنا الكثير والكثير 
يجب أن يكون هو ومن مثله قدوة لشباب ورجال اليوم 

ليس لدي أسئلة الآن أوحهها للبطل ربما بعد قراءة الأجزاء القادمة 

ولكن فقثط أرجو أن تبلغه عني تحية فخر وإعزاز وتقدير 

أخي الحبيب أحمد
في انتظار الأجزاء التالية من الموضوع
دمت في أمان الله

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

يا لها من مفاجأة رائعة أن ألتقى بك هنا بعد كل هذه السنوات، ولا أدرى هل تذكرنى أم لا؟
كنت قد قرأت كتابك الرائع 14 شهرا فدائي فى القرنص، وأذكر أننى عكفت عليه فانتهيت منه فى ليلة واحدة، وقد تكرم يومها الأستاذ عبد العظيم المغربى بإعطائى رقم هاتفك وتحادثنا على الهاتف فكانت فرحتى لا تعادلها فرحة أن نلت هذا الشرف.
وها قد تضاعفت فرحتى بلقائى بك على صفحات أبناء مصر.
دمت لنا بكل الخير.

----------


## nariman

*أخي الغالي أحمد
لا أعتقد ان كلمة شكر ممكن توفيك حقك
الموضوع ده مهم جدا وجميل انك فتحته على صفحات أبناء مصر
حقيقي سعيدة جدا به وان شاء الله أتابعه للنهاية 


اللواء محمد غانم معلوماتي عنه محدودة للأسف لكن من فترة بسيطة ووقت لما كنت بتحضر لموضوعك الرائع ده ونبهتني بدأت أبحث أكثر .. يعني الفضل لك 

يمكن معنديش صبر أنتظر تكملة عرضك لحياة الشخصية العظيمة دي .. 
عندي سؤال حالياً على أثر مناقشة دارت بيني وبين أخويا حول توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد 1978

عايزة أعرف رأي اللواء محمد غانم وقتها هل كان مع أم ضد ؟ والسبب
وبعد أكثر من 30 سنة هل من وجهة نظره كانت خطيئة كبرى للسادات توقيع سلام منفرد مع اسرائيل ؟ هل كان أمامه خيارات أخرى ؟




*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أتأخرت على لشغل*

*والسبب الموضوع الر ائع اللي بحبه*

*اللي اثبت انه يوم ميلادي تم التوقيع على أتفاقية الجلاء عن مصر*

*ج أن بسعد بالموضيع عن الأبطال لأنهم يستحقون التهنأه والشكر*

*وليس كما يحدث عندنا القاده هم أصحاب النصر فقط*

*بارك الله في أخي الحبيب أحمد وبارك الله في أسرتك الجميله وبنتيك الجميلتان*

----------


## حسام عمر

ليا عوده للأسئله عقب العوده من العمل

----------


## قلم رصاص

اخي المحترم ؛احمد ناصر

شكرا لك علي تعريفنا بهذة الشخصية التي نفتقدها في ذلك الوقت خصوصا في رجل من الرجال الذين كانو يحمون الوطن قولا وفعلا

واريد ان اوجة سؤال وا بضعه اسئلة لهذا البطل الكبير

تعلمنا دائما من التاريخ ان يكون لكل زمن قضية ورجال  وما اكثر قضاينا

وكان دائما توجد مراحل لخطط توضع واهداف تعبئة يلتحم حولها الشعب بفدائية وبناء

الان لم يعد لدينا اهداف او قضية يمكن من خلالها تعبئة الناس بشكل جماعي لنشر روح الحب لمصر كأسم مقدس بيننا في الانتماء والولاء له وان نفديها بحياتنا ونموت ونحن نبتسم لاننا ضحينا باسم (مصر) الاسم الذي كنا نسمعه فكان يذلذل الارض من تحت اقدامنا حبا وشوقا لهذا الاسم

الان لم يعد لدينا هذا الانتماء ولا هذا الحب ولاتوجد قضية نلتف حولها وننشد لها بل ولم نعد نذكرها الي وكائنها اصبحت عجوز هرم مليئه بالامراض والاوبئة والفاسدين واصحاب المصالح  وللاسف الفساد والخيانة بدئت من اعلي السلطات 
العامل البسيط لايخون الفلاح الضعيف لايسرق 
اصبحت ثقافة النظام ثقافة مادية و اصبح الوزراء رجال اعمال سابقين وانتشر الفساد وبعد ان كان الناس ينشدون مصر مصر اصبحنا ننشد نفسي نفسي

الانهيار والدمار الذي في مصر الان اقوي من كل المدافع والصواريخ لوكانت نزلت عليها من اي عدو 0الناس فرحانة اننا لم ندخل حروب جديدة

ولكن يبدو ان عدونا كان اذكي منا بان سلط علينا عدو مننا ويفعل فينا مالاتقدر علي فعلة طائرات الاباتشي وصواريخ كروز بعيدة المدي 0 حتي حب مصر تم تنحيتة بفعل فاعل 

سؤالي للبطل

لماذا يتم رجم مصر بايادي مصرية مسؤله ولماذا انتهي الحب وتحول الي ياس منها وهجرة بعيدا عنها ومات الانتماء والولا الذي كان يميز المصرين سابقا  0وهل  هذا نوع جديد من انواع الحروب لم يدرس في كلياتكم ومخباراتكم وان كان كذلك كيف يمكن ان ننتصر علية 
اريد اجابة من بطل يحب الله ويحب مصر

وشكرا

----------


## الصعيدي

تابعت الموضوع بشغف شديد .. فعلا شدني إلى النهاية .. وقفز قلبي بين جنبي مرارا من شدة الانفعال .. وضحكت مع بطلنا وسعدت معه في مغامراته وبطولاته وانتصاراته  :f: 
فبداية أحيي بطلنا العظيم .. اللواء محمد غانم .. على تضحياته .. وإنجازاته .. وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء

وأحييك أخي الكريم أحمد على جهدك الكبير في إنجاز الموضوع .. وإخراجه بهذه الصورة الرائعة .. فتقبل خالص تحياتي أخي الكريم  :f: 

(1) استوقفتني هذه العبارة .. في مرحلة انتقال بطلنا من الجبهة المصرية الإسرائيلية .. إلى جبهة الاحتلال البريطاني داخل مصر




> وأقيمت إتفاقيات وعقدت معاهدات ..
> لكن العالم يا أبناء مصر الأوفياء لا يعترف إلا بالمصالح ولا يعترف إلا بموازين القوى..وهذا الدرس يجب أن يعيه كل من يتشدق بالسلام مع الصهاينة حاليا..
> ويجب أن يعيه كل من يراهن على إحراج الصهاينة أمام المجتمع الدولى..
> ويجب أن يعيه كل قارىء منصف للتاريخ


وفي هذا السياق .. أحب أن أوجه سؤالي بضيفنا الكريم عن رأيه في معاهدة كامب ديفيد .. وهل فعلا مصلحة مصر وأمنها القومي هي في السلام الاستراتيجي مع دولة إسرائيل ؟؟

(2) قرأت عن بطولات كثيرة .. وتضحيات عظيمة قدمها أبناء مصر الأوفياء .. وأبطالها العظام على جبهات القتال .. ورأيت من التفاصيل ما يوحي بإبداع في العمل العسكري والمخابراتي .. ولكن كان من المستغرب – بالنسبة لي كقارئ ومتفرج ـ أن تكون الهزيمة من نصيب مصر في حرب 67 .. وبهذه الصورة المهينة والمخزية
في تقديركم سيدي الفاضل .. ما هي أسباب هذه الهزيمة ؟؟

(3) للجهاد في سبيل الله .. والتضحية بكل رخيص وغال متعة لا يعرفها إلا من جربها .. وحدثنا عن ذلك كل من خاضوا حروبا .. وبالذات ضد العدو الإسرائيلي
ولكن .. هل أصبح ذلك من الماضي ؟؟ 
ولماذا اختفت هذه الروح من أبناء اليوم ؟؟
ولماذا أصبح الجيش .. والتجنيد بعبع للشباب .. واختفت روح التضحية والفداء من أبناء مصر ؟؟
وكيف نستعيد هذه الروح .. ونؤدي بعض ما علينا من حق لهذا الوطن الجميل ؟؟

أشكركم من كل قلبي مرة أخرى .. وأتابع معكم إن شاء الله ..  ::

----------


## اشرف نبوي

الاخ الرائع احمد ناصر

 شرفني ولوج موضوعك القيم والراقي

 واسعدني ان تتناول قصة احد ابطالنا الأفذاذ لعلنا نتعلم شيئا في زمن الخنوع الذي نحياه الان

والجميل ان نتذكر بفخر بعض هؤلاء الذين كتبوا تاريخ المجد لامتنا

ليس هذا فحسب بل الاجمل هو توثيق ما غاب من بطولاتهم عنا وتعريف الأجيال الحاليه والقادمه بما قدموه دون ان يكون لهم دافع من شهره او نيل اي شيئ بل هو ديدن العطاء الذي تأصل في النفوس الابيه وجعل منها اهرامات شامخه

استمتع بالقراءه هنا واشعر بدبيب الفخر يسري في اوصالي بعدما تجمدت اطرافي زمنا من برد خيبتنا وخنوعنا 

بعدما تجرعنا الذل والهوان بكل بساطه ودون ان نفكر في الاعتراض

تحياتي لك 

 وشكري لسياد=ة اللواء علي اتاحته الفرصه لنا كي نغوص في تاريخه المشرف

 اشرف نبوي

----------


## atefhelal

لاشك أن معظم أبناء الجيل الحالى يعانى من أزمة فكرية طاحنة ، لاذنب له فيها ، أوصلته لحالة مرضية صعبة من الإستسلام لبعض من تعمدوا تأهيل دماغه وصناعته لحساب بعض المنافقين والمتسلطين ، من خلال منظومة تعليمية ساقطة ، وإعلام حكومى متسلط ، وفرض مستمر لحالة الطوارئ على مدى ثلاثين عاما . أدى ذلك إلى تغافل الناس - عن عجز - لتلك الأزمة الطاحنة ، حتى أصاب أغلبهم مرضا خبيثا تمثل فى استسلامهم العاجز لمبدأ متخلف هو : "اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش " ، فأصبحوا عاجزين ونائمين على رصيف الزمن لايعنيهم أبدا أية معرفة أخرى سوى التى تم تضليلهم بها .... فقد تم تفريغ ذاكرتهم على مدى أكثر من ثلاثين عاما من كل أحداث الفترة من يوليو 1952 وحتى وفاة عبد الناصر فى سبتمبر عام 1970 ، أوقف فيها المتسلطون تلك الذاكرة عند هزيمة يونيو 1967 وعند بعض أخطاء تلك الفترة ، ثم أعادوا ملأَها بعصر السادات كبطل للحرب والسلام وكصاحب ثورة التصحيح وعصر الإنفتاح والديموقراطية ذات الأنياب .... ثم أكملوا ملأها على مدى ثلاثين عاما تالية بعصر مبارك كبطل للضربة الجوية وبطل لآليات السوق وبيع القطاع العام ، وبإنجازات ليست سوى تحصيل حاصل فى مجال المرافق الأساسية كالكبارى والأنفاق والمواصلات وبعض مشروعات الصرف الصحى ، وهى كلها ليست تنمية بمعنى التنمية الصحيح ، بل هى مجرد عجلات للتنمية لاأكثر ولا أقل . وخلت فترة مبارك من أى إنجازات لمشروع قومى ناجح ، وامتلأ عهده بمشروعات سريعة العائد لبعض المتسلقين المنافقين ، اقتصر معظم نفعها وعائدها على هذا البعض ، فتوحشت الهوة بين الأغنياء فى مصر على قلتهم وبين أغلبية الشعب المصرى .
إن عملية تفريغ ذاكرة الجيل أو بمعنى أدق ذاكرة الوطن ، ثم إعادة ملأها وفق أهواء وأطماع الساسة المتسلطين ترسيخا لتسلطهم الأبدى على أنفاس الشعب ومصير الوطن بالغلبة أو بالتوارث ، هى عملية افتراس وحشية لروح المواطن المصرى ، أدت إلى عجزه وتخاذله عن التضحية بنفسه من أجل مصلحة الوطن ، وأدت إلى رخاوة إرادته وقلة حيلته وعجزه عن مجرد التفكير فى التمرد على الظلم والقهر والبطالة ، وطبعت فيه طبع الميل إلى الإستكانة والتسليم بالواقع رغم مرارته .
*وماأتى به أحمد ناصر* هو مجرد لقطة قد تساعد فى إحياء الأمل على إعادة تشكيل ذاكرتنا ، هى لقطة تمثل بطلا وبطولة لشخص واحد من أشخاص عديدة وكثيرة ملأت الشارع المصرى فى ذلك الوقت ، وتمثل مجرد بطولة واحدة من بطولات تكررت كثيرا فى تلك الفترة التى عاش فيها محمد غانم ، كما تمثل رؤية سديدة وصحيحية لمفهوم الأمن القومى لمصر عند النظام الحاكم فى تلك الفترة ، رؤية افتقدناها تماما – للأسف – على مدى ثلاثين عاما تحت حكم قانون الطوارئ .. وافتقدناها مع السلام الذى كثرت الحكايات والمبالغات عنه ، والذى تم ترغيب الشعب فيه زورا كمصاحب للرخاء ، وافتقدناها أيضا مع آليات السوق وبيع القطاع العام ، ولم يحس الشعب بأى عائد أو نفع مع السلام ومع آليات السوق وبيع القطاع العام بلا أى ضوابط ، فضاقت على الشعب مع كل ذلك كل وسائل الحياة المحتملة إنسانيا ، وسقطت منظومة التعليم بمصر فى كل مراحل التعليم ، ولم يعد لمصر كدولة أى هيبة أو تأثير فى العمق الأفريقى ، فهددتنا بعض دول هذا العمق بتقليل حصتنا التاريخية من مياه النيل رغم وصولنا إلى ماتحت خط الفقر المائى ووصولنا إلى ماتحت حدود المجاعة المائية ، ولم يعد لمصر أيضا أى تأثير فى عمقها العربى .. كل ذلك لأننا قد سلمنا كل مايتعلق بأمننا القومى ليد صانعى القرار بالبيت الأبيض الصهيونى ، وتجاهلنا عن عمد قدرات الشعب المصرى ، الذى عمل النظام الحاكم على تهميشه وتزييف إرادته زمنا طويلا ... ونسى النظام الحاكم فى غفلته أن الذى حول الجيش المصرى من رماد بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 إلى مارد فى أكتوبر 1973 ليس عبد الناصر أو السادات أو مبارك أو غيرهم ، بل كان وراء ذلك الإرادة الحديدية لشعب مصر ولشباب مصر ، تلك الإرادة التى حولت جيش مصر من رماد إلى مارد فى ستة سنوات وبضعة أشهر فقط ، وحولت ذلك الجيش المنكسر إلى أسود تصيح بنداء "الله أكبر" ، تقتحم موجاته الجسورة الجريئة أكبر مانع عسكرى عرفه التاريخ . وأذكر هنا كشاهد على تلك الفترة أنه كان قد تم استكمال منظومة الدفاع الجوى قبل العبور الجرئ وقبل وفاة عبد الناصر ، وهى التى حمت سماء مصر كلها ، إضافة لعشرة كيلومترات محتلة شرق القناة من التفوق الجوى الإسرائيلى ، فمن الذى بنى تلك القواعد ، الذى بناها هم كل شركات مقاولات القطاع العام الذى تم بيعه فى عصر مبارك .. وتم فى ذلك الوقت أيضا إخراج كل مهندس ضابط (وكانو من المجندين الإحتياط الذين كانوا يمثلون أكثر من 90% من ضباط جبهة القتال فى مواجهة العدو) من تشكيلاته وواجب عملياته مؤقتا للإشراف على بناء تلك القواعد ، وكنت أحدهم ، حيث أشرفت على بناء قاعدة فى القصاصين ، كنا نعمل مع آخر ضوء للنهار ونتوقف قبل أول ضوء بعد عمل التمويه اللازم لماتم إنشاؤه .. وكانت تأتى لى عربات الجيش محملات ببنات الشرقية مع آخر ضوء ويبدأن العمل فى حماس غريب بحمل قصعات الخرسانة على السقالات وهن ينشدن أناشيد قراهم ، ورغم الحرص والحفر البرميلية وأجهزة الإنذار فكان بعضهن يستشهد مع هجمات طيران العدو الليلية ... فمن يتذكر الآن شهيدات الشرقية ... !! .. للأسف قد تم سرقة نصر أكتوبر وبطولاته من شعب مصر لحساب بعض المنافقين المتسلقين ، تماما كما تم تفريغ ذاكرة معظم شباب مصر من أى إنجازات أو بطولات تمت فى أى عهد سابق لحساب بعض المتسلطين على عهد نعيشه الآن . 

*ملاحظة : أرجو العذر فقد كتبت هذه المشاركة فى ورقة أعطيتها لإبنتى لتجلس هى أمام الكومبيوتر فتكتبها لعدم قدرتى على الجلوس كثيرا و تنفيذا لنصيحة الطبيب ... وألقاكم جميعا على الخير بإذن الله ..*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*صديقى العزيز وأستاذى الفاضل / عاطف هلال
لا حرمنا منك ومن مشاركاتك التى تثرى أى موضوع .
أبنى العزيز / أحمد ناصر
سعيد بهذا الاموضوع وببطلنا واتمنى أن يأتينا بأبطال شاركوه حب مصر وقدموا أرواحهم رخيصة ولم يهابوا الموت 
ولبطلنا أقول له أقف لك إنتباه إحتراماً وإجلالاً وأودى لك التحية العسكرية
أشكرك يا احمد وأتمنى أن لا تنقطع هذه السلسلة العطرة . ادعوا لك بالخير 
دمت بصحة وسعادة
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

شخصية رائعة

شديدة الروعة

استمتعت كثيرا بقراءة كل كلمة، تاريخ يستحق أن نقف أمامه و نحني احتراما

أستاذ أحمد شكرا جزيلا لك لإتاحة تلك الفرصة الطيبة  :f2: 

و للبطل المصري كل تحية و تقدير و احترام

 :f2:

----------


## الفهد البرونزى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا للأستاذ أحمد ناصر ان يجمعنا مع هذا البطل الذى عاصر فترة مؤثرة فى تاريخ مصر
بدء من ماقبيل ثورة يوليو الى الآن
وهى فترة تضاربت فيها المعلومات من النقيض الى النقيد

وان كنت اعتقد ان البطل مازال لدية الكثير ليضيفة لتاريخ مصر من موقع من النادر ان نحظى بمثلة فى هذا الوقت

وساحاول الاختصار قدر الامكان فى أسألتى

1-ما رأيك فى التجاوزات التى حدثت من جهاز المخابرات خلال حكم عبدالناصر خاصة فى فترة صلاح نصر
2- ماهى الحقيقة فى محاضر التحقيقات التى تمت بعد النكسة مع السيد صفوت الشريف والتى نشرها مركز المقريزى للدراسات
هنا
http://www.almaqreze.net/ar/news.php?readmore=195
3- ماهى الحقيقة فى مقتل او انتحار المشير عبدالحكيم عامر
4- ماهى الاسباب الحقيقية التى ادت بالسادات الى اعفائك من مسؤليتك عن شركة مصر للتصدير

اخى البطل

الى الآن التاريخ الحقيقى لمصر فى فترة ثورة يوليو محاط بضباب كثيف ونادرا مانرى كاتب موضوعى وانت كنت معاصر وايضا عليما بامور بحكم منصبك وانتمائك لجهاز المخابرات منذ نشائتة
نتمنى ان تسطر لنا كتاب يزيح بعض هذا الغيم

ابن من ابنائك

ابوعلى

----------


## د. أمل

أخى العزيز  " أحمد ناصر " ..
         سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المشرف و على الجهد المبذول لإخراجه على هذا النحو الشيق و الممتع ..
    شكراً لك على أن أتحت لنا فرصة التعرف على  شخصية مصرية عظيمة مثل السيد اللواء محمد غانم ..

      تحية إجلال و تقدير للبطل العظيم .. بارك الله لنا فى صحته و عمره ..

    لدى أسئلة كثيرة كنت أتمنى أن أوجهها لأحد الأشخاص الموثوق فيهم ممن عاصروا ما قبل و بعد الانقلاب المسمى بثورة يوليو .. و للعلم مسمى انقلاب ليس الغرض منه إلا الدقة فى التسمية  فتغيير نظام الحكم عن طريق الجيش ما هو إلا انقلاب و لا يمت للثورة بصلة من قريب أو بعيد حتى لو أقر الشعب هذا الانقلاب ..
  أخى الكريم .. إليك ما تبقى من أسئلتى للسيد الفاضل اللواء محمد غانم .. و بعد أن تم توجيه بعضها من قبل مقدم البرنامج و بالتالى تم الرد عليها ..

    -  ذكرت أخى العزيز أن السيد اللواء محمد غانم كان ممن ساهموا فى كتابة تاريخ مصر المعاصر .. و الذى بدأ الكثيرون فى التشكيك في صحته خاصة مع فقدان الثقة فى كل من تولى أى مسؤولية بعد انقلاب يوليو 1952 .. و من ضمن هذه المغالطات ادعاؤهم بأنها ثورة ..
  فى أحد ردود السيد اللواء على الأسئلة الموجهة له .. ذكر أن الحكم فى عهد الملك فاروق لم يكن ديمقراطياً كما يبدو للبعض .. سنُسلم بهذا .. و لكن هل حقاً كان الفساد بهذه الدرجة التى أخبرونا بها  أم أن الحال كان أفضل بكثير مما نحن فيه الآن ..؟؟

    -  خلال حديثه فى الفيديو المرافق ذكر أن كل الوطنيين قبل الثورة ( مجازاً ) كانوا حقوقيين يعملون بالمحاماة أو القضاء .. و يجاهدون من منطلق حقوق الإنسان فلم يتمكنوا من إنهاء الاحتلال كما فعل العسكريون لأنهم أعلم بالأمور العسكرية و أحوال الجيش الإنجليزى أكثر من غيرهم من غير المتخصصين لذلك تمكنوا من إجلاء الإحتلال ..
  سؤالى : بعد مرور هذه العقود , و ما وصلنا إليه الآن .. ألم يكن من الأفضل أن تتكاتف جهود الجانبين .. أى المشاركة فى الحكم بين الحقوقيين و العسكريين بدلاً من استئثار العسكريين بكل شىء مما أدى إلى قهر و إذلال المواطنين و بث الخوف بينهم من أى معارضة أو إبداء رأى مخالف .. لما قد يتعرضون له هم و ذويهم من إذلال و تعذيب و تنكيل و عنف من قبل النظام .. حتى يئس المصريون من المطالبة بحقوقهم كآدميين على أرض وطنهم مما أدى أيضاً إلى فقدان الانتماء و فقدان الثقة فى الحكام و الحكومات .. ؟؟؟  فليس كل العسكريين مثل هذا البطل الخلوق و لا على هذا القدر من النجاح فى شتى المجالات  ..

    -  ما رأيه فى الانفتاح و الرأسمالية المستبدة الحديثة ؟ 

    -  هل أخطأ عبد الناصر حين رفض انضمام مصر لدول الكومنولث  ؟ خاصة أن هذه الدول قد انتفعت كثيراً من المحتل الأسبق على الأقل فى المجال العلمى ..

   - من ضمن ما قاله عن حرب 48 أن القيادة لها دور و تأثير .. و ذكر أن من أسباب الهزيمة حينئذ هو السيطرة السياسية غير العسكرية ..
  هل هذا أيضاً ما حدث فى حرب أكتوبر مما أدى إلى الخلاف بين الفريق سعد الشاذلى و الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات ؟ 

   -  أكرر سؤال العزيزة ناريمان .. مع إضافة أن معاهدة السلام و الاعتراف بالكيان الصهيونى أفقدنا الكثير من المساندين .. فقد كان الكثير من البلدان لا يعترفون بالكيان الصهيونى كدولة ..  مساندةً و دعماً لموقف مصر .. و بمجرد اعترافنا بالدولة الصهيونية سارع الجميع بالاعتراف بها و توطيد العلاقات معها .. 
   فهل مكسبنا ( على جميع الأصعدة ) مما يسمونه بالسلام ( و يسميه الصهاينة هدنة ) كان أكثر من خسارتنا بعده ..؟؟؟

   أخى الفاضل أحمد ناصر ..
     عذراً على الإطالة و على كثرة الأسئلة .. يمكنك اختيار ماشئت منها منعاً لإزعاج بطلنا العظيم ..

 تحياتى و تقديرى الدائمين ..

----------


## الفهد البرونزى

عزيزى الاستاذ احمد ناصر

استسمحك واستسمح الاخوة الاعزاء الموضوع رائع ومن الممكن ان نستفيد منة كثيرا بمعرفة اسرار محجوبة الى الآن ومن الصعب معرفتها

ولانريد ان نثقل على البطل فى اسئلة وعرض آراء قد نختلف او نتفق فيها  فى السياسة الحالية التى نعاصرها ولا يخفى على احد منها شيئا فى عصر المعلومات  وصعوبة اخفاء اى سر حتى معظم الاسرار العسكرية اصبحت مكشوفة
وما أتمناة شخصيا ان نعلم المزيد عن فترة كان كل شىء محجوب وكانت السرية على اى معلومات تتعلق بالكبار وسياستهم قبل النت وثورة الاتصالات بل قبل التليفزيون
والبطل كان احد شهود هذة الفترة ومتداخلا فيها
فلنسمع ونعلم ونتعلم ماذا كان يجرى فى بلادنا فى هذة الفترة

وتحية خاصة للاستاذ عاطف هلال من عاصر معنا فترة  بناء مواقع الصواريخ فى القصاصين وان كنت اختلف معة فى بعض الآراء

شكرى وتقديرى لك استاذ احمد ناصر

----------


## اليمامة

الموضوع حقاً رائع أخى العزيز أحمد وأنا شخصياً كنت أنتظره منذ أن أعلنت عن ذلك
شعرت بالسعادة وأنا أقرأ سيرة البطل سيادة اللواء محمد غانم
شعرت بفخر وأنا أنتمى لهذا الوطن الذى ذخر بمثل هذه السير العطرة ومثل هؤلاء الأبطال الذين نحن فى حاجة لأن نعرفهم أكثر وأكثر ليعود لنا الأمل ويشتد فينا الإحساس بالإنتماء من جديد
الحقيقة بعد كل الأسئلة التى طرحت من الزملاء الأفاضل لا أريد أن أثقل عليكم بالمزيد من الأسئلة المكررة 
ولكننى مستمتعة تماماً بالموضوع واللقاء والمداخلات الرائعة
بعض الحزن تسلل إلى قلبى حيث تنعقد مقارنة غير مقصودة بين الحقب الزمنية التى شهدت تلك الإنتصارات والروائع وبين ما نحن نعانيه اليوم..
حزن لم أستطع إلغائه..
ولكننى جد سعيدة ..
وتحية خاصة جدا للأستاذ المفكر الرائع عاطف هلال ..
وأشكرك أخى العزيز على حسك الوطنى الخلاق والمجهود الطيب فى إعداد هذا العرض الشيق والممتع
ونتمنى المزيد من السير العطرة لهؤلاء الأبطال العِظام..
 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

يحتار المرء كثيرا عندما يكتب في موضوع كهذا

أيبدأ بالمدح .. فالضيف الكبير و من هم على شاكلته يطريهم الفعل و ينتشون بالإنجاز .. أما المدح فلم ولا و لن يكون مطمحا لهم فنفوسهم عالية علوا يرقى بهم عن انتظار المدح أو السعي له

أيبدأ بالتهنئة .. ربما يمكن

تهنئة لهذا المنتدى بأبنائه البررة الذي سعى واحد منهم ببسالة لكي ينال المنتدى شرف عرض قصة بطولة نادرة لفدائي قدم روحه على طبق من ذهب لوطنه الذي يحبه دونما انتظار لمكافأة أو متاع زائل

تهنئة لهذا البطل الفدائي على تاريخ حافل بكل ما هو شريف و عظيم

و تهنئة لقراء المنتدى أن وقع في طريقهم نموذج لجيل تربى على الحب و رضع التضحية فأنتج أبطالا يخلد ذكرهم على مر الأزمان

يقول المهتمون بعلم الإدارة حديثا When there is a will , there is a way 

عندما تكون هناك إرادة فتوجد طريقة 

و أهم ما كان يميز هؤلاء الأبطال هو إرادتهم و عزيمتهم لذا كانوا يجدون الطريق و بذلك عرفوا معنى النجاح قبل أن يكتبه علماء الإدارة 

و لعل عرض قصة البطولة هذه تكون عونا لنا على استعادة بعضا من إرادة الفعل و الكثير من العزيمة عليه

شكرا للواء محمد غانم على أن منحنا هذه الفرصة النادرة 

و شكرا لأحمد ناصر على فدائيته للظفر بهذا السبق

و تعمقي في القراءة أظنه سيفتح لي ابوابا كثيرة للإجابة على أي تساؤلات قد تخطر على البال 

فشكر من القلب يصل إلى القلب دون وسائط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

سؤالى المباشر إلى اللواء محمد غانم وبارك الله فى صحته  
هو كالتالى:
  هل لك أن تصارحنا بالحقيقة  التالية هل تظن أن الإحتلال البريطانى خرج من مصر لأنه هزم من المصريين  وأنه رفع راية الإستسلام البيضاء لقوة وبطش المصريين؟! أم أنه تم جلائه عن  مصر ضمن خطة جلائه عن محتلاته (مستعمراته) والتى كانت لا تغيب عنها الشمس  وقد كان جلائه الأول عن جوهرة التاج البريطانى ألا وهى "الهند" بعد أن  أنهارت إقتصاديته بعد أطول حرب خاضها ألا وهى الحرب العالمية الثانية  1939-1945 والتى أحتل فيها الألمان فرنسا وكاد يحتل بريطانيا نفسها لولا  تدخل الإتحاد السوفييتى والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ؟!
وأذكرك يا سيادة اللواء بمن هى بريطانيا ومعاركها فى شمال أفريقيا ضد ثعلب  الصحراء روميل وبعدين يجئ من يوهم الشعب المصرى بأن البريطانيون تم جلائهم  عن مصر نتيجة بطولات وهمية لحفنة ضباط إنقلابيون نعانى من تهورهم وإندفاعهم  غير المبرر فى تأميم قناة السويس مما جلب علينا العدوان الثلاثى ولولا  بزوغ القوى العالمية الجديدة وثنائية القطبين لكنا وقعنا فريسة مرة أخرى  للبريطانيين والفرنسيين والإسرائيليين وعذرا للإطالة.

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
على قدر اهل العزم تأتى العزائم*****وتأتى على قدر الكرام المكارم
وتعظم فى عين الصغير صغارها*****وتصغر فى عين العظيم العظائم
اخى الحبيب الاستاذ احمد(بارك الله فىلبنى وليلى)..تحياتى اليك
اجد نفسى اراك وانت على هذه الحالة ..حالة السعادة..ادامها الله عليك واجدك ايضا تريد مننا جميعا ان نكون سعداء مثلك من قصص بطل مصرى صميم ..انه بطل مصرى بمعيار امة...
اه ياصديقى ..انه من اهل العزم.. انه من الكرام...انه عظيم... ان ملحمة بطولات هذا البطل النادرة فى فلسطين وفى مصر تجعلنا نؤمن بتاريخ كان الكل ابطال  كان الكل يتغنى بأنشودة الوطن الكبير من مدنيين وعسكريين ..كانت بريطانيا العظمى تعمل الف حساب لأى مصرى وكانت النتيجة الجلاء( انا ارى انه من  ويلات العمل الفدائى الى جانب العمل السياسى كان له الاثر البالغ فى الجلاء عن مصر) بدليل ان انجلترا ارادت ترجع مرة اخرى اثناء العدوان الثلاثى مستقواه بفرنسا واسرائيل
اخى وصديقى ان تلك الملحمة جعلتنى اتذكر حالنا اثناء العدوان الصهيونى على غزة الحبيبة....غزة التى ضربت بجميع انواع والوان الفسفور الحارق   ضربت بالعنقودية الامريكية والطائرات الامريكية ....ونحن نرى ونحترق ونجد للاسف قيادة اقل ما يقال عنها انها خسيسة...ان لم تكن عميلة...ولا نسمع منها الا (بلاش التصاريح العنترية) ( انا مع الشرعية)..اين هى التصاريح العنترية اننا ان لم نقوى على الحرب فعلى الاقل يكون لنا موقف ايجابى ..موقف يعبر عن رأى الشارع الحر...الشارع المصرى الذى انجب محمد غانم واخوانه...واين هى الشرعية ...هل الشرعية ان اهل غزة يموتون لانهم بيطلبوا الحرية لفلسطين ...ام لان قادتهم تلتصق بهم تهمة الاخوان المسلمون...هل الاخوان المسلمون تهمة تجعل الموقف الرسمى المصرى على عداء منذ ان نجحت حماس فى انتخابات حرة ونزيهه لم نراها فى مصر ولن نراها.
اخى احمد اننا فى حاجة ماسة لتلك الامثلة الناصعة فى جبين مصر حتى يعلم هذا الجيل والاجيال القادمة ان مصر بها نوعية اخرى غير التى يعرفونها الان وهذه النوعية مازالت تعطى فى كل المجالات ...وان مصر ولادة وبها العديد من سيادة اللواء محمد غانم.
وسؤالى لسيادة اللواءهو: هل كان لكم دور فى عملية الحفار؟ اعتقد انه كان له دور ونتمنى ان نعرفة
اخى الحبيب احمد...دمت بخير..وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع واننى لروعته سأنقلة على الفيس بوك حتى يطلع علية اكبر عدد من القراء وانا فى انتظار موافقتك اولا.........واكرر شكرى
                       اسماعيل ابو الحيلة

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ماشاء الله أستاذ احمد

مجهود أكثر من رائع 

لم يسعفنى الوقت للإنتهاء من قراءة الموضوع

ولكن بالفعل هالنى ماقرأته من فدائية ضيفنا العزيز

بالتأكيد لى عوده لعرض بعض التساؤلات

 تحياتى الخالصه لكما

----------


## mohameddessouki

*هذا حال المصريين دائما ففى فلسطين رفض عبد الناصر الاستسلام بعد ان حاصرت قوات الصهينة الجيش المصرى فى العوجة واصر فى اتفاق الهدنة ان يعود الجيش المصرى كاملا باسلحتة  دون قيد او شرط من الصهاينة*
*وفى حرب الفدائيين فى قناة السويس هناك ابطال اقلقوا مضاجع الاحتلال الانجليزى منهم جواد حسنى وله شارع باسمه يربط ما بين شارع شريف وقصر النيل والطيار احمد عصمت وله شارع باسمه فى جسر السويس*
*وفى عدوان 1956 رفض الاستسلام  وتسليم نفسة لللانجليز بناء على الحاح من بعض  ضباط مجلس الثورة (لاح سالم واخوهجمال سالم واخرون ) والبشاوات فى مصر ، وكان الفدائيون فى بورسعيد يعزفون اجمل ملحمة فى قتال الشوارع واصبحت بورسعيد ستالنجراد جديدة ويتروا رجل قائد القوات البريطانية واسروا ابن خال ملكة بريطانيا*
* وفى اليمن كانت هناك بطولات قدمها نبيل الوقاد وسيد عفيفى وحلمى جمعة وآخرون*
* وفى حرب 67 قام الفريق الشازلى بالانسحاب  بعد ان توغل فى اراضى فلسطين ومحتفظا بكامل اسلحته ومن تم اسرهم من الاسرائيليين وحده بدون غطاء جوى بطول سيناء كما كان لجلال هريدى قائد الصاعقة وقتئذ ملاحم بطولية، وفى جزيرة شدوان فى البحر الاحمر قاتل المصريون نحو اسبوع كى لايمكنوا الاسرائيليين من احتلال الجزيرة وكان الضرب الاسرائيلى ليل نهار من الجو والبحر ومن القوات الخاصة والمظلات على كتيبة مصرية ماتت ولم تستسلم ولم يحتل العدو الجزيرة كما كانت معركة راس العش صاعقة بالنسبة لاسرائيل التى ظنت ان الجيش المصر ليس فيه مقاتلين*
*وفى حرب اكتوبر هناك النقيب زرد الذى  ادخل جسده كااملا فى فوهة المدفع الثقيل الذى كانت اسرائيل تحيل به السويس والزيتية الى جحيم وعند اول طلقة انفجر المدع ومعه جثة النقيب زرد وتمكنت  القوات المصرية من احتلال ذلك الموقع الحصين ، كما استشهد لواء مصرى بالكامل فى سبيل احتلال قمة جبل الحكمة ولم يبق الا ثلاث اقفراد فقط قائد اللواء واحد الضباط واحد الجنود وقسموا ادوارهم وعند هجوم لواء مدرع اسرائيلى هجم عليهم الثلاثة الباقين وبكثافة نيران عالية ثم انسحبوا بسرعة وهاجموا من مكان آخر بكثافة نيران عالية فظن العدو انه وقع فى كمين فالقى اسلحته وترك مدرعاته وفر بجلده ولقد سمى هذا الجبل فيما بعد باسم قائد اللواء ...*
*ان تاريخ البطولات المصرية غنى لكننا للأسف متخلفون اداريا فلم تسجل اى من تلك المعارك مستنديا او تصويريا او تقام لها افلام ومسلسلات كما يفعل الامريكان وكما تطنطن اسرائيل ببطولات وهمية لم تصور مصر الجنود والضباط الاسرائيليين وهم يفرون جريا تاركوا اسلحتهم ومدرعاتهم فى 67 وحرب الاستنزاف و73*
*حتى فى حرب 48 لم تسجل وتصور ملاحم الجيش المصرى وهو على مشارف تل ابيب وطائراتنا تقصفها ليلا ونهارا المكون من ثلاثة الالاف مقابل الاسرائيليين الباغين 60 الف شاركوا جمبعا فى الحرب العالمية الثانية... ولقد نشر الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل  يوميات الجيش المصرى فى 48 فى كتاب اسماه الجيوش والعروش يبين كيف كانت بطولات الجيش المصر وخيانات العروش العربية للجيش المصرى حتى حوصر فى الفالوجة*

----------


## mohameddessouki

* وكمان الناس نسيت قوات الصاعقة اللى نزلت خلف قوات العدو فى سيناء قبل حرب اكتوبر بشهر وكانت تعيق تقدم مدرعات العدو باجسادها وبسلاحها الفردى غير المتكافىء مع سلاح العدو*
* وكمان رجال الاستطلاع الذين كونوا من انفسهم ردارات بشرية داخل سيناء وكانوا يطلعون على كل تحرك برى او جوى او بحرى اسرائيلى*
*والجنود الذين اغرقوا ايلات وسجل لهم التاريخ اول معركة يغرق فيها زورق مصرى مدمرة!!!!*
* وكمان الضفاضع البشرية التى اغرقت الغواصة الاسرائيلية التى لم تعثر عليها اسرائيل حتى الان بينما كان عبد الناصر  فى عرض البحر وتقدم الضابط المصرى ليطلع عبد الناصر بعثور القوات المصرية على احد الغواصتين التان استلمتهما اسرائيل من بريطانيا حديثا وان موقعها تحت اقدام عبد الناصر...فتبسم عبد الناصر واعطى الامر وفى دقائق ظهرت بقعة زيت حول المدمرة التى كان يستقلها عبد الناصر ومنذ ذلك اليوم واسرائيل لم تعثر على تلك الغواصة حتى اليوم بينما لم تعلن مصر اغراقها هذه الغواصة حتى اليوم.... وتحرق قلب اسرائيل*

----------


## عصام كابو

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*شكرا جزيلا يا احمد على اناحة الفرصة لنا للتعرف على هذه الصفحات المشرقة من تاريخ ابطالنا العظام*
*و كل الشكر لسادة اللواء محمد غانم على اختصاصه لمنتدانا بهذه الفرصة الاكثر من رائعة للتعرف علي جزء- أجزم انه ضئيل للغاية- من سجل بطولاته.. طبقا لما هو معروف عن سرية المهام التى يقوم بها رجال مخابرتنا البواسل*
*بارك الله فيك و فى عمرك سيادة اللواء و حفظك من كل سوء* 


*لدي استفسار ارجو من سيادتك إلقاء الضوء عليه*

*ما راي سيادتكم فى اسباب انحسار الدور القيادى لمصر فى المنطقة العربية فى الاونة الاخيرة؟؟* 

*تقبل كل الشكر و التحية و التقدير سيادة اللواء* 

*و الف الف شكر مرة ثانية للعزيز احمد ناصر على هذا الموضوع القيم*

----------


## نــوران

الســــــــــــــــلام عليـــكم 
******** 
بداية اشكر الاخ الكريم أ/ أحمد ناصر  
على الموضوع و المفاجأة السارة حقيقة اننا نلتقي و نلقي الضوء على مشوار بطل من ابطال مصــــــر  
(( و نحن في زمن عــز في فيه الابطال و البطولات ))


جزاك الله عنــا خيرا فهو موضوع الساعة بلا شك في منتدانا الذي تألق بوجود هذا الرمــــــز بيننا 

*************  
تحــــية طيــــبة اوجها لك بطلنا و رمز من رموز وطني الذين افخر بهم  
اللواء / محمــــــــــد غــــــــــانم 
في البداية ,,, دعني ارحب بك و بتواجدك بيننا الذي اسعدني كثيرا و نتمنى ان نأنس بك و معك في حوار ممتع مع شخصية لها كل تقدير و احترام من الجميع  
الحقيقة استمعت جدا قراءاتي للسيرة الذاتية التي ألقت الضوء على حقبة تاريخية هامة جدا في تاريخ مصر المعاصر 
و الاجمل هو وجود شاهد على هذا التاريخ و هذا العصر لنستوضح منه اكثر و ننهل ما يروي ظمأ هذا الجيل من الشباب و افتقاده للقدوة و المثل  
************* 
بطلنا الكريم / اللواء محمد غانم 

اسمح لي ان اوجه سؤالي اليكم ... 
******************  
نحن جيل افتقد الهدف القومي و بالتالي مع علاقته الطردية مع غياب الوعي والميل الى سطحية التناول حتى مع اهم قضايانا الوطنية 
فهل ترى ان وجود هدف قومي يجمع الشعب لتحقيقه هو من شروط خلق جيل ينتهج ويلتزم بمنهج القدوة و الصفوة من الابطال و المفكرين  
و يفرز هذا المجتمع حينئذ نماذج _ مثلكم _ تبعد المجتمع على هذه السطحية و السلوك الاستهلاكي و السلبية المفرطة في حل قضايانا ؟؟؟ 
و ما السبيل لتحقيق ذلك ؟؟؟ 


************ 
مرة اخرى الف شكر لك اخي أ/ احمد ناصر 
فعلا موضوع و مجهود متميز امتعتنا بيه باراك الله فيك 

و منور المنتدى بطلنا العزيز اللواء / محمد غانم 

مع وافر تحياتي و احترامي

----------


## نسمة أمل

*شفت موضوعك من وقت عرضته ، للاسف ما عندي اي فكرة عن هالشخصية حاولت تابع معك ن حسيت بأمل جديد ما بعرف ليش 

راح تابع بصمت رد الشخصية على كل الاسئلة المطروحة لانه ممكن ما بيحقلي انه اسأل 

بس فعلا موضوع قيم و رائع تشكر عليه 

الله ينور دربك 
*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب أحمد ناصر 

مجهود كبير منك وربنا يبارك لك فى كل ما عندك 

وتحية تقدير واحترام للوالد البطل أ / محمد غانم وربنا يجازيه خيرا على كل ما قدمه لبلده ولأهله

وربنا يوعدنا الشهادة فى سبيله 

وتحية تقدير واحترام لهذا البطل وشرف لنا ان يكون بيننا فأهلا وسهلا به 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر

عذرا للتأخير بالرد
ولكن العذر معى لانى صممت قبل الرد أن أستمتع اولا بهذة التحفة الوثائقية
موضوع لا يقال عنه موضوع بل ملحمة رائعة احنا محتاجين لها
احنا جيل غلبان بندور على أمل ورمز وقدوة ونحن نملك الكثيرون
ولكن لسه باقول ياريت حد يمد ايديه لنا ويعرفنا الطريق ويدعم ذاكرتنا
بكل هذة البطولات والأنتصارات التى تدعم عزتنا وشموخنا وأنتمائنا
وصدقنى انا يكفينى فقط الاستماع والاستمتاع والتعلم مما قيل وسيقال
ولو وجدت اى استفسار عندى غيرى مسألوش هاسأله على طول
ومهما شكرت حضرتك على الهدية الرائعة مش هاوفىك حقك
انا متابعة جيدة بأذن المولى عز وجل

شكرا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هرم من اهرامات مصر مازال يعطي و يعطي حبا لهذا الوطن*
*هذا احد مواقفه مع الوزير عاطف عبيد* 
*عاطف عبيد قرر بيع مبني تملكه شركة النصر في ساحل العاج.. فذهب إليه محمد غانم باكيا وقال له: أنا أبكي علي مجهود رجال فرطنا فيه بلا سبب - معركة بين النصر وديزنكوف الإسرائيلية علي لوحة إعلانات في العاصمة أكرا... والشركة المصرية تحسم المنافسة لصالحها بعد تدخل نكروما*

*عن جريدة الفجر المصرية* 

*لا استطيع ان اصف شعوري و انا اقرا الموضوع يا احمد*
*كل اللي ممكن اقدر اقوله*
*تسلم ايدك*
**

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حقيقي شعرت بفخر كبير وأنا أقرأ عن حياة البطل اللواء محمد غانم 
وتمنيت كثيرا أن تعود روح الانتماء للوطن التي نفتقدها كثيراً هذه الأيام 
تسجيل حضور والعوده لطرح الاسئله 
لك كل التقدثر والتحيه يا احمد ناصر على الاختبار الجمل والمشرف لنا كمصرين

----------


## سايتاشن

مساء الخير

هذه الرسالة موجهة الى الاستاذ محمد غانم للرد - و اتعشم ان يرد عليها بعدل و شفافية
بل الرسالة صورة الى كل من يضطلع على هذا الموقع لاخذ الآراء

اتاسف على اللهجة الحزينة فى رسالتى هذه.

ابى هو:  السيد اللواء / صلاح الدين زعزوع و هو احد ضباط الاحرار بثورة يوليو و احد ضباط المخابرات ايضا و مستشار الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر للشئون و العلاقات الداخلية هذا الرجل اعطى لمصر الكثير الكثير حقيقة ليس فقط هذا بل كان يدفع من حر ماله
و يصرف و للأسف لم ياخذ شيئا مقابل هذا الكفاح هذا الرجل شارك مشاركة كبيرة فى العدوان الثلاثى على مصر و حرب 56 ببور سعيد بل هو من الاشخاص ذو الدور الفعال جدا فى هذه الحرب - لم ياخذ شيئا - بل لم يذكر اسمه الا قليلا جدا بغض النظر عن دوره الكبير فى الكفاح حتى وفاته - هذا الرجل اعطى الكثير - رجل شريف لم يستغل مركزه بل كان فى امكانه ان يستغله بالعلاقات و و و ............ لم يفعل ذلك - انه كان وطنى حساس عاش يدافع عن بلده و عاش مؤمن بالمبادىء الهادفة للثورة ....... لم يفكر يوم فى كيف يستغل مركزه لجمع و نهب الثروات - انه لم يحتاج الى هذا او ذاك لانه ابن ناس متربى على الغالى - لذلك اجد من الصعب ان اشاهد اسماء هنا و هناك كل يوم تكتب عن نفسها او كتب تكتب عن بعض الاسماء التى شاركت فى الثورة - بل افلام و تمثيليات تعرض على الشاشات و يتعرف عليها الجمهور و تقول عن فلان و علان و ترتان .............. و لم يذكر اسم والدى مرة و حتى على سبيل الخطأ - هل ذلك لعدم وجود علاقات لتفعيل هذا الموضوع و ضمان تواصله .......... حتى الكلام عن هذا الرجل مفروض ان يكون وسام على صدر الناس كلها ------- رجل شريف جدا لم يفكر لحظة فى استغلال مناصبه و مكانته التى اخذها حينذاك لذلك لابد و لو مرة كل عام نتذكر اسمه مع الاسماء الاخرى التى دائما تذكر فالثورة لم تقتصر فقط على الاسماء الكبيرة المعروفة و التى ملت الناس منها من كثرة تواجدها فى الكتب و الافلام و المسلسلات و هى اسماء الصفوف الاولى ----- كما انه توجد بعض الاسماء التى شاركت بادوار فعالة و لم تذكر قط مثل اسم ابى تماما - فجاء فيلم عبد الناصر و لم يذكر اسمه و فيلم السادات و لم يذكر اسمه و افلام اخرى كثيرة - لابد ان تبحثوا عن ورثة هؤلاء الرجال لتأخذوا منهم معلومات و وثائق ليتم نشرها عنهم فهم رجال شرفاء اعطوا للوطن الكثير و لم ياخذوا شيئا الا الجحود................ يا ريت نبدأ صفحة جديدة بيضاء بدون تلوث او احقاد و نعطى الحقوق المفقودة لاصحابها او لورثتها.
السؤال اين الصحفيين - لكتابة الكتب الصحيحة و نشرها بالاشخاص كلهم دون ان يسقط احد سهوا او بعدم سهو
اين السينمائيين - لعمل فيلم او مسلسل يذكر فيه بل يتجسد فيه شخصيات الضباط الذين لم ياخذوا حقهم فى النشر عنهم و هذا من حق اسرهم
اين التكريم لجميع الضباط بكل فئات العمر و الدرجات الوظيفية حتى يشعرون و اسرهم بالفخر و نتيجة تعب هؤلاء الوطنيين

شكرا و منتظرة الرد

----------


## قلم رصاص

> (( و نحن في زمن عــز في فيه الابطال و البطولات0نحن جيل افتقد الهدف القومي و بالتالي مع علاقته الطردية مع غياب الوعي والميل الى سطحية التناول حتى مع اهم قضايانا الوطنيةفهل ترى ان وجود هدف قومي يجمع الشعب لتحقيقه هو من شروط خلق جيل ينتهج ويلتزم بمنهج القدوة و الصفوة من الابطال و المفكرين [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



امتي هانسمع الاجابة علي هذة الاسئلة الجميلة ياعم احمد ؟

----------


## هدى عبد الباسط

الصديق العزيز أحمد ناصر .. تحية خاصة على هذا الموضوع الذى أتمنى أن يكون بداية لسلسلة من الموضوعات عن شخصيات أثرت فى تاريخ مصر بنضالها وكفاحها ومواقفها ، نريد أن نبحث فيما بيننا عن شرفاء أهملنا تكريمهم بالقدر الذى يسمح لنا باستعادة مواقفهم والتشرف بانتمائنا اليهم
مررت سريعا بعد فترة غيال للاطلاع على المواضيع الهامة التى فاتنى قرائتها فوجدت موضوعك واسمح لى بفترة تكفى لأقرأ ماكتبت وتعليق الأصدقاء هنا لأشارك معكم فى تكريم تلك الشخصية التى نفخر بوجودها بيننا وبمصريتها
ولى عودة أخرى
تحياتى

----------


## حسام عمر

سؤال للبطل الفاضل

لماذا لم تدخل عالم السياسه كعضو مجلس شعب أو شورى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سؤال للبطل الفاضل
> 
> لماذا لم تدخل عالم السياسه كعضو مجلس شعب أو شورى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سؤال سهل وأجابته أسهل وأكيد هو لم يدخل المجلسين لأنه أكيد دوغرى وغير منافق....و*عجبى*!

----------


## الصقر النبيل

تحية  مملوءة  بالحب  و   التقدير  لك   اخونا  الفاضل  احمد  ناصر

و  تحية  السلام   الوطنى  الغالى  لاغلى  بطل  و  اجمل  صقر  من   صقور  مصر   البررة

لقد  ذكرتنا  اخى  احمد  بزمن   البطولات  و ببسالة  و  شرف  المصرى  الاصيل  الذى  يغار  على  كرامة  اهله  و  تراب   بلده

فهؤلاء  هم   الرجال  الذين  صنعوا  تاريخ  هذا  البلد  (  زمن   جمال  عبد  الناصر )  الذى  ضرب  للعالم  اجمع  اروع  الامثلة  

للقائد  الشريف  الطاهر  الذى  انقذ  بلاده  من  براثن   الاستعمار  و  العبودية  الى  سماء  الحرية   و  العزة  و  الكرامة 

---  والدنا  الفاضل  محمد  غانم  نسأل  الله  من  كل   قلوبنا   ان   يمتعك   بالصحة  و  العافية  و  السعادة  ما  حييت 

و  اسمح  لى  والدنا  الفاضل  بسؤال:

ما   هى  الحقيقة    ( فى  موضوع  ثورة  التصحيح  او  ما  يعرف  بتصفية  مراكز  القوى )   ؟؟؟؟؟ و  هل  افاد  ذلك  مصر ؟؟

بارك  الله  فيك   و ادامك  بكل   صحة  و  سعادة

----------


## ابن البلد

تحية خالصة من القلب لك أحمد ناصر على المجهود الرائع اللي قمت به ومازلت لإخراج هذا الموضوع بهذه الصورة المشرفة ، كلمات الشكر لن تفيك حقك لمنحنا فرصة للتعرف على بطل من أبطال مصر 

وتحية ود وإحترام وتقدير لبطل مصر الوفي اللواء / محمد غانم كل الشكر على قبولك الدعوة والتواجد معنا على صفحات أبناء مصر وهذا لشرف كبير للموقع ولنا جميعا وإتاحة الوقت لنا للإستماع وللإستفادة من بطولات وخبرات حضرتك السابقة
قرأت الموضوع منبهرا ببطولات سيادتكم ومشواركم الحافل بالإنتصارات
ومازلت أفكر هل يوجد مثل هؤلاء الشجعان الوطنيين المحبين لبلدهم 
هل مازال هناك نفس الروح والولاء لدى أفراد الشعب أو حتى أفراد الجيش ؟
أعتقد أننا دائما فينا الخير وأننا يظهر معدنا الحقيقي وقت الشدة ودائما هناك أمل طالما يوجد أناس أمثالكم

أكرر شكري وتقديري لسيادتكم مرة ثانية وأتمنى أن يتاح لحضرتك الوقت للإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة ولن أطيل على سيادتكم وسؤالي هو

كيف ترى دور مصر السياسي الحالي داخليا وخارجيا؟ وما وجهة الإختلاف بينه وبين دورها في الفترات السابقة ؟

لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير
وشكر خاص للأستاذ عاطف هلال على مداخلتك الرائعة
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد ناصر

أردت أن أبدى تقديرى الشديد لك لفكرة الموضوع والمجهود الرائع المبذول لإخراجه بهذا الشكل و لأنك استطعت أن تنعش فينا الكثير من الفخر بالواقع والامل فى المستقبل باختيارك هذا النموذج الرائع للبطولة والتفانى

وأردت أيضا أن أبدى تقديرى الشديد للبطل الأسطورة محمد غانم على كل ما قدمه بالفعل وعلى مشاركته لنا هذه اللحظات والأيام..

الموضوع فى غاية الدسامة.. يشبع العقل والروح.. لكننى سأتناوله على مراحل حتى تظل هذه الحالة من الفخر والأمل فى نفسى..

إن شاء الله لى عودات...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الوالد الحبيب محمد بك غانم
أعلم تمام العلم أن سيادتك أعزف الناس عن المظاهر ..وأنك كنت وما زلت مثالا يحتذى فى حب العمل المخلص والدؤوب..وأنك من عشاق الإيجابية وكارهى السلبية..وأن إخلاصك لربك ووطنك كان شاهد على سيرتك الذاتية..وعلى مشوارك الحافل بالبطولات والتضحيات والإنجازات..وأن طهارة القلب ونظافة اليد والنزاهة والتعفف كانت ومازالت من شيمك وسيماتك الشخصية..كان يمكنك أن تصبح ملياردير ومن أغنى أغنياء مصر..لكنك أبيت أن تكسب إلا من عمل يدك..ومن مجهوداتك الشخصية..فى وقت كانت هناك بعض الشخصيات تتسابق لنيل قطعة من الكعكة..ولأنك تقدر قيمة الشرف والأمانة..إنبريت للدفاع عن ذمة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر المالية حينما أراد أن يشكك فيه المشككون..وأن ينال من هامته بعض الأقزام المغرضون..مجرد أن هناك أشخاص فى مصر مثلك يشعرنا بمنتهى الفخر والحبور..ويجب على كل شباب مصرنا الحبيبة وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الأعزاء أن يقرأوا سيرتك الذاتية ..بعين الدارس المتفحص والمتأمل حتى يخرجون منها بدروس مستفادة لمعنى الوطنية الحقيقية التى تقترن بالأفعال..لا بوطنية الشعارات الجوفاء والمزايدات الحمقاء التى تطالعنا من حين لآخر فى صحافتنا أو فى وسائل الإعلام الأخرى..ربما أكون واحد من المغرمين بقراءة ما بين السطور..فمثلا فى قصة تطوعك دون أن يطلب منك أحد أن تقوم بالعملية الفدائية فى قصف القوات الصهيونية فى منطقة ما بين النهدين..ثم إصرارك على هذا التطوع رغم رفض قائدك أول مرة أن تذهب لعملية محكوم على من يذهب إليها بالموت المحقق يخبرنا بأن هذه الفدائية فطرة قد جبلت عليها ..وفى أثناء عملياتك الفدائية فى القرنص..كيف كنت تقوم بمساعدة التباع بالعمل المضنى
..وأحيانا تقوم عنه بكل العمل.. رغم أنه كان يدخن ويدمن لأنه كان متقدم فى العمر..فرق له قلبك..
هذه النواحى الإنسانية لا يمكن أبدا أن تصطنع..العجيب أنك دائما تزهد فى أن تنسب الفضل فى النجاح لنفسك..وتوزعه بكل سخاء على من كانوا يعملون تحت إمرتك تارة..وترجعه لتوفيق الله تارة أخرى..وطبعا توفيق الله شرط أساسى لكل نجاح..ولكن الله ينصر من ينصره..ورغم أنك واحد من الذين صنعوا تاريخ مصر..وكنت عامل مؤثر فى العديد من الأحداث فى الوطن العربى..وكان معارفك رؤساء وملوك ورؤساء وزارات ووزراء وقادة فى مختلف المجالات..لكننى منبهر بتواضعك الجم مع الصغير قبل الكبير..وربما أذيع سر لأصدقائى من أعضاء المنتدى بأننى عندما أسعدنى الحظ بعد أن سمحت لى بمقابلتك على إنفراد منذ شهور فى مكتبك..جلست معى نحو الساعة..تستمع إلى بكل الصبر..وتنظر إلى بنظرة مليئة بالأبوة والحنان..ولم تقاطعنى ولو لمرة واحدة..بينما كنت أقاطعك((برعونة الشباب))أكثر من مرة..ومع ذلك لم تفارق الإبتسامة وجهك..ولم تتبرم ولو لثانية واحدة من تصرفى هذا..وفى مرة أخرى عندما طلبت سيادتك أن تستمع إلى رأيى فى إحدى حلقات برنامج _كنت مسؤلا_التى أذيعت على قناة النيل للأخبار..لم أصدق نفسى..وكدت أن أطير من السعادة..وأثناء تلك المكالمة ..تجرأت وطلبت من سيادتك طرح هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى..وكانت سعادتى لا توصف بموافقة سيادتك..
وبعد إنتهاء المكالمة سألتنى زوجتى:لماذا تحب هذا الرجل إلى هذا الحد؟فما كان منى إلا أن مددت لها كتاب 14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص..وكتاب تجربة للتاريخ..وقلت لها..إقرأى الكتابين وأنت تعرفين لماذا..فهذا الرجل لو وزعت إنجازاته على ألف رجل لكفتهم وزادت..ربما يندهش الكثيرون عندما يعرفون أنك لا تحب كلمات المدح والإشادة رغم أنك أهل لها..حتى أنك قلت للصحفية التى أجرت معك الحوار فى جريدة المصرى اليوم((بلاش بكش))فما كان منها إلا أن ذكرت تلك الجملة فى حوارها معك..
لا أخفى على سيادتك أننى كنت فى منتهى السعادة عندما قمت بمكالمتى مرتين تليفونيا لتشكرنى على كتابتى لهذا الموضوع وعلى الطريقة التى أخرج بها وعلى إهتمام إدارة المنتدى بإخراج الموضوع على أكمل وجه..والحقيقة أن الواجب علينا نحن أن نشكرك..فسيادتك من قام بالإنجازات والأعمال..ثم كتبت عن ذلك ..وكل ما فعلناه هو أخذ بعض المقتطفات من كتاباتك ..ومثل ذلك كمثل رجل بذر البذور والحبوب ..وأخذ يرعاها حتى أثمرت أشجار ذات ثمار..ثم قام بإلتقاط بعض الصور لتلك الثمار..فقمنا نحن بإلتقاط صور من الصور..فلا وجه للمقارنة..فكل الفضل والشكر يجب أن يوجهان لسيادتك..
أعتذر للإطالة..وسؤالى الذى سأتوجه به إلى حضرتك..عن الأسباب التى دفعتك لتقديم كتابيك(14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص)و(تجربة للتاريخ)..صحيح أن سيادتك قد أخبرتنى فى إحدى المكالمات التليفونية عن الأسباب..لكننى أرجو من سيادتك أن تذكرها لإخوانى وأصدقائى أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر وزائريه..
وأسأل الله أن يطيل لنا فى عمرك وأن يبارك لنا فى جهدك..وأن يحفظك من كل سوء..وشكرا لك من القلب..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تحية إعزاز وتقدير أقدمها إليك أيها البطل الذى نفخر به كثيرا 
محمد غانم
والتى شاءت أقدارنا أن تتماس حروفنا القلقة والحائرة ....مع حروفه المشعة نورا وبطولة 
ولحظات من عمره الغنىِ بكل ماهو أهل للفخر والفخار ...بأعمارنا المتعطشة لكلمة حق تقال.. ونبض أمل يُهدى لقلوبنا التعبة وعقولنا العاجزة عن تجاوز الأكاذيب والقصص الملفقة -وما أكثرها -فى تاريخنا الحديث ....!!
لن أقول أنه من الرائع أن تهتم وتخصنا نحن (منتدى أبناء مصر) بهذا السبق الذى أسعدنا أيما سعادة فقد تخطى الذى فعلته لنا هذا الوصف بكثير 
ولكن لأن الابطال من أمثالك يبقوا أبطالا لآخر لحظات العمر ولآخر نفس من أنفاسهم الزكية فقد كنت بطلا إهتممت بأن تصل تفاصيل بطولاتك لأجيال ظلمت كثيرا- وانا منها للاسف- ولم تعرف الكثير عن تاريخ بلدها العظيم ...نعم هناك أمل ...بِك هناك أمل... وبالعشرات مثلك والذى مجرد وجودهم بيننا صورة حية تتنفس حباً وإخلاصا لهذا الوطن تولد آمال وآمال ...وسنعاود مؤكد من جديد الحلم وسنعمل على تحقيقه برغم المصاعب وبرغم كل المتربصين بأيامنا يا سيدى ...
سيدى ووالدى -ان سمحت لى- لن أجهدك بأسئلتى فقد نالك الكثير منها من اخوانى هنا ولن أفعل أكثر من أن أنتتظر معهم إجاباتك لأستزيد متعة ومعرفة... والأهم أملاً وسعادة  

أحمد ناصر 
أيها الأخ الصديق والصديق الأخ الذى أنعم الله علىِ به هنا فى أبناء مصر.... كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير لن تفيك حقك أبدا على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى بذلته لإخراج هذا الموضوع وبالإتصال ببطلنا العظيم قبلا والحصول على موافقته الكريمة ليكون بيننا اليوم ...أشكرك وعذرا إن كانت لا تكفى ولكنك تعلم مدى تقديرى لك ولشخصك عموما ولعملك فى هذا الموضوع تحديدا ...،،
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أشكر جميع إخوانى الذين شاركوا فى الموضوع وأثروه
وأشكر كل الذين قرأوا الموضوع
مشاركتى التالية إن شاء الله ستتضمن الجزء الأول من الإجابة التى تفضل البطل محمد غانم بإعطائى إياها بالأمس
وكلما أمدنى بإجابات فسأقوم بطرحها إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*محمد غانم
عاشق لمصر*

تحياتى وتقديرى لمنتدى أبناء مصر.
لقد إطلعت بإعجاب على برنامج اللواء محمد غانم (86 سنة)أحد ضباط المخابرات المصرية الذى أعده بإقتدار لمنتدى أبناء مصر الزميل المهندس أحمد ناصر _سامحه الله_وشكرا له على ما أسبغ علىّ فيه من بطولات ومكارم أخلاق تركت أثرها على باقى أعضاء المنتدى.
وحتى لا أدخل حاشا لله دائرة الغرور أستشهد بأدبيات نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقول: :اللهم إجعلنى كما يقولون واغفر لى مالا يعلمون"
كما وعدكم الزميل المهندس أحمد ناصر أن يحصل منى على إجابة لأسئلتكم وإستجابة لسؤال العديد منكم
فيما يلى الرد على بعض تساؤلاتكم مع رجائى أن يوضع فى الإعتبار التحفظات التالية:

1- ما سيرد فى الرد هو رأى شخصى لى وقد أخطىء وقد أصيب وقد يتعارض رأيى مع بعض ما يتوقعه البعض منكم ويجب أن يقبل ذلك .ففى رأيى أنه لا يوجد فى العالم ما هو 100% صح أو 100% خطأ

2- كما عودت نفسى الإلتزام الصارم بالمصداقية فمن حقى أن أخفى بعض الأحداث بدلا من أن أضعها فى صوة تتعارض مع شفافيتى

3- ليكن مفهوما أنى لست مؤرخا ولا محللا سياسيا أو صاحب رسالة إجتماعية.إنما أنا فقط راوى صادق وشاهد عيان لأحداث كنت أنا شخصيا محورها أو أضعف الإيمان قريبا من صاحب القرار ومتفهم لمجرى الأحداث من حولى فى زمانى

4- سأحاول مجتهدا الرد على كل الأسئلة ولكن يغفر لى أن أجمع فى ردى بين المشتركين الذين تتشابه أسئلتهم ويغفر لى أيضا ألا أذكر بعض الأسماء وبعض الأسئلة

5- قبل الرد على أسئلتكم أرجو أن تسامحونى التأخير فى الرد وأدعى أن السبب أنى إستلمت ردودكم وأسئلتكم على دفعتين كما أخطرنى الزميل المهندس أحمد ناصروبمجرد إستلام الدفعة الثانية أعددت الرد وأملى أن ينال قبولكم ويحقق التعرف بأمانة على ما أردتم التعرف عليه
وإذ أشكر لكم كل الشكر ما أسبغتموه علىّ كلكم من مديح وتقدير فيما يلى إجاباتى:

*أولا: السؤال عن ما تتعرض له مصر وما تعانيه حاليا ومقارنة ذلك بمرحلتى الخمسينيات والستينيات*
*قلم رصاص-الصعيدى-عاطف هلال-عصام كابو-نوران-ابن البلد-الصقر النبيل*

سبق القول أنى لست محللا سياسيا أو إجتماعيا
كما أنى من فترة ليست قصيرة أبعدت نفسى عن السياسة وأجوائها 
فأنا من المؤمنين أن لكل فترة شخصياتها 
مقتنعا وسعيدا بأنى فى مرحلتى الزمنية قمت بواجبى تماما وفى يقينى أنى فى هذه الفترة أرضيت ربى ووطنى ونفسى 
وبصفة عامة كمواطن عادى من 80 مليون مواطن أستشعر مصاعب المرحلة الحالية التى زاد فيها كثيرا من الفساد والغلاء والإتجاه العام للعنف والتمرد على القوانين,كل القوانين وعلى كل المستويات
ولكننى بحيادية لا أنكر أنه من يوم الخليقة وفى كل المراحل والأزمنة كان هناك الشر وإن إختلفت سلبياته وتنوعت من مرحلة إلى مرحلة ومن زمن إلى زمن
ولا يجب أن ننسى الأمثلة التالية الدالة على ذلك.

-خلق الله أدم ثم خلق حواء وأنجبا قابيل وهابيل  ومن مبدأ الشر الموجود فى كل مكان وزمان قتل قابيل هابيل

-فى عصر النبى نوح سلام الله عليه تمرد إبنه وعصى أوامره وهو نبى وأب.

-فى عصر النبى عيسى عليه السلام وشى به للسلطة الرومانية أقرب الأقربين إليه فقبضوا على المسيح وعذبوه وهو نبى وصاحب رسالة المحبة بين الناس

-فى صدر عصر النبوة بما فيها من يقين وإيمان وفى مرحلة الخلفاء الراشدين الأربعة قتل الشر ثلاثة من أربعة خلفاء, من بدأ الخليقة وفى كل زمان ومكان كان هنك شر

وللأسف زاد الطين بلة ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام بجميع أنواعها فى مصر من التركيز على السلبيات فيما قد يفسر بجلد الذات أو الساديسم أكثر مما هو دعوة للإصلاح.

كثيرا ما تحدثت مع بعض مقدمات ومقدمى برامج talk show وعدد من الصحفيين المشهورين بقسوة التركيز على الفساد والإنحراف فى مصر وسألتهم:ل*كم سنوات عديدة تركزون وبعنف وإخراج مشوق للمتفرجين والقراء عن الفساد والرشاوى وتحدى القوانين فهل نجحتم فى منع الفساد ومنع الرشاوى؟*

وكانت إجاباتهم أن رسالتهم الإعلامية ومسئوليتهم أمام الرأى العام هو تعرية المجتمع وإظهار سلبياته .

*وجادلتهم مرة أخرى:حتى لو ترتب على ذلك ما وصلنا إليه من تنكر شبابنا لمصر؟ورفضهم الولاء للبلد التى أنجبتهم وعانت الكثير من التضحيات المالية فى سبيلهم؟وأصبح حلم كل شاب أن يكلف أهله آلاف الجنيهات وقد يكونوا فى أشد الحاجة إليها ليجد لنفسه مكانا فى أحد المراكب العتيقة الغير صالحة للخدمة لتغرق بهم على سواحل إيطاليا واليونان؟*

كان ردهم صادما :أنهم وسائل إعلام فقط وليسوا مسئولين عن الحل أو النتيجة .

*فعاودت مجادلتهم أن أضعف الإيمان أن تتساوا فى برامجكم وصحفكم "مثل الخير مثل الشر وعلى نفس المستوى"*

ومرة أخرى صدمنى ردهم فى أن الإعلام الناجح والجاذب للإعلانات هو الإعلان المثير مستشهدين بمقولة الصحفى الكبير مصطفى أمين"الخبر المثير قولك أن رجلا عض كلب وإن أتيتنى بخبر أن الكلب عض رجلا لن أنشره لك"

هذا على المستوى المحلى وللمستوى العالمى وجه آخر هام جدا.
ليكن مفهوما أن الفساد والرشوة والسلبيات ليست قصرا على مصر فقط ولكن يتساوى مع مصر إنتشارها فى العالم كله وبصفة خاصة فى الدول النامية وأقل إنتشارا فى الدول المتقدمة وقد يكون السبب فى ذلك أن الدول المتقدمة أكثر صرامة فى محاسبة المخطىء وغالبا لا خواطر ولا مجاملات فى محاسبة الكبير والصغير.
وفى رأيى الشخصى أن هذا رد فعل طبيعى للدعوة الحديثة إلى العولمة بقيادة أمريكا ومؤازرة العالم الغربى لتحطيم الولاء والخلقيات والمعنويات لدى العالم الثانى ليسهل على أمريكا والدول الغنية التحكم المطلق فى الدول وقيادتها.
المهم...ومع ذلك...ورغم ذلك فلا زلت على قناعة تامة بأن مصر بخير وستظل بخير وأن بها من الأخيار مالا يقل عن الأشرار.
وأدعو بتمسكنا بالقول المشهور لأحد زعمائنا الأخيار مصطفى كامل"لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس"
فالأيام دول كما يقولون ويعنى بذلك أنها موجات وراء موجات يتعرض لها العالم
وأنا متفائل أنه لن يمر وقت طويل حتى يثور العالم على العولمة ونستعيد روحياتنا وإيجابياتنا.
صبرا جميللا حتى يظهر من بيننا من يلزم الجميع بإحترام القانون بصرامة شديدة على الجميع بلا إستثناء ويعيد النظر فى فلسفة الإعلام ويعشق مصر ويقنع بتصرفاته وقدوته الشعب المصرى بالولاء المطلق لمصر وخدمة مصر...وإن غدا لناظره قريب...تفاءلوا ولا تشائموا إن الله يحب المتفائلين.

...يتبع...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ثانيا:الرد على معارضة ثورة يوليو dawdaw

بداية أشكر كل الشكر ما تفضلت به علي من مديح أرجو أن أكون أهلا له ويسعدنى أن أرى فى التعليقات رأى مخالف وعلىّ أن أقنعه أو يقنعنى بالجدل النظيف البعيد عن التعصب والتشنج والخروج على آداب الحوار 
فإن لم يقتنع أحدنا فلنبقى رفقاء وطن واحد أصدقاء وأحباء لكل منا رأيه المقتنع به.
*كما أرجو ألا يغيب عن البال أنى لست فقط من أبناء الثورة إلا أنى عن يقين مقتنع بها وبإيجابياتها وأدرك سلبياتها
ولها سلبيات كثيرة لا شك فى ذلك ولعل أكبر سلبياتها هزيمة 1967
ولكنى بفكر غير متعصب لو وضعت الإيجابيات فى كفة والسلبيات فى كفة,خصوصا بعد الإجراءات الصارمة الناجحة التى تمت بعد الهزيمة فى القوات المسلحة والأجهزة المكلفة بخدمة الحرب والتى فى رأيى هى السبب الرئيسى والأساسى لمعجزة إنتصار 1973.
بعد هذه المقارنة المؤيدة بالكثير مما أعرفه خلال مرحلة الخمسينيات والستسنيات رأيت كفة الإيجابيات أكثر ترجيحا وبفارق كبير.

السؤال1:هل ثورة يوليو ثورة أم إنقلاب؟
الجواب: من اليقين أنها بدأت بإنقلاب عسكرى
ومن حسن الحظ ولأن الشعب كان قد وصل فى سخطه على الوضع السائد فى ذلك الوقت هو الذى حول هذا الإنقلاب إلى ثورة 
فالضباط عملوا إنقلاب عسكرى والشعب حول الإنقلاب إلى ثورة.
لا أعلم عمر المعارضة dawdawوالأغلب أنها أصغر سنا عن أن تشاهد كيف إستقبل الشعب ثورة 23 يوليو.
ففى عهد الرئيس السادات كان هناك حجر على إذاعة كل ما يخص ثورة يوليو وإن تم الإفراج شيئا ما وبحدود فى أيام حكم الرئيس حسنى مبارك.
ولو قدر لك أن ترين كيف إستقبل الشعب ثورة يوليو لتأكدت تماما أنها ثورة شعب وليس إنقلاب عسكرى.
ولعلمك ومهما كانت نتيجة القرارات الثورية التى أصدرتها ثورة 23 يوليو 
ألا ترين معى أن ما يلى عبر عن ثورة حقيقية:
*هل قوانين الإصلاح الزراعى ليست ثورة ؟وهل نقل فلاحين مصر من تحت الأرض إلى فوق الأرض ليست ثورة تحققت لأكثر من 70% من تعداد مصر؟
*هل إلغاء الملكية ليس بثورة؟
*هل تأميم قناة السويس ليس بثورة؟
*هل توقيع صفقة السلاح مع روسيا ليس بثورة؟
*هل إنشاء السد العالى والتغلب على كل الصعاب الدولية والمالية التى تعرضت لها مصر ليس بثورة؟
أو إن إعتبرت هذا مجرد صراع تنموى من مسئولية الدولة ألا ترين أن النجاح فى إلتفاف مصر جميعها نحو هدف واحد هو فى حد ذاته ثورة؟
بربك عددى لى كم هدف قومى إلتفت مصر حوله خلال حياتك كلها كما إلتف شعب مصر بأكمله حول هدف السد العالى؟
*هل النهضة الصناعية التى تبنتها الثورة بالخطة الخمسية الأولى ثم الثانية ثم الثالثة ليست بثورة تقلب مصر من بلد زراعى قوامه الأساسى القطن ومنتجاته إلى بلد زراعى صناعى؟
ولا أريد أن أطيل حرصا على حجم البرنامج وكلها شواهد أنها ثورات متتالية إذا فهمنا الثورة أنها ليست مجرد مظاهرات وشعارات إنما قلب للأوضاع من حال إلى حال 
وسواء كانت إنقلاب أم ثورة فالعبرة بما ترتب عليها سواء ثورة أو إنقلاب.

...يتبع...

----------


## حسن البابلي

> إتفق محمد غانم مع إدارة المخابرات ألا يعود للقناة قبل إسبوعين على الأقل..قضاهم غانم فى معسكر التدريب الراقى للفدائيين فى إنشاص.وطلب أن يقضى تلك الفترة معه زميله فى الملاعب ضابط الشرطة اليوزباشى شاكر عبدالحى..ورغم قسوة التدريب وخشونة الحياة داخل المعسكر إلا أن غانم إستشعر كل الرضا والراحة..وذات صباح زار جمال عبد الناصر المعسكر وأثناء تناوله الفطور عرف بقصة غانم فإستدعاه للإفطار معهم..وفتح معه حوار عن الموقف داخل القناة وعن إستعدادتنا لكل الإحتمالات..أخبره غانم بتقييمه للموقف..وسأله عبدالناصر عن تقييمه لمعسكر إنشاص وتدريباته فأجابه بصدق..سعد عبدالناصر بغانم كل السعادة وختم تفقده للمعسكر بإجتماعه مع الفدائيين ..وبث فيهم الحماس والتشجيع..وعاد غانم للقناة مرة أخرى وهو متأكد من أنه قد أصبح مطلوبا من المخابرات البريطانية..وتنكر كعطشجى للسكة الحديد تحت إسم رمزى أرمانيوس إبن أخت معاون سكة حديد فايد المسيحى..وكان رجل وطنيا بحق..خبأ غانم بعض المتفجرات بتعليقها فى دناجل القطار فلم ينتبه لها جنود الحراسة الإنجليز..والتى إستخدمها فى تفجير مخازن الذخيرة البريطانية فى أبو سلطان..وتنكر غانم مرة أخرى فى شخصية ثرى إبن ذوات غاوى صيد سمك..وكان دائم التنقل والتنكر وشديد الحرص ..وضرب الكثيرون من المصريين أمثلة رائعة فى الوطنية حيث كانوا يخبئونه عندهم رغم أن ذلك يعرض حياتهم للخطر..وإتفق غانم مع مستر جيز الذى يعمل فى المطبعة السرية للإنجليز على أن يحصل على نسخة من مطبوعاتهم وخططهم المكتوب عليها سرى للغاية..فحصلت المخابرات المصرية على كنز من المعلومات.


من بلاد وادي النهرين
الى بلادي مصر ( هبة النيل)
ارجو اعلامي عن العمليات التي قام بها الفدائي البطل عن تاريخي المشرف - وهل له كتاب خاص عن عملياته البطولية - وفي كتب الاستاذ هيكل اشارات عنه ( الاانها لاتشفي) لاني بحاجة لاعرف المزيد عنه - خلال عمله مع الرئيس الراحل الشهيد جمال عبدالناصر
رمز العزة والكرامة العربية و( مصر التي في خاطري) حبها متوارث في العائلة قبل ان ترى عيني النور
تحياتي الى كل اهلنا في مصر ارض الكنانة 
اخوكم حسن البابلي
من حي الاعظمية في بغداد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من بلاد وادي النهرين
> الى بلادي مصر ( هبة النيل)
> ارجو اعلامي عن العمليات التي قام بها الفدائي البطل عن تاريخي المشرف - وهل له كتاب خاص عن عملياته البطولية - وفي كتب الاستاذ هيكل اشارات عنه ( الاانها لاتشفي) لاني بحاجة لاعرف المزيد عنه - خلال عمله مع الرئيس الراحل الشهيد جمال عبدالناصر
> رمز العزة والكرامة العربية و( مصر التي في خاطري) حبها متوارث في العائلة قبل ان ترى عيني النور
> تحياتي الى كل اهلنا في مصر ارض الكنانة 
> اخوكم حسن البابلي
> من حي الاعظمية في بغداد


أهلا وسهلا بأخى حسن البابلى وبكل أهل العراق الكرام
الكتابان الذان تناولا سيرة البطولة لمحمد غانم هما
(14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص) و(تجربة للتاريخ)
يمكنك قراءة هذا الموضوع وعمشاهد الفيديو المرفق به
وعمل بحث عن طريق جوجل عن إسم :محمد غانم..شركة النصر للتصدير والإستيراد
لتتعرف على جزء من تاريخ محمد غانم
ولك كل الشكر والتحية
مع أطيب تمنايتنا للعراق الشقيق أن يتعافى من محنته وأن يعود للعراق وجهه الباسم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السؤال 2 : هل كان الفساد فى عهد الملك فاروق كما أخبرونا بهذه الدرجة أم أن الحال كان أفضل بكثير؟

*الجواب:* سبق أن أشرت أن الفساد والشر موجود فى الدنيا منذ بدء الخليقة
وبالتالى فقد كان موجود فى فى عهد الملك فاروق
وفى عهد الرئيس عبد الناصر
وفى عصر الرئيس السادات
وفى عهد الرئيس مبارك
وفى عهد من سيحكم مصر بعد الرئيس مبارك
ولكنه بلا شك بدرجات متفاوتة
وغالبا يحكم هذه الدرجات المتفاوتة عوامل داخلية وعوامل خارجية

السؤال 3 :المشاركة فى الحكم بين العسكريين والحقوقيين

*الجواب*
ليس الموضوع مشاركة إنما هو أمر تفرضه دائما ظروف الثورات
الثورة كانت عسكرية ولا علاقة لها بالمدنين حقوقيين وغير حقوقيين
فعلى أى أساس نتصور أن تختار الثورة مدنيين للمشاركة معهم ؟
هل بالواسطة أم بالترجى أم بالرجوع إلى عبده مشتاق؟(فكرة كاريكاتيرية إبتكرها رسامى الكاريكاتير عن من يجهز نفسه للوزارة فى كل تعديل وزارى)
ولا تنسى يا سيدتى أنها ثورة قدم بعض الشباب أرواحهم وأفكارهم وأحلامهم فى الإصلاح فى مهب الريح
فكيف يثقون إلا بمن عاشروهم فى المعسكرات وفى الحروب سنوات ويمكن تصور قدرات وإمكانيات وخلفيات كل واحد منهم
ولعل خير الأمثلة على ذلك إعتماد الثورة فى مراحلها الأولى على رئيس الوزراء السابق على ماهر الذى إتضح أنه معارض شديد للإصلاح الزراعى 
فكيف يشاركهم وقد كان الإصلاح الزراعى وحماية حق الفلاحين هو المبدأ السياسى الوحيد فى فكر رجال الثورة من قبل الثورة وبعد الثورة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السؤال 4 : هل أخطأ عبدالناصر حين رفض إنضمام مصر لدول الكومنولث خاصة أن هذه الدول قد إنتفعت كثيرا من المحتل السابق؟

*الجواب:* لا لم يخطىء والناس للأسف يحكمون دون أن يحاطوا علما بالظروف التى تفرض نفسها على أى صاحب قرار .
للعلم عبد الناصر لم يكن أبدا يميل للجبهة الشيوعية بزعامة روسيا ولم يخفى تخوفه من إنتشار الفكر الشيوعى فى مصر
ولعل أكبر دليل على ذلك كثرة إعتقالاته للخلايا الشيوعية فى عهده حتى فى مرحلة الوفاق الكبير مع روسيا رغم ضغطهم عليه.
هذا ولم يبدأ الحرب أبدا مع المعسكر الغربى بإستثناء محاربته للوجود العسكرىالبريطانى فى مصر والذى تطور بحكم الظروف الدولية وإشتراكه فى مجموعة الحياد الإيجابى إلى محاربة الإستعمار بجميع أشكاله وأيا كان المستعمر على مستوى العالم.
ولكن ماذا تنتظرى من زعيم يبنى مستقبله السياسى على حتمية التكتل العربى ويبلغه أن إسرائيل هاجمت ليلا قرية ديرسنيد فى الضفة الغربية وذبحوا بالسلاح الأبيض عشرات من النائمين والنائمات فى بيوتهم ثم يطلب من بريطانيا توريد السلاح والذخيرة المتفق عليها من الحكومات المصرية السابقة للثورة ويرفض الإنجليز التسليم بكل بجاحة ردا على محاربة عبدالناصر للوجود الإستعمارى الإنجليزى لمصر
وبعد ذلك فى أنحاء كثيرة من العالم خصوصا إذا وضعنا فى الإعتبار أنه قبل الثورة كان كل تسليح الجيش المصرى من الإنتاج الإنجليزى وأن تعاقدات توريد السلاح وقطع غيارها والذخيرة الخاصة مدفوع ثمنها للحكومة الريطانية
وتجاوبت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع بريطانيا فى منع تزويد مصر بالسلاح.
ولم يكن أمامه إلا أن يدور بفكره 180 درجة ويتعاقد مع روسيا على صفقة سلاح روسى يتسلمها من تشيكوسلوفاكيا وهو الأمر الذى أثار المعسكر الغربى عليه إثارة شديدة قررت أمريكا على أساسه إلغاء كل برامج المعونة الأمريكية السابق الإتفاق عليها مع مصر
تم تضامن المعسكر الغربى كله ضد مصر وأعلنوا الحصار الإقتصادى على مصر الذى أتعب مصر وأتعب عبدالناصر كل التعب
وبعد هذه الخبطة الثورية الكبيرة من عبدالناصر للمعسكر الغربى أعلن تأميم قناة السويس وكان رد الفعل العنيف عالميا غربيا مما أدى إلى الحرب الثلاثية ضد مصر وللأسف تضامنت أمريكا مع أوروبا الغربية فى حربها الإقتصادية ضد مصر وأعلن وزير خارجية أمريكا إنسحاب أمريكا من المساهمة فى تمويل مشروع السد العالى بطريقة مهينة ومجرحة وتبعه فى ذلك البنك الدولى ربيب أمريكا بعد أن كانا من أهم المؤيدين لهذا المشروع.
وإصطادت روسيا الفرصة وأعلنت إستعدادها لتمويل بناء السد العالى وقبلت مصر هذا التمويل وتطور هذا إلى موافقة روسيا على تمويل وتوريد مصانع الخطة الخمسية الأولى والخطة الخمسية الثانية ثم الثالثة فى مقابل السداد بتصدير بضائع مصرية إلى روسيا بجانب توريدها للسلاح الروسى وإن قال البعض أنه أقل تكنولوجيا من السلاح الأمريكى إلا أنه على أى حال هو المستوى الثانى مباشرة بعد التسليح الأمريكى.
فهل ترين بعد ذلك أى مجال للتعاون مع المعسكر الغربى فى الكومنويلث وغيره؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ثالثا: السؤال عن الرأى فى إتفاقية كامب ديفيد

*ناريمان-الصعيدى-dawdaw*

فى بدايا ثورة يوليو وأنا على علاقة مريحة مع كل أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة
لا أدعى إنه كانت تربطنى بهم صداقة مباشرة ولكن كان يجمعنا تقدير متبادل والمشاركة بعمق فى حب مصر
حتى أن أكثرهم حضر حفل قرانى عام 1956
ومن بين أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة كان الرئيس أنور السادات
مات الرئيس الزعيم جمال عبدالناصر
وتولى الحكم بعده الرئيس أنور السادات وأنا ما زلت على علاقة مريحة معه
ولكن بدأت هذه العلاقة تتأثر سلبا بإجراءاته بدهاء شديد فى محاولة طمس شعبية الزعيم عبدالناصر فى مصر والعالم العربى
بداية من منع كل وسائل الإعلام عن ذكر شيء عن عبدالناصر وإنجازاته وشعبيته
وبصفة خاصة مناظر حفاوة شعب مصر الجارفة له فى المناسبات المختلفة
وتشجيع كل ما يشاع وينشر عن حكم الإرهاب وضخامة عدد المعتقلين وتعذيبهم ووشاية الإبن بأبيه والصديق لصديقه وما شابه فى عهد عبدالناصر
ولعلنا لم ننسى فيلم الكرنك وكثرة الإدعاء فى خطبه عن زائر الفجر 
ثم تمثيلية هدمه جزء من سجن طرة ومشاركته فى حرق شرائط تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية
ومن التجاهل المرير لدور عبدالناصر ورجال عبدالناصر فى إعادة صحوة الجيش المصرى وأولهم الفريق فوزى الذين حولوا هزيمة 67_ولا أنكر مسئوليتهم عنها_بجهد شديد شديد جدا إلى جيش تفاخر به أنور السادات نفسه يوم أحرزوا النصر المعجزة على إسرائيل بتخطيهم قناة السويس وحائط الرمال المهول وتخطيهم خط بارليف ودكهم بالطيران والمدفعية والصواريخ كل معاقل إسرائيل خلال نصف يوم حتى إستنجدت جولدا مائير باكية بأمريكا
وإنهار موشى ديان المعروف بغطرسته وإدعائه أن جيش إسرائيل لا يهزم.
مجددا ما إشتهرت به مصر منذ حكم الفراعنة من آلاف السنين بأن أول ما يفعله الحاكم الجديد أن يمسح عن المسلات والمعابد كل أخبار وإنجازات الحاكم السابق.
وفى نفس الوقت وبدهاء شديد يدعى ولائه لعبد الناصر بداية من إنحنائه المشهور أمام تمثال الزعيم عبد الناصر فى مجلس الشعب يوم حلفه اليمين رئيسا جديدا لجمهورية مصر.
ومن تكرار ذكر إسم عبد الناصر فى خطبه فى المناسبات المختلفة مقرونة بجملة"الله يرحمه"
ولا تدرى من دهائه إن كان يقصد له الرحمة فعلا أم أنه يقصد تذكير الناس بأنه مات وإنتهى ولا مجال للحديث عنه.
ومع هذا الشعور الشخصى إلا أنى إنصافا للواقع ومن منطلق محبتى لمصر لا أملك إلا الإشادة به لتوقيعه إتفاقية كامب ديفيد.
واضح أن الكثيرين يخالفونى هذا الرأى ومعهم الحرية فى ذلك.
ولكن من وجهة نظرى أيضا للحقيقة المجردة وحبا فى مصر الذى ينسينى أى مشاعر شخصية أشهد أن الرئيس أنور السادات إستخدم دهائه فى أن يصل إلى أكثر ما يمكن الوصول إليه بهذه الإتفاقية.
لا تنسوا أنى ضابط حاربت إسرائيل ولى تاريخ مشرف فى هذا المجال وسقط فى أحضانى الكثير من الشهداء الضباط أصدقائى الأحباء ومن الجنود وصف الضباط من رجالتى المحبين الأوفياء ولا أنسى أنا قناعتى بأن ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة.
ومع هذا فمن عاش هذا الوقت وعاصر التكتلات الدولية ومن يعلم علاقة إسرائيل بأمريكا ومن يقدر تراجع روسيا عن قوة مناصرتها للدول المعادية لأمريكا ومنها مصرخصوصا بعد إنهيار المعسكر الشرقى وإنتهاء الحرب الباردة بين الكتلتين الكبار مما ترتب عليه عدم إمكان مصر الإعتماد على أى إمداد وتعويض الجيش المصرى بالمعدات العسكرية المهيأة تكنولوجيا للحرب الحديثة.
لا تنسى أن الحرب اليوم ليست مبارزة بالسيوف وإنما هى صراع أدوات حرب عالية التكنولوجية لا ينتجها إلا كبار الكبار فقط 
فلو فقدت مصر إمكان إمدادها بالمعدات الحربية عالية التكنولوجيا من هؤلاء الكبار سوف نعيد مأساة هزيمة 1967 لأننا دخلنا الحرب غير مستعدين على عكس إنتصارنا المبهر 1973 لأننا بكل قدرة ومقدرة أعددنا جيشا قويا بمعنوياته قويا بمعداته قويا بتدريباته.
لو وضعنا هذا فى الإعتبار فى ذلك الوقت لا نملك إلا الإشادة بما فعل أنور السادات لمصر وكان من الممكن أن يعمل ما يحقق خطوات إيجابية كثيرة للأمام لفلسطين والعالم العربى الذين للأسف تمسكوا بالشعارات ولم يشاركوا فى مشروع كامب ديفيد كما أتاح لهم الرئيس السادات الفرصة.
ولنرى الآن الموقف بعد حوالى ربع قرن
مصر إستعادت كل شبر من أرضها بلا سفك دماء جديدة وتعرض لهزات وهزائم قد تكون أقصى من هزيمة 67 طالما أن الظروف لن تكون مواتية للمجازة الخطيرة وفى نفس الوقت ما زالت فلسطين تحارب بالشعارات حتى إمتلأت فلسطين بالمستوطنات وأصبحت أمرا واقعا يعزز بشدة مركز إسرائيل فى منطقتنا 
ومازالت الجولان محتلة ومازالت بعض الأراضى اللبنانية محتلة.
بدهاء أنور السادات إنزوى بن جوريون الأب الروحى لدولة إسرائيل فى مزرعة بالنقب حتى توفى مكتئبا نادما على توقيعه إتفاقية كامب ديفيد
وإختفت من الحياة السياسية إلى الأبد جولدا مائير المتعصبة الأولى للصهيونية
وغاب عن الأنظار والأسماع موشى ديان المتبجح بأن جيش إسرائيل هو الجيش الذى لا يقهر

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

              كنت أرغب فى تأجيل هذه المشاركة حتى تُستكمل كل الردود على الأسئلة , لكنى لم أتمكن من فرط سعادتى و شعورى بالفخر لما منحنا السيد الفاضل اللواء "محمد غانم" من وقته و حكمته , و لم يبخل بالإجابة الشافية الوافية ..

         سيدى الفاضل اللواء "محمد غانم" 
             لقد شرفت بإجابات حضرتك على أسئلتى , و التى بثت فى نفسى السكينة و التفاؤل من جديد ..
         سيدى الفاضل .. أنا لست معارضة لثورة يوليو , فقط أردت الدقة اللغوية , ربما كان لدى بعض السخط مثل الكثيرين من أبناء جيلى ممن لم يعاصروا أحداثًا بعينها .. فهناك مقولة بأن مساوئ أى نظام تتضح بعد 50 عامًا من انقضائه , لذلك كان الاعتقاد من البعض بأن لولا ثورة يوليو ما كانت هذه الأنظمة العجيبة و ما كان كل هذا الفساد , لكن من الواضح أنه لم يكن الجميع محلًا للثقة المرجوة ..
  و للحكم على أية مرحلة مرت , يجب علينا استرجاع ملابسات تلك المرحلة حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفادة و الإنصاف فى حكمنا على الأمور ..
   فمثلًا بمجرد النظر لمواطنى بعض الدول مثل باكستان و الهند , و الذين من حقهم السفر و تلقى العلم فى بريطانيا بسهولة و بتكلفة زهيدة لمجرد أنهم ضمن ما يسمى بدول الكومنولث .. و قد لمست بنفسى مدى التغير و التطور الكبير فى المستوى العلمى و العملى الذى طرأ على بعض زملائى من الأطباء الذين تمكنوا من السفر للتدريب و العمل فى بريطانيا لمدة ستة أشهر فقط , فكيف سيكون الحال إذا تمكنوا هم و غيرهم من الاستزادة من هذا العلم .. كان هذا سبب تساؤلى ..
   و كم أراحنى رأى سيادتكم حول اتفاقية كامب دافيد ..

  سيدى الفاضل الجليل ..
     لا أجد من كلمات الشكر و المديح ما يوفيك حقك ..
     بارك الله فيك و لك , و متعك بالصحة و العافية ..
     و دمت بكل خير و دام عطاؤك طيبًا وافيًا ..



       أخى الفاضل الكريم  "أحمد ناصر"
            لك كل الشكر و الامتنان أن أتحت لنا مثل هذه الفرصة الفريدة للتواصل مع رمز من رموز أبناء مصر البررة ..
  و كم أغبطك على معرفتك إياه , و التمكن من مقابلته و الحديث معه ..
  بارك الله فيك و لك و كتب لك السعادة فى الدارين ..
  مازلت مستمرة فى دعائى لك منذ أن نشرت الردود ..

----------


## حسن البابلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية من موصولة من بلاد النهرين الى العزيزة مصر العروبة هبة النيل
وجدت رسالة من منتداكم الرائع بصدد موضوع البطل محمد غانم- احد رموز ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 الشاخصين في ذاكرة التاريخ - وهو نموذج بار للامة العربية -والذي استلهم الشجاعة والبطولة من فكر الرئيس الراحل الشهيد جمال عبدالناصر ( رمز العزة والكرامة العربية ) فبقدر حبي لمصر ارض الكنانة 
ولرمزها التاريخ ( ناصر العرب) وجدت احد الاشقاء ( لايزال في قلبه شك) بخصوص الثورة المجيدة وانجازاتها الخالدة( يكفي ان نحكم عليها من خلال العدوان الثلاثي على مصر9 والذي كان عدوان صارخ على الامة العربية - من خلال التعاطف الجماهيري لها - من المحيط الهادر حتى الخليج الثائر- كان هذا
هو شعار تلك المرحلة - والتي فجر طاقاتها ( الزعيم الخالد) ونحن في العراق الجريح- قرأنا عنه الكثير - وقتل الكثير من اجله - بعد ثورة الشواف عام 1959 - وما تعرض له المرحوم عمي من اضطهاد وتنكيل على ايدي الشيوعيين ( الذئاب المتوحشة) بسبب وجود صورة وتحت وسادة عمي - ولولا عناية
الباري سبحانه وتعالى الذي انقذه من بين انابيهم القذرة والنتنة - فنحن والحمد لله عرفنا الكثير من خلال معايشة الاهل له - وما بحوزتنا من مصادر تاريخية عربية
وغربية عنه - والتي كلها تشيد بدوره الوطني والقومي ( ولايزال احد شوارع يسمى بأسمه) وقد حكومة الاحتلال الغاءه - الاان غظب الجماهير احال دون ذلك - وكذلك في متن الرسالة - يعتب احد الاخوان - اسباب الفشل والتردي العالمل الحاصل في مصر -ويقارن على ماهو عليه ! ومايحصل عليه الطلاب من
امتيازات في مجموعة الدول الكمنولف ( فقد كانت مصر ايام ناصر ) منارة للعلم وارسلت الحكومة المصرية الكثير من الطلاب الى اوربا وامريكا والاتحاد السوفتي - للاستزادة بالعلم - واصبح الدور الفاعل في حركة النهضة الصناعية وبمجالات اخرى ( العلوم التطبيقية والانانسية) بالاضافة الى استقدام مصر للعلماء العلماء - لتطوير الصناعة المصرية ( امثلة لاحصر لها) في هذه السطور الفقيرة ( عن سابقا ايام العز والمجد ومايحدث اليوم من تدهور وانتكاسة علمية
ليس على صعيد مصر فقط - بل شملت الامة باسرها) بعد الخضوع لسياسة الغرب الانبطاحية ( سياسة التعايس السلمي مع الكيان الصهيوني) الذي يزداد كل 
صلفا وعنادا وتماديا بالحق العربي- لان الرجل الذي كان الند الوحيد قد رحل عنا يوم 28/9/1970 ومنذ ذلك الحزين انتهى حلم المشروع القومي العربي - واصبحت الامة من بعده نهبا للطامعين والغزاة ( والتاريخ يعيد نفسه) بثوب امريكي 0000000000000000000 
وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## طلعت الحداد

الأستاذ الفاضل والأخ الكريم أحمد ناصر
لا أجد ما يمكن أن أرد به على هذا الموضوع وعلى هذا الجهد وهذه الروح 
لم أترك كلمة لم أقرأها فى موضوعك عن هذا البطل الشهم الأبى 

وأدعو الله أن يكتب لى التواصل معه ولو برد السلام ويكون لك الفضل والشكر الجزيل على تقديمك لهذا الرجل
القادم من الزمن الجميل ، زمن العزة والكرامة ، زمن المروءة والشهامة 

لقد أعدت لأسماعنا كلمات غالية حبيبة قد سقطت من قاموس هممنا وعزائمنا لتحرك من جديد لواعج النفس مهيضة الجناح لتجعلها وثابة متطلعة من جديد إلى أمل فى إستعادة الكرامة المهدرة بروح الفداء وحب الوطن

بلغ تحيتى وسلامى لهذا البطل العظيم 
ولك منى فائق الإحترام وعظيم التقدير وجزيل الشكر.

----------


## محمد ايهاب

انها حقا ملحمة وطنية 
وهذا ليس بغريب على شعبنا المصرى العظيم ما دامت القيادة وطنية مخلصة لهذا الوطن الغالى
ولكن مع اختفاء تلك القيادة وظهور ال................  فان حالنا اليوم اصبح لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب


لك الله يا مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بدهاء أنور السادات إنزوى بن جوريون الأب الروحى لدولة إسرائيل فى مزرعة بالنقب حتى توفى مكتئبا نادما على توقيعه إتفاقية كامب ديفيد
> وإختفت من الحياة السياسية إلى الأبد جولدا مائير المتعصبة الأولى للصهيونية
> وغاب عن الأنظار والأسماع موشى ديان المتبجح بأن جيش إسرائيل هو الجيش الذى لا يقهر


الإخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طلب منى عصر اليوم اللواء محمد غانم أن أقوم بعمل إستدراك لتصحيح خطأ ما حدث عند كتابة الرد
فقد كان يريد أن يقول بأن من إنزوى ومات مكتئبا فى مزرعة بالنقب ندما على توقيع إتفاقية كامب ديفيد هو ((مناحم بيجين ))رئيس وزراء إسرائيل فى ذلك الوقت والذى قام بالتوقيع على إتفاقية كامب ديفيد.. وليس ((بن جوريون))الأب الروحى لدولة إسرائيل
وطلب منى أن أتقدم بإسمه بإستدراك وإعتذار..
ورغم أننى أخبرته أنه يمكننى التصويب وإستبدال الإسم فى المشاركة الأصلية إلا أنه رفض ذلك وأصر على أن أقوم بالإستدراك فى مشاركة منفردة ..
ربما هو درس آخر فى الموضوعية غير مستغرب من شخص له مثل هذه الشخصية الفريدة..

وسنكتفى بهذا القدر من توجيه الأسئلة لسيادة اللواء محمد غانم..
والذى وعدنى بإرسال الدفعة الأخيرة من إجاباته غدا أو فى خلال أيام قليلة إن شاء الله..
حيث أنه قام بالإجابة بالفعل وأعطى الإجابات مكتوبة للسكرتارية حتى يتم نسخها على الآلة الكاتبة
ومن ثم يتم إرسالها لى مطبوعة..وسوف أنشرها فور وصولها لى إن شاء الله
فإلى لقاء قريب إن شاء الله

----------


## mohameddessouki

*اجمل شىء صورة عبد الناصر التى تظهر اعلى الصفحة الرئيسية ....  هيبة..... كرامة.... فخامة....اعتزاز.....ثقة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلنى الجزء الثانى والأخير من ردود البطل المصرى محمد غانم على الأسئلة التى وجهت له
وسوف أنقلها لكم تباعا بدءا من المشاركة التالية إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*محمد غانم 
عاشق لمصر*

الجزء الثانى من ردى على تساؤلاتكم
 مرة أخرى تحياتى وتقديرى لمنتدى أبناء مصر 

*إستدراك* 
قبل أن أجيب على الدفعة الثانية من أسئلتكم أستميحكم العفو عن خطأ تداركته بعد أن سلمت الجزء الأول من ردى على تساؤلاتكم للزميل المهندس أحمد ناصر واثقا من تقديركم لسنة الحياة مع المسنيين من أمثالى تجاوز 86 عاما فى الخلط بعض الأحيان بين الأسماء . 
	فى ردى على السؤال الخاص بإتفاقية كامب ديفيد أشرت إلى أن رئيس وزراء إسرائيل فى ذلك الوقت كان بن جوريون والحقيقة أنه كان مناحم بيجن صقر صقور إسرائيل الذى أؤكد مرة أخرى أنه بعد توقيعه على إتفاقية كامب ديفيد مع الرئيس أنور السادات لام نفسه كثيرا وإنزوى فى مزرعته بالنقب مكتئبا نادما حتى مات ضحية دهاء أنور السادات . 

يتبع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*رابعا : إتفاقية الجلاء عن مصر* 
	حسام عمر – د.م. جمال الشربينى 
*وخامسا: الجيش الإنجليزى لم يخرج بجهاد المصريين* 
	د.مهندس جمال الشربينى 
مرة أخرى يواجهنى المعارض القاسى الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى بتأكيده أن الجيش الإنجليزى لم يخرج من مصر بجهاد المصريين وإنما كان خروجه من مصر ضمن خطة جلائه عن مستعمراته . 
وبقدر ما آلمنى غاية الألم هذا الرأى وهذا الشعور بحكم كونى ممن كان لهم دورا مشهودا فى معركة إنهاء الإستعمار العسكرى لمصر . 
ولم أكن وحدى يا دكتور جمال بل سبقنى العشرات والمئات من شهداء مصر ضحايا المناهضة العسكرية البريطانية القاسية الغليظة على من يثور عليهم مطالبين بإستقلال مصر وجلاء المستعمر الغاشم بشعار عاصره من هم فى سنى " الإستقلال التام أو الموت الزؤام " 
أكاد أشعر أن الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى أصغر سنا من أن يكون شاهدا على ماكان يفعله بنا المستعمر البريطانى من الضرب بالرصاص على من يثور عليهم دفاعا عن شرفهم ووطنهم ومن الحق الذى إدعاه المستعمر لنفسه فى هتك عرض نسائنا وفتياتنا وحقهم التصرفات السياسية والاجتماعية للإستعمار البريطانى ضد مصالح مصر وحقها فى حياة مستقلة آمنه شريفة . 
لماذا يادكتور جمال يسيطر عليك جلد الذات والإقلال من نجاحات مصرية لدرجة تذكرتى فى كلمتك لمنتدى أبناء مصر بمن هى بريطانيا وبطولاتها فى شمال أفريقيا ضد ثعلب الصحراء روميل ؟ وبعد ذلك تدعى أن جاء من يوهم الشعب المصرى بأن البريطانيين تم جلائهم من مصر نتيجة بطولات وهمية لحفنة ضباط إنقلابيون عانت فى نظرك مصر من تهورهم وإندفاعهم الغير مبرر فى تأميم قناة السويس . 
لا يا أخ جمال ... ليس إلى هذا الحد تجادلنى .
لا يا أخ جمال... بطولات الشعب المصرى بأكمله ضد الوجود الإستعمارى الإنجليزى فى مصر منذ بداية الإحتلال فى الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر حتى منتصف القرن العشرين لم تكن بطولات وهمية بل كانت شرف لمصر وشعب مصر متتابع سقط فيه ضحايا وشهداء يؤكدون أن البطولة لم تكن أبدا وهمية وإنما كانت إستشهادا وتضحية حتى الموت إنتزاعا لحق مصر فى الإستقلال التام أو الموت الزؤام .
واضح تماما ياأخى الدكتور أن هناك فرق سن كبير بينى وبينك فلم تعايش الإستعمار كما عايشته أنا ولم تكتوى بنار الإستعمار كما اكتويت أنا به وإكتوى به جيلنا والأجيال قبلنا . 
فلتعلم يادكتور جمال وليعلم من لم يعايشوا الإستعمار البريطانى لمصر أن الكفاح ضد الاستعمار لم ينل شرفه فقط مجموعة من ضباط ثورة 23 يوليو المتهورون بل بدأ منذ بداية الإستعمار فى الربع الأخير من القرن الأسبق وإستمر متأججا حتى خروج آخر جندى مستعمر بريطانى من مصر فى 18 يونيو 1967 ... قبل أن ترضعنا أمهاتنا لبن الأم أرضعتنا إرادة الإستقلال وثقافة الإستقلال وفى صبانا كانت أغنيتنا المفضلة ياعزيز ... ياعزيز ... كبه تاخد الانجليز ولم تكن العتبة جزاز ... العتبه جزاز ولم تكن إحنا اللى دهنا الهوا بويه أو إحنا اللى خرمنا القرش أو السح الدح أمبو وفى شبابنا كانت هتافاتنا الإستقلال التام أو الموت الزؤام وفى رجولتنا كانت معاركنا المكشوفة مع عسكر الإنجليز وحلفائهم نخطفهم وننتقم منهم . 
لاياأخ الدكتور جمال لا أظن أحدا فى مصر وبصفة خاصة أعضاء منتدى مصر الواضح تأججهم بالوطنية والحب لمصر يقرون إشادتك بالجيش البريطانى فى حروبه فى شمال إفريقيا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية على حساب تضحيات مصرية واضحة بل ومشرفة فى محاولاتهم خلال ثلاثة أرباع قرن مناهضتهم العسكر البريطانيين المستعمرين لبلادنا مهما كان تغلبهم فيما بعد على روميل ثعلب الصحراء الألمانى . 
ومع إختلافى الشديد معك أشاركك تماما الإشادة بنجاح القائد البريطانى الفيلدمارشال مونتجمرى على الفيلدمارشال روميل ثلعب الصحراء الألمانى فى حرب الصحراء الغربية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ... كلاهما يستحقان الإشادة ببطولتهم وخدمتهم المميزة كلّ لبلده ولكن حرام عليك يادكتور جمال الشربينى أن تكون هذه الإشادة على حساب تجاهل والتقليل من بطولات مصرية فدائية لها كل التبجيل والتقدير والإحترام . 
لا ياأخ دكتور جمال ... لن أشاركك الرأى مهما كتمت غيظى وإنى لعلى يقين أيضا من أن أيا من الشعب المصرى وفى مقدمتهم أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر يشاركونك الرأى فى أن حفنة من الضباط الإنقلابيون تدعى تهورهم وإندفاعهم غير المبرر فى تأمييم قناة السويس ومن قبلهم مئات بل الآف شهداء الحرية والوطنية تصرفوا تصرفا لا يشرفهم ولا يشرف معهم مصر. 
ليس إلى هذا الحد يا أخ دكتور جمال 
ومع ذلك لا أملك إلا أن أقول سامحك الله وهداك الله ... لكم رأيكم ولى رأيى  . 
نعود لجوهر الموضوع 
يقول الدكتور جمال أن بريطانيا لم تجلو عن مصر بتضحيات شعب مصر طوال ثلاثة أرباع قرن سقط خلالها من سقط من شهداء .. ولكن لأن بريطانيا نفسها التى كانت لاتغيب عنها الشمس والتى تعتبر مصر فى رأى الدكتور جمال ليست إلا بعوضة لاقيمة لها ولاتاريخ لها ولابطولات لها تدعيها حفنة من ضباط ثورة 23 يوليو المتهورين الصغار ومن قبلهم زهرة شباب مصر شهداء الحرية خلال 75 عاما . 
يقول الدكتور جمال أن بريطانيا العظمى التى كانت لاتغيب عنها الشمس غابت عنها فعلا الشمس ضمن خطة بريطانية متطوعة من نفسها بأن تجلو عن إحتلالاتها ( مستعمراتها )  ولكن الذى غاب عن الدكتور جمال هو توقيت هذه الخطة ومبرراتها الواقعية ... ومن المؤكد لمن يتابع التاريخ بحيادية أن يعرف أن بريطانيا ما كانت لتتبنى من نفسها بسهولة خطة أن تغيب عنها الشمس مرة واحدة بإختيارها . 
ولعل مايزيدنى فخرا ولايتعارض مع تواضعى التأكيد على أن حفنة الضباط المتهورين فى نظر الدكتور جمال الذين حاربو العسكر الإنجليز فى معسكراتهم عام 1952 ، 1953 حتى الشهادة ليفرضوا عليهم الجلاء عن مصر لم يكن ليعرفوا أن بريطانيا بإختيارها وحر إراداتها فى سبيل عمل خطة إنسحاب شاملة من كل مستعمراتها وتغيب الشمس عن بريطانيا بعد التمتع بدفء الشمس عقودا وعقودا . 
وآمل الا أكون مغاليا إن قلت أن فرض مصر الجلاء العسكرى البريطانى عن مصر وإزدياد المصادمات ضد الوجود البريطانى للإستعمار فى كل ماكانت تشرق عليه شمس بريطانيا بعد تأميم قناة السويس وبعد إزدياد قوة مجموعة الحياد الإيجابى عالميا التى شارك فى نجاحها الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر مع زعماء وطنيين عالميين آخرين – أقول لعلى لست مغاليا إن قلت أنه من أسباب خطة خروج بريطانيا من نطاق الشمس التى لاتغيب عنها هى نجاح مصر فى فرض الجلاء عن مصر ونجاح سياسة الحياد الإيجابى عالميا الذى شجع البلاد المستعمرة للإقتداء  بمصر فى إخراج العسكر البريطانى المستعمر من بلادهم . 
وحتى أكون منصفا لابد من الإشارة إلى عاملين مهمين فى هذا الإتجاه .
1.	كان للضعف المالى الشديد الذى تعانيه بريطانيا بعد إنتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية تاثير إيجابى شديد جدا على إتخاذ قرار خروج بريطانيا عن مكان الشمس التى لاتغيب عن بريطانيا وقد أشرت الى ذلك صراحة فى كتابى 14 شهر فدائى فى القرنص . 
2.	لا أدعى أنى كنت وحدى من كان له دور فى الكفاح الإخير ضد الوجود الإستعمارى البريطانى لمصر الذى من فضل الله إنتهى بالجلاء الكامل فى 18 يونيو 1967 ولكن أذكركم وأذكر نفسى وأذكر كل مصر بمن سبقونا فى كفاح الوجود الإنجليزى فى مصر منذ إحتلالهم لمصر فى الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر ومن حق شهداء الكفاح ضد الإنجليز على مدى حوالى ثلاثة أرباع القرن أن نذكرهم بالخير ونفخر ببطولتهم وندعو لهم فى صلاتنا بالرحمة والمغفرة ولم يكونوا يادكتور جمال من الضباط المتهورين الذين لايقدرون  قدر بريطانيا العظمى التى إنتصرت على روميل ولا ننسى أيضا التذكرة بكل زعماء مصر خلال ثلاثة أرباع قرن فى محاولتهم إجلاء الإنجليز عن مصر كل بوسائله الخاصة .
	آسف يادكتور جمال لمجادلتك ولكنى من حقى كما شرحت أنت وجهة نظرك   	 لمنتدى أبناء  مصر أن أشرح أيضا وجهة نظرى .
	ولكم رأيكم ... ولى رأى 
كلمتى الأخيرة فى موضوع الجلاء البريطانى عن مصر موجهه إلى عضو منتدى أبناء مصر السيد حسام عمر . 
مبروك عليك إن كان عيد ميلادك هو عيد توقيع إتفاقية الجلاء متمنيا لك المزيد من الصحة والسعادة والتوفيق . 
وبهذه المناسبة يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر إسمحوا لى أن أشكو لكم الرئيس أنور السادات الذى ألغى إحتفال مصر بعيد جلاء آخر جندى بريطانى فى مصر بعد إستعمار مقيت جاوز السبعون عاما لم يهدأ الشعب المصرى خلال هذه الاعوام من المطالبة بالإستقلال التام أو الموت الزؤام والعجيب أنه كان فى شبابه ممن كان لهم دور تاريخى فى محاربة الإستعمار البريطانى لدرجة أن فصلته القوات المسلحة ووصل به الأمر أن يختبىء عتالا فى سيارة نقل ولكن للأسف نشوة السلطة وتحديثا لتاريخ قديم من أيام الفراعنة أن يمحو الحاكم الجديد كل إنجازات الحاكم القديم منسبا لنفسه أى فخر وكل فخر قادت للأسف الرئيس أنور السادات فى تجاهله القاسى للإحتفال بفرحة ونشوة جلاء آخر جندى بريطانى مستعمر لمصر بعد إحتلال مذلّ لمصر ثلاثة أرباع قرن.
أن النجاح فى حرب العبور المجيدة التى لايمكن أبدا الإقلال من قدرها وشرفها الذى شارك فيها الرئيس السادات بالإشراف على إستعداداتها فى السنوات الأخيرة ولخطة الحرب التى إستقر عليها الرأى فى عهده وتحت إشرافه ولا ننسى خطة التمويه والإخفاء التى تحاكى بها المجتمع العالمى المدنى والعسكرى بتوجيهاته . 
كما لاننسى أبدا أبدا أن الجيش المصرى لم ينجح عام 1973 من فراغ وإنما من جهد جهيد من الرئيس عبد الناصر ورجال مصر الأشداء بعد هزيمة يونيو 67 وسأشرحه فيما بعد فى الرد على سؤالكم التالى . 
فهل ياربى هناك ما يمنع أن يكون لمصر عيدان عيد للعبور وعيد لخروج آخر عسكرى بريطانى مستعمر من مصر . 
أدعو الله أن يعاد مرة أخرى التذكير والإحتفال بعيد جلاء آخر جندى بريطانى مستعمر عن مصر 18 يونيو 1967 .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*سادسا : سرقة نصر أكتوبر* 
	عاطف هلال 
لا يا أخ عاطف .. لست معك فى سرقة نصر أكتوبر ... أن نصر أكتوبر لم يكن مجرد إكتساب معركة حربية طال إنتظارها ولكنها ملحمة أسطورية لاتنسى ولاتسرق ولا ولن ننساها ولن ينساها العالم . 
الذين إنسرقوا هم الأشراف وأنت منهم يا عاطف الذين مهدوا لهذا النصر العظيم . 
يخطىء كل الخطأ من يتصور أن نصر أكتوبر المجيد هو حصاد بعض سنوات قليلة تقلد فيها حكم مصر الرئيس أنور السادات ورجالاته وإن إعترفت كما ورد من قبل بدور رئيسى للرئيس السادات ورجالاته فيما وصلنا إليه من فخر وإعزاز بمعركة العبور . 
ولكن الواقع والحقيقة والمصداقية ألا نتغافل عن أبطال  أبطال  أبطال كان لهم دور رئيسى وأساسى فى تهيئة الجيش المصرى بتدريبه وإعداده الإعداد الأمثل للقتال وفى إستكشاف الوسائل الإيجابية الفعالة التى فاجأت العالم بنجاحها الغير متوقع فى كسب الحرب الخاطفة وإيجاد ثغرات فى حانط ترابى كان المتصور أنه من المستحيل أن يخترقه بشر أو قذائف أو صواريخ وفى إختراق وتدمير خط بارليف . 
وبصفتى عسكريا وبصفتى معايشا للكثير من الإجراءات التى تمت فور هزيمة 67 حتى فضل الله على مصر بالإنتصار الخالد فى 6 اكتوبر 1973 بإختراق خط بارليف والإستيلاء على الجانب الشرقى لقناة السويس فى أقل من نصف يوم . 
أشير إلى بعض الإجراءات التى تمت تحت قيادة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ورجالاته قبل وفاته والتى تعمد الرئيس أنور السادات حجبها على الجماهير فى مصر وخارج مصر بل والتشويش عليها حتى يقتصر مجد أكتوبر المعجزة إليه وحده .. سامحه الله .. معتمدا على أن أكبر سلبيات عبد الناصر وعصره هو هزيمة 67 محاولا بدهائه أن يحمل الرئيس عبد الناصر وحده هزيمة 67 ويقتصر مجد إنتصار 73 على السادات وحده ومن إختارهم للتكريم من رجالاته متجاهلا أيضا حتى بعضا من رجالاته الذين أبدوا خلال المعركة بعض التحفظات حتى دون أن يقصدوا منها إساءته . 
1.	كان أول إجراء إيجابى هو محاولة التصالح مع السعودية حتى تنتهى مشكلة اليمن ويعود الجيش المصرى الذى كان مستغرقا فى اليمن إلى قواعده فى مصر منهيا مرحلة من التراخى لأفراد القوات المسلحة المصرية فى اليمن والبعد عن التدريب المناسب لأرض المعركة . 
2.	لم تعد الحروب الحديثة كحروب أبو زيد الهلالى بالسيف والفروسية وإنما بمعدات مكلفة غاية فى التكنولوجيا المعقدة ولم يعد يصلح لإستخدامها الأميون الذين كانوا عماد القوات المسلحة فكان أن تغير نظام التجنيد إذ حولوا الأميين إلى جيش وزارة الداخلية ( بلوكات الأمن ) وإستبقوا للقوات المسلحة المجندون المؤهلون الدارسون خريجى المدارس المتوسطة والعالية والجامعية الممكن إستيعابهم وتدريبهم على الأسلحة المتطورة تكنولوجيا وشمل تغيير نظام التجنيد أيضا ألا يكون هناك فترة محددة للتجنيد يترك بعدها المجند المتدرب الواعى لسلاحه بعيدا عن جو المعركة وعاش أبطالنا  أبطال حرب أكتوبر سبعة سنوات من التدريب الشاق وإعادة التدريب ثم إعادة التدريب إستعدادا لحرب أكتوبر . 
		وفى رأيى أن هذه خطوه هامة جدا فى إعداد العسكرى المقاتل القادر على إستبعاب 	حرب حديثة مثل حرب اكتوبر 73 .
	3. كانت هزيمة 67 قاسية كل القسوة خصوصا على أفراد القوات المسلحة التى إستهزأ بهم الشعب وتعرضوا للكثير من نكاتهم الساخرة حتى أن الضابط أو المجند يخجل أن 	يتحرك بين أهله وناسه بالزى العسكرى ... وركزت القوات المسلحة جهدا كبير للتغلب على مأساوية الهزيمة ورفع الروح المعنوية لدى أفراد القوات المسلحة وظهر أثر ذلك 	واضحا وسريعا بمعركة رأس العش فى بور فؤاد وفى إغراق المدمرة إيلات وفى غيرها من الأحداث التى قد لا يعلمها الكثيرون .
	4. باقى بعد ذلك وقبل ذلك العامل الحاسم والعامل الأساسى لأى جيش مقاتل يريد أن يحقق إرادة النجاح .
		نقصد بذلك التدريب ... التدريب الشديد القاسى الجاد دون أى رحمة . 
		... تخلصت رئاسة القوات المسلحة من رخاوتها السابقة وإستبعدت من صفوف قادتها من ليسوا على مستوى المسئولية وتولى المسئولية بسلطات كافيه من لهم الفضل الأول فى نجاح محارب أكتوبر 73 الفذ يقودهم صقر الصقور لايعرف المهادئة الفريق محمد فوزى الذى كافأه الرئيس السادات على ذلك بحبسه ضمن من سماهم ثورة التصحيح . 
		ومن شدة وحزم الفريق فوزى فى إدارته لتدريب القوات المسلحة إن لم يكن هناك فى 	القوات المسلحة من الضباط من يسعده أن يرد فى الحديث إسم محمد فوزى . 
 	5.من الأمور المسلم بها أو التى كان مسلما بها قبل حرب أكتوبر المجيدة ... أن من يملك السيطرة الجوية فى الحروب يملك مقدما بوادر النصر وسهولة تحقيقه .
		كانت روسيا المورد الوحيد لتسليح القوات المسلحة المصرية ومع الإعتراف بفضل المساعدة الروسية العسكرية إلا انه لا يمكن إنكار أولا أن التسليح الأمريكى والغربى متفوق إلى حد ما عن التسليح الروسى كما إتضح ثانيا أن الروس تعمدوا ألا يسلموا القوات المصرية أحدث تعديلاتهم التكنولوجية ولعلى لا أكون مخطئا إن تصورت سبب 	ذلك هو عدم الثقة الكاملة فى مقدارية مصر العسكرية وتوقعهم إنهزام مصر ثانية 	ووقوع هذه التعديلات التكنولوجية العالية تحت أيدى اسرائيل ومنهم إلى أمريكا... فمثلا تسلمت مصر أسراب الطائرات ميج 17 ، 19 ، 21 وبعض الطائرات	 23 ورفضت روسيا تسليم مصر الطائرة ميج 25 ، ميج 27 . 
		وفى الوقت الذى تعتمد إسرائيل إعتمادا هاما جدا على سلاحها الجوى المتميز وتحصل 	من أمريكا على أحدث الطائرات وتكنولوجياتها المستحدثة . 
		العزيمة المصرية والإصرار على معركة الإنتقام الفاصلة وتأكيد إرادة النجاح كان وراء 	تغيير الفلسفة العسكرية العالمية حتى ذلك الوقت ... فبدلا من أن تتساوى القوات 	الإسرائيلية الجوية مع القوات الجوية المصرية وهو أمر لن يحدث أبدا فى الظروف 	التى كانت تتعرض لها القوات المسلحة المصرية كان التفكير هو كيف التحكم فى سيطرة مصرعلى القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية طويلة الذراع فكان التفكير فى حائط الصواريخ وأنشأت مصر حائط الصورايخ خلف قواتنا المسلحة المتمركزة على الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس . 
		ولم يكن انشاء خط الصواريخ الذى تنبهت إسرائيل لخطورته على قواتها الجوية وتعرض خط الصواريخ أضعف أوقاته فى مرحلة إنشائه إلى معركة عنيفة شرسه كل الشراسة غارات مكثفة قاتلة من الطائرات الإسرائيلية يقابلها ضحايا من شهداء مصر الذين بذلوا أرواحهم رخيصة وغالية ليفخر الرئيس أنور السادات بنجاح معركة 73 دون 	أن يذكرهم ولو بالترحم عليهم ولعلى أطلب من الزميل عاطف هلال البطل عاشق مصر أن يشرح لنا بعضا من كواليس إنشاء هذا الحائط الذى أنقذ مصر من أخطر أسلحة إسرائيل والذى ساهم بشرف وبطولة فيها – ولا تنسى فى هذا المجال الشهداء الأبرار 	العاملون فى شركة المقاولون العرب الذين تحملوا الجزء الاكبر من الضحايا .  وليس خافيا أن خطة القيادة المصرية لحرب العبور بنيت على الإكتفاء بعبور القناة وتعزيز مراكزها شرق قناة السويس فى الحدود التى يمكن لحائط الصواريخ المصرى غرب القنال حماية قواتنا المظفرة .  
	6. يأتى بعد ذلك محبة مصر ممثلة فى إبتكار بعضا من محبيها إجتهادات كان لها نصيب وافر وافر جدا لنجاح معركة العبور ولم يتفضل الرئيس أنور السادات فى تكريمهم يوم 	الإحتفال بالنصر لمجرد أنهم ليسوا من رجالاته .  
•	أولهم المهندس العسكرى ( للأسف لا أذكر إسمه حاليا ولابد أن يذكر إسمه ) الذى لفت النظر إلى إمكانية فتح ثغرات فى الحانط الترابى – الذى قال البعض ألا وسيلة للتغلب عليه إلا بقنبلة ذرية – فتح ثغرات فى الحانط الترابى بخراطيم مياه مركبة على طلمبات قوية تسحب الماء من قناة السويس ويوجهونها إلى أماكن تم حسن إختيارها . 
•	الضفادع البشرية والمهندسون العسكريون المختصون الذين درسوا بواقعية شديدة مواسير النابالم المنتشرة على مسطح قناة السويس فى كثير من الاماكن الممكن أن يسلكها الجيش المصرى فى محاولاته إجتياز القناة ليكتووا بنارها وسعيرها ونجحوا ليلة 5/6 اكتوبر 1973 فى إفساد مفعولها . 
•	ورش المصانع الحربية وورش كثيرة أخرى التى نجحت ببراعة يدفعها حبهم لمصر إلى تشكيل وتعديل للأحسن قطع غيار الأسلحة المصرية سواء الإنجليزية التى كانت عماد تسليح الجيش المصرى قبل الثورة وإمتنعت بريطانيا من إمداد القوات المسلحة المصرية بها أو الروسية التى يخل الروس بسرعة إمدادنا بها أو التى رأت الخبرة المصرية إمكان تعديل المستورد منها إلى ماهو أحسن . 
     7. أخيرا وليس آخرا 
	حرب الإستنزاف 
	وفى قناعتى أنى لو شرحت لكم حرب الإستنزاف لقللت من قدرها إنها عامل لايمكن أن يوصف أو يتوصف . 
	خاتمة مراحل للتدريب الجيد جدا المخلص جدا أن تعبر القناة وتحارب عدوك حروبا محدودة الوقت والمكان لهدف محدد من قبل سواء التعرف على عدوك على حقيقته أو سواء بروفه للعبور الكبير أو سواء الحصول على معلومات تحتاجها خطة إقتحام خط بارليف أو تقوية الروح المعنوية لمقاتلينا البواسل أو لإضعاف الروح المعنوية لأعدائنا الذين خدرهم وخدعهم انتصارهم السريع فى 67 ... أو ... أو 

	بربك هل كان من الممكن أن تنجح حرب 73 لو لم تتم كل هذه الإجراءات فى عهد عبد الناصر . 
	وهل بربك من الجائز شرفا التنكر لجهد ناجح مخلص فدائى من بعض شباب ورجال مصر فى مرحلة الاستعداد لحرب 67 ولو نذكرهم بالرحمة لمن توفى منهم والتمجيد لمن أكرمه الله بالحياة .
	وهل بربك من العدالة تجاهل كل هذا الجهد الصادق الناجح بك والتشويش على دور الرئيس عبد الناصر ورجالاته فيما وصلنا إليه من إعجازية فى حرب أكتوبر 73 محاولين التركيز على هزيمة 67 وربط عبد الناصر ورجالاته بهذه الهزيمة .

يتبع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*سابعا : دورى فى محاولة نسف الحفار فى أبدجيان ( ساحل العاج )* 
	أبو الحيلة  
	لا أدعى لنفسى أن كان لى دور إيجابى فى عملية محاولة نسف الحفار الذى قامت به المخابرات المصرية إلا فى حدود بسيطة جدا متمثلة فى إمداد المخابرات المصرية أولا بأول ببيانات عن الحفار منذ وصوله إلى داكار عاصمة السنغال بما فى ذلك رسم تخطيطى له ومدى إجراءاته الوقائية وعدد أفراده وبرنامج تحركاته وما إلى ذلك . ولم يكن هذا بشىْ صعب علىّ لإمكانياتى وإتصالاتى ومعرفتى بالواقع الأفريقى . 
	ولكن أؤكد أن كان لنا دورا هاما وهاما جدا فى إمتصاص الغضب الإفريقى على التصرف المصرى بعد محاولة التفجير . 
	ولا أدعى لنفسى أيضا هذا الشرف بل من يستحق الإشادة به فعلا وفى دوره الفعال الناجح جدا فى إمتصاص الغضب الافريقى وقبل ذلك الغضب الأمريكى والغربى وطبعا الإسرائيلى كان المرحوم فؤاد كراره مدير فرع شركة النصر للتصدير والاستيراد فى أبدجيان ( ساحل العاج ) . 
	وأرجو أن تقبلوا إعتذارى عن الإفاضة فى التفاصيل لأسباب أمنيه لم يأتى الوقت بعد الإفصاح عنها . 
	وكل ما يمكن ذكره لمجرد التعريف بصعوبة ما وصل إليه فؤاد كرارة أنه كانت كل الكوادر الرئاسية المرتبطة بمصر هم زعماء الدول الأفريقية فى أول مراحل الإستقلال لإرتباطهم بمصر وبالرئيس عبد الناصر بحكم تعهد مصر بإيوائهم وتسليحهم ورعايتهم فى المحافل الدولية فى مرحلة معارك التحرير ولكن كثرة الإنقلابات فى البلاد الأفريقية فى تلك الفترة بإيعاز وتدبير المعسكر الغربى برعاية أمريكا وإنجلترا وفرنسا أطاحت بالوطنين الأفريقيين الأوائل وأتت للحكم بزبانيتهم الذين فتحوا الأبواب لإسرائيل . وفى مرحلة محاولة نسف الحفار كان أغلبية الرؤساء الأفريقيين من المرتبطين بأمريكا بالذات وربيبتها إسرائيل ومع ذلك كان الوجود الإستراتيجى المصرى فى أفريقيا قويا مؤثرا شعبيا وعلى مستوى القيادات الوظيفية بل مع بعض صداقات شخصية بين رؤساء الفروع والكثير من رؤساء الجمهوريات مما ساعد فؤاد كراره فى مهمته إمتصاص آثار محاولة نسف الحفار وتداعيات ذلك بالنسبة لعلاقة مصر بأفريقيا . 

يتبع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*ثامنا : لماذا لم أدخل مجلس الشعب والشورى* 
	حسام عمر – د.م. جمال الشربينى – عاطف هلال 
	بطبيعتى لا أميل للنشاط السياسى الداخلى لدرجة أن نائب رئيس الجمهورية زكريا محيى الدين عندما إستدعانى فى عام 1953 للعمل فى المخابرات إعتذرت لعدم أهليتى للرقابة على الآخرين وعدم إهتمامى بكواليس السياسة الداخلية لمصر وبعد شهرين إتصل بى مرة أخرى النائب زكريا محى الدين لإخطارى بأنه وجد لى فى المخابرات مايتناسب مع طبيعتى الفدائية فى حب مصر وأصبحت رأس حربة الوجود المخابراتى وسط المعسكرات البريطانية ثم بإنتهاء إتفاقية الجلاء وضعنى رأس حربة مرة أخرى فى حرب مكافحة حلف بغداد وسط البلاد العربية ومخابراتهم ودسائسهم . 
	وفى الحقيقه أنى حريص على مصداقيتى ولا أتصور نفسى ناجحا فى مجتمع سياسى يظهر مالايبطن ولامعيار عنده للمصداقية والشفافية . 
الزميل المهندس أحمد ناصر 
	زميلاتى وزملائى فى محبة مصر أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر 
	تحية وشكرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
	أظننى أوفيت بوعدى وأجبت على أسئلتكم على دفعتين وأرجو أن يكون الله قد وفقنى فيما كنتم تريدونه منى .
	واضح أن عددا من متابعاتكم لم أرد عليها لأن أكثرها لم تحمل أى سؤال وركزت على تقديرى وإذ أشكركم جميعا على كريم تقديركم أكرر ماقلته من قبل " يارب إجعلنى كما يقولون وإغفر لى ما لا يعلمون " والبعض ليس عندى ما أعلق عليه وكم كنت أتمنى الرد على كل من تقدم  بمشاركة إسما إسما ولكن لتنوب عنى رسالتى هذه للجميع . 
	ومع إستعدادى للرد على تعليقاتكم على ردودى . 
		لكم أطيب التمنيات .
			والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 
*محمد غانم*

----------


## atefhelal

*إسمح لى ياسيدى بأن أناديك بعمى محمد غانم* 
ليس لأنك تكبرنى بسبعة عشر عاما ولكن لقناعتى بصحة مقولة الكاتب الكبير عباس العقاد صاحب العبقريات رحمه الله حين قال :
*"تقول آداب السلوك إحترم من ينفعك ، وتقول لك آداب الصدق إحترم من ينفع الناس " .*  
ومن آداب الصدق أن أحترمك ، فقد حققت أنت وزملاء كثيرون لك نفعا كثيرا لشعب مصر ولشعوب العرب فى فترة هامة من تاريخ المنطقة ، وأقل هذا النفع أنكم كنتم القدوة الصالحة فى زمنى لشباب مصر وأنا منهم فى هذا الوقت ، فتعلمنا منكم أن لانبخل على مصر بالعرق والجهد والدم والشهادة فى سبيل كرامة مصر ورفعتها . وأحب أن أذكر شباب اليوم أن روح الفداء لمصر بدمائنا وحياتنا ، لم تكن رد فعل عفوى لما أصاب مصر من نكسة وهزيمة فى يونيو 1967 فقط ، ولكن أيضا بسبب مالمسناه فى الزعيم عبد الناصر ورفاقه من روح الفداء والتضحية بلا حدود من أجل تحرير تراب مصر من دنس الإحتلال الصهيونى لأرض سيناء العزيزة ... 

وأتذكر حين كنت ضابط استطلاع هندسى برتبة ملازم أول إحتياط فى قطاع الفرقة 16 مشاة المسئولة فى مواجهة العدو على جبهة ممتدة من القنطرة غرب حتى رأس العش مرورا بجزيرة البلاح والكاب والتينة والحرش ، أن اجتمع دون سابق إنذار الرئيس عبد الناصر بقادة التشكيلات العسكرية بقيادة الفرقة 16 مشاة أيام حرب الإستنزاف وكنت معهم رغم صغر رتبتى العسكرية ، ولم يطلب أحد منا تسليم أسلحتنا الصغيرة قبل الإجتماع أو تسليم خزنها أو تفريغها حتى من الذخيرة . وطلب فؤاد عزيز غالى وقتها وكان قائدا للواء الثالث مشاة من عبد الناصر السماح للضباط بأجازاتهم الإعتيادية السنوية حيث لم يكن مسموحا بالأجازات سوى ماكان يسمى بالأجازة الميدانية وهى ثلاث أيام بأربع ليالى كل 26 يوم على الجبهة ، وكانت حجة العقيد فؤاد أن زمن حرب الإستنزاف قد طال وأن للضباط عائلات وأولاد وأن الأجازة الميدانيه لاتكفى .. فكان أن طلب عبد الناصر من فؤاد عزيز غالى التقدم إليه ، فتقدم ووقف انتباه أمامه ، وأشار عبد الناصر للواء عبد المنعم خليل قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى فى هذا الوقت قائلا : العقيد فؤاد محبوس من هذا اليوم على الجبهة إلى مابعد عبور القناة . ونفذ اللواء عبد المنعم خليل الأمر واستمر حبس فؤاد عزيز غالى على الجبهة دون أجازات ميدانية لمدة عام ( ومعظم شهود هذه الواقعة مازالوا أحياء حتى الآن متعهم الله بالصحة والستر ) .. 

والهدف من هذه الرواية وأنا أحد شهودها هو أن عبد الناصر لم يكن يشغله شيئا سوى العبور وتحرير الأرض ، وتم فى عهده إعادة بناء جيش مصر من جديد والفضل فى ذلك يرجع لوزير الحربية محمد فوزى ، وتم فى عهد عبد الناصر استكمال إعداد الجيش تدريبا وتسليحا ، ويكفى أنه قد تم الإنتهاء من حائط الصواريخ كمنظومة كاملة للدفاع الجوى عن سماء مصر كلها ولعمق 15 كم شرق قناة السويس ضد طيران العدو المتفوق قبل وفاة عبد الناصر رحمه الله فى 27 سبتمبر 1970 ، وأن الجيش المصرى أصبح بذلك مستعدا لتلبية نداء الواجب والعبور بنداء الله أكبر وتحت مظلة منظومة الدفاع الجوى ، ولم يكن يتبقى فى شأن ذلك إلا تحديد ساعة الصفر ضمن خطة الحرب ، ولم يكن قرار الحرب يمثل إرادة شعبية نهائية لشعب مصر لاخيار فيها لأحد فقط ، بل كان إرادة شعبية لكل شعوب العرب أيضا . وعندما انعقدت قمة العرب فى الرباط بتاريخ 20 ديسمبر 1969 تحقق فيها هدفا هاما أجمع عليه العرب جميعا لأول مرة فى تاريخهم الحديث هو جعل المعركة معركة عربية قومية شاملة يشترك فيها جميع الدول العربية كل حسب ظروفه وإمكانياته (ولاننسى فى هذا الشأن سلاح البترول والمقاطعة ودعم العرب لدول المواجهة ماليا واقتصاديا وعسكريا بالسلاح وبوحدات عسكرية - وإن تكن رمزية - من كل دول العرب تقريبا) ، وقال كيسينجر وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة فى مذكراته أن عبد الناصر لم يكن زعيما مصريا فقط بل كان زعيما عربيا يمثل الخطر الأهم على إسرائيل وعلى مصالح الولايات المتحدة فى المنطقة . وكان قرار الحرب قرارا شعبيا مصريا وعربيا لم يتخلى عنه عبد الناصر لحظة واحدة فى إعداد وتعبئة وحشد كل الجهود المتاحة مصريا وعربيا ، ولم يكن هناك خيارا آخرا غير الحرب لخلفه أنور السادات ، وقد تأخر السادات فى اتخاذه كثيرا ، ولمن لايتذكر فإنى أذكره بأن السادات أعلن فى عام 1971 بأنه عام الحسم (أى عام المعركة) ، ثم عاد فأعلن أن عام 1972 هو عام الحسم ولم يكن ذلك إلا لتهدئة جيش وشعب مصر المتلهف للقتال ، وكان عام الحسم ومعركة أكتوبر فى عام 1973 ، وسبب تأخر السادات فى اتخاذ القرار لم يكن إلا لسبب واحد هو الوقت والجهد الذى بذله لكى يستقر وضعه كحاكم لمصر أمام المعترضين عليه ممن سماهم وقتها بمراكز القوى ، أى لم يكن التأخير بسبب أن الجيش المصرى لم يكن مؤهلا للمعركة تدريبا وتسليحا . لأن التأهيل للمعركة تدريبا وتسليحا كان قد بدأ فى حياة عبد الناصر وانتهى قبل وفاته رحمه الله فى 27 سبتمبر عام 1970 .

----------


## حسام عمر

> *ثامنا : لماذا لم أدخل مجلس الشعب والشورى* 
> حسام عمر – د.م. جمال الشربينى – عاطف هلال 
> بطبيعتى لا أميل للنشاط السياسى الداخلى لدرجة أن نائب رئيس الجمهورية زكريا محيى الدين عندما إستدعانى فى عام 1953 للعمل فى المخابرات إعتذرت لعدم أهليتى للرقابة على الآخرين وعدم إهتمامى بكواليس السياسة الداخلية لمصر وبعد شهرين إتصل بى مرة أخرى النائب زكريا محى الدين لإخطارى بأنه وجد لى فى المخابرات مايتناسب مع طبيعتى الفدائية فى حب مصر وأصبحت رأس حربة الوجود المخابراتى وسط المعسكرات البريطانية ثم بإنتهاء إتفاقية الجلاء وضعنى رأس حربة مرة أخرى فى حرب مكافحة حلف بغداد وسط البلاد العربية ومخابراتهم ودسائسهم . 
> وفى الحقيقه أنى حريص على مصداقيتى ولا أتصور نفسى ناجحا فى مجتمع سياسى يظهر مالايبطن ولامعيار عنده للمصداقية والشفافية . 
> الزميل المهندس أحمد ناصر 
> زميلاتى وزملائى فى محبة مصر أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر 
> تحية وشكرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
> أظننى أوفيت بوعدى وأجبت على أسئلتكم على دفعتين وأرجو أن يكون الله قد وفقنى فيما كنتم تريدونه منى .
> واضح أن عددا من متابعاتكم لم أرد عليها لأن أكثرها لم تحمل أى سؤال وركزت على تقديرى وإذ أشكركم جميعا على كريم تقديركم أكرر ماقلته من قبل " يارب إجعلنى كما يقولون وإغفر لى ما لا يعلمون " والبعض ليس عندى ما أعلق عليه وكم كنت أتمنى الرد على كل من تقدم بمشاركة إسما إسما ولكن لتنوب عنى رسالتى هذه للجميع . 
> ...


 
*الرد جميل ورددته على نفسي* 

*كيف بطل محترم زي حضرتك يدخل انتخابات كالأنتخابات التي رئينها*


*سعدت بقرأة موضوع يتكلم عن حضرتك في أحد الجرائد عن دوركم في شركة النصر للأستيراد والتصدير*


*ويشرفني بشده ردكم الجميل علي*

*واشكر اخي الفاضل الاستاذ أحمد ناصر*

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل الاستاذ عاطف هلال.....تحياتى اليك وكل عام وانتم بخير 
تسمحلى سيادتك ان اختلف معك
حيث وجهة الاختلاف هى ما اراه من حديثك عن الرئيس محمد انور السادات بأنه اجل قرار الحرب حتى يمكن نفسه من الحكم مع العلم ان الجيش كان جاهزا للمعركة...لاشك ان الجيش كان قد استكمل معظم قدراته العسكرية واكيد سيادتك ستتذكر ايضا الى جانب تأجيل اعوام الحسم البهدلة التى بهدلها لنا الاتحاد السوفيتى ان ذاك ومشاكل الطيران وقطع الغيار العسكرية التى بدونها تشل حركة الجيش المصرى ولولا تد خل الرئيس هوارى بومدين ما كان هناك حربا من اساسة....سيدى انا لا انكر فضل احد ولكن الامانة تقتضى ان ننسب نصر اكتوبر العظيم الى التوفيق الالاهى بان يكون السادات صاحب النصر وذلك لانه ان لم ننتصر واستعيذ بالله من تفوهى بهذة الكلمة كانت الهزيمة ستنسب للسادات....وطبعا هزيمة يونيو 67 وكان قائدها عبد الناصر لا نجد لها اى مبرر سوى سوء  توقيت الذى ينمى الى سوء ادارة عبد الناصر.
ولك شكرى

----------


## atefhelal

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخى الفاضل الاستاذ عاطف هلال.....تحياتى اليك وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> تسمحلى سيادتك ان اختلف معك
> حيث وجهة الاختلاف هى ما اراه من حديثك عن الرئيس محمد انور السادات بأنه اجل قرار الحرب حتى يمكن نفسه من الحكم مع العلم ان الجيش كان جاهزا للمعركة...لاشك ان الجيش كان قد استكمل معظم قدراته العسكرية واكيد سيادتك ستتذكر ايضا الى جانب تأجيل اعوام الحسم البهدلة التى بهدلها لنا الاتحاد السوفيتى ان ذاك ومشاكل الطيران وقطع الغيار العسكرية التى بدونها تشل حركة الجيش المصرى ولولا تد خل الرئيس هوارى بومدين ما كان هناك حربا من اساسة....سيدى انا لا انكر فضل احد ولكن الامانة تقتضى ان ننسب نصر اكتوبر العظيم الى التوفيق الالاهى بان يكون السادات صاحب النصر وذلك لانه ان لم ننتصر واستعيذ بالله من تفوهى بهذة الكلمة كانت الهزيمة ستنسب للسادات....وطبعا هزيمة يونيو 67 وكان قائدها عبد الناصر لا نجد لها اى مبرر سوى سوء توقيت الذى ينمى الى سوء ادارة عبد الناصر.
> ولك شكرى


أخى الكريم - كل عام وأنت بخير
لاأنكر ياأخى أن السادات قد تحمل عبئا ثقيلا كرئيس لمصر بعد وفاة عبد الناصر فى سبتمبر 1970 وحتى حرب أكتوبر 1973 ، فقد كانت تلك الفترة مشوبة بعدم الإستقرار السياسى والقلق العسكرى ، إضافة للتعنت السوفييتى فى معاملته كرئيس لمصر ، ولكن كان قرار الحرب قرارا حتميا لاخيار فيه لأحد بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 ، وخاصة أمام التحيز الأمريكى الصريح لجانب إسرائيل ، وأمام التعنت الواضح للإتحاد السوفييتى نتيجة سعيه لتحقيق مصالحه بالمنطقة فى مواجهة الولايات المتحدة ، وقد تحمل السادات – لاشك فى ذلك - مسئولية اتخاذ قرار الحرب بحكم كونه رئيسا لمصر ، ولكن لم يكن أمامه خيارا آخرا غير الحرب ، ودخلنا الحرب بالسلاح السوفييتى . 


وقد اختار عبد الناصر السادات نائبا له فأصبح بالتالى رئيسا لمصر ، واختار السادات حسنى مبارك نائبا له فأصبح رئيسا لمصر . وقد أحنى السادات رأسه إحتراما وتبجيلا لتمثال صغير لعبد الناصر بمجلس الشعب وأقسم للشعب على التزامه بالسير على خط عبد الناصر . وحين تولى حسنى مبارك الحكم لم يقسم على السير على خط السادات ، ولكنه سار على خطه تماما ، اقتصاديا حين تبنى مايسمى بالإنفتاح الإقتصادى وآليات السوق وإقتصاديات القطاع الخاص وسار بالشعب بخطوات غير واضحة إلى شكل غير واضح من أشكال الرأسمالية التى تعانى بقسوة من التبعية للخارج ، ثم باع القطاع العام دون عائد مفيد لصالح أغلبية الشعب المطحونة ، وسار مبارك أيضا على خط السادات سياسيا حين التزم حرفيا بمعاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل ، التى أغرى بها السادات شعب مصر حين وعده بالرخاء كنتيجة لهذا السلام .

من الواضح ياأخى أن هناك حقائق كثيرة منذ يوليو 1952 وحتى الآن تم حجبها عمدا عن الشعب وكادت تغوض فى القاع ، لسبب بسيط تعودناه منذ زمن طويل يتلخص فى أن الذى يحكم الحاضر قادر أيضا مع تفشى الأمية فى مصر ومع التسلط على آلة الإعلام الجهنمية فى أن يحكم الماضى ويختزله لحسابه ، وحدث مثال على ذلك ، حين تم اختزال فترة عبد الناصر بذاكرة الشعب فى النكسة وهزيمة جيش مصر فى يونيو 1967 ، وألقوا بكل مسئولية تلك الهزيمة على عبد الناصر وحده ، وكأن الرجل رحمه الله لم يفعل شيئا قبلها وبعدها ، وكأن حرب أكتوبر المجيدة جاءت من فراغ ...

ومات عبد الناصر ، وبموته أصبحت الفرصة متاحة لبعض المنافقين لإدعاء بطولات فى أحداث اختلقوها اختلاقا .. ولم يجد الشعب المصرى البائس عائدا مفيدا ملموسا لتلك البطولات المختلقة حتى الآن ، فبعد موت عبد الناصر منذ أكثر من 39 عاما ، مازال شعب مصر يعانى من تفشى الأمية ، وزادت معاناته بعد الإنهيار الكارثى الذى حدث بمنظومة التعليم فى كل مراحله ، وزادت أكثر من العيش تحت حالة طوارئ مستمرة لثلاثين عاما أدت إلى عجزه فى أن يعيش حياة إنسانية محتملة ، فأدى ذلك كله إلى حبس أغلبية الشعب - بعد أن تم تهميشها وتزوير إرادتها - داخل مثلث الفقر البشرى الذى تتكون أضلاعه من فقر فى الدخل وفقر فى التعليم وفقر فى الرعاية الصحية ... وهذا كله مأساة تفوق فى رأيى مأساة هزيمة الجيش المصرى فى يونيو 1967 . 

*ملحوظة : أعتذر لأخى الكريم أحمد ناصر لإضطرارى الخروج عن الموضوع المطروح .*

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل الاستاذ/عاطف ....تحياتى اليك
وانا ايضا اشاركك الاعتذار لاخونا الباشمهندس احمد ناصر لخروجنا عن الموضوع الاصلى لكن للموضوع بقية سنتحاور سويا وانا متأكد اننى سأستفيد بالحوار مع سيادتك...مع التذكرة بأن الشعب المصرى هو البطل الحقبقى فى كل ما تقدم...لانه شعب ضحى بالغالى والنفيس من اجل مصرنا ومازال يضحى الى الان.
وشكرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والدى الحبيب م.عاطف هلال
وأستاذى العزيز أبو الحيلة
بالعكس
أنا سعيد جدا من تحاوركما هنا
فهذا سيمكننى من عرض مداخلاتكم على بطلنا اللواء محمد غانم
فأعتقد أنه سيكون مهتما بهذا الحوار
ومن يدرى فربما أراد أن يدلو بدلوه ويعقب على ما جاء فى الحوار
فأرجوكما أن تستمرا فيه أن أحببتم
فهذا شيء يسعدنى بكل تأكيد
مع وافر التحية والتقدير 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتوجه بالشكر والعرفان لكل الإخوة والأصدقاء الذين أثروا هذا الموضوع
عفريت مصرى
محمد حسين
أخت ضابط شرطة
د. مصطفى
سامية أبو زيد
ناريمان
حسام عمر
قلم رصاص
الصعيدى
أشرف نبوى
أ. عاطف هلال
أ. سيد جعيتم
إيمان الشامى
الفهد البرونزى
داو داو
اليمامة
فاضل
د.م.جمال الشربينى
أ. أبو الحيلة
بنت مصرية
أ.محمد دسوقى
عصام كابو
نوران
نسمة أمل
أشرف المجاهد
نوفا
إبن طيبة
زيزو
سايتاشن
هدى عبدالباسط
الصقر النبيل
إبن البلد
سماء
جيهان محمد على
حسن البابلى
طلعت الحداد
محمد إيهاب

وأجدد شكرى لوالدى الحبيب محمد بك غانم
وأستأذنه فى أن أسأله حول رده بشأن إتفاقية كامب ديفيد وأنها كانت خطوة موفقة من السادات
هل هو مع أم ضد التطبيع الشعبى مع الصهاينة؟
وأعذرنى يا سيدى لأننى لا أذكر أبدا إسم تلك الدولة على لسانى
فأنا من المؤمنين بأنه ليس للصهاينة أى حق ولو فى شبر واحد من أرض فلسطين المحتلة
وأنه ليس من حق أى حاكم أو حتى الحكام العرب مجتمعين أن يفرطوا فى شبر واحد من أرضنا العربية
فهى ليست ملك لجيل دون الآخر
بل هى ملك لأبنائنا ولكل الأجيال القادمة حتى قيام الساعة
صحيح أن ميزان القوى ليس فى صالحنا وبالذات بعد إنهيار حلم القومية العربية
لكن هذا الحلم يجب أن يظل يرادونا دائما ولا يجب أن نتخلى عنه أبدا
وأرى أنه قد آن الأوان للشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أن تقوم بدور فاعل فى الضغط على حكامها من أجل تحقيق الوحدة الإسلامية والعربية
على الأقل من المنظور الإقتصادى والأمنى وليس بالضرورة أن تقوم تلك الوحدة على مبدأ الخلافة ..بل يمكننا الإستفادة من التجربة الأوروبية فى هذا الصدد..
 لابد لنا وأن نعمل على أن نحسن من أنفسنا وأن ننظر للأمام..على المستوى الفردى بالإخلاص فى العمل وإتقانه لرفع إنتاجيتنا
وعلى المستوى الجماعى بأن نضع نصب أعيننا أهداف بعينها نسعى فى تحقيقها
حتى ولو كان هدفنا يحتاج منا إلى خطة طويلة الأمد تمتد إلى عشرات العقود 
فأى رحلة ومهما طالت تبدأ بخطوة 
وقد تعلمنا من قصة كفاحكم ضد الإستعمار الإنجليزى  أن الإنجليز لم يخرجوا من مصر بالشعارات
بل بالعمل الدؤوب والمبنى على خطط إستراتيجية وأهداف تحققت بتضافر النوايا الصادقة مع التضحيات المخلصة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
شرفت بأن تلقيت عصر أمس مكالمة تليفونية من البطل محمد غانم
وقد أكد على كثيرا أن أنقل لك تحياته..وأن أرجو من حضرتك أن تقوم بسرد الأحداث التى واكبت إنشاء حائط صد الدفاع الجوى من قواعد ومنصات الصواريخ..
حيث أن حضرتك كنت شاهد عيان على بعض تلك الأحداث..كما أنك ملم ببعض الأحداث الأخرى التى حدثت فى القواعد الأخرى..
وحبذا لو قمت حضرتك بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن تحكى لنا عن شهداء تلك الملحمة..
وقد لمست من سيادته إهتماما كبيرا بذلك..ولا عجب فكل الأبطال عشاق للبطولات والملاحم الحقيقة والصادقة..
وليس هناك ما هو أصدق ولا أنبل ولا أسمى من تقديم الأرواح وبذل الأنفس فى سبيل الله ومن أجل تراب الوطن..
أشكرك كثيرا يا أستاذ عاطف..وأنتظر من حضرتك مداخلاتك التى ستثرى الموضوع بكل تأكيد..
ولك وافر الحب وخالص التحية
 ::

----------


## atefhelal

> والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
> شرفت بأن تلقيت عصر أمس مكالمة تليفونية من البطل محمد غانم
> وقد أكد على كثيرا أن أنقل لك تحياته..وأن أرجو من حضرتك أن تقوم بسرد الأحداث التى واكبت إنشاء حائط صد الدفاع الجوى من قواعد ومنصات الصواريخ..
> حيث أن حضرتك كنت شاهد عيان على بعض تلك الأحداث..كما أنك ملم ببعض الأحداث الأخرى التى حدثت فى القواعد الأخرى..
> وحبذا لو قمت حضرتك بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن تحكى لنا عن شهداء تلك الملحمة..
> وقد لمست من سيادته إهتماما كبيرا بذلك..ولا عجب فكل الأبطال عشاق للبطولات والملاحم الحقيقة والصادقة..
> وليس هناك ما هو أصدق ولا أنبل ولا أسمى من تقديم الأرواح وبذل الأنفس فى سبيل الله ومن أجل تراب الوطن..
> أشكرك كثيرا يا أستاذ عاطف..وأنتظر من حضرتك مداخلاتك التى ستثرى الموضوع بكل تأكيد..
> ولك وافر الحب وخالص التحية


أسعدنى جدا اهتمام بطلنا الحبيب اللواء محمد غانم ، وطلبه الحديث عن ملحمة بناء منظومة الدفاع الجوى التى شارك المدنيون من شعب مصر بالجهد الأعظم فى بنائها ، والتى حمت سماء مصر من طيران العدو المتفوق ، وكان لها الدور الأهم فى حماية أبطال مصر أثناء ملحمة عبورهم الجسور لقناة السويس وأثناء استردادهم الأرض شرقها وتطهيرها من أقدام العدو النجسة .

كان مثلى مثل الكثير من المهندسين الذين تم تجنيدهم بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 ، أو قدموا أنفسهم طواعية وتطوعا للتجنيد - رغم حوزتهم لشهادة "لم يصبه الدور" التى تثبت إعفاءهم من الخدمة العسكرية- تلبية لنداء الوطن ولنداء عبد الناصر الذى وجهه خاصة لشباب المهندسين وتم نشره بالصحف اليومية فى هذا الوقت . 

والدفعة 21 ضباط إحتياط بعد الهزيمة مباشرة ، والتى كنت واحدا منها ، كانت كلها تقريبا من المهندسين الشباب الذين لم يمضى على تخرجهم أكثر من خمس سنوات ، وكان بينهم القليل من الأطباء الشباب ... لم يكن أحد منا يفضل الآخر بالنسبة لإشتعال الرغبة فى الثأر والإنتقام وغسل وجه مصر الكريمة من عار الهزيمة ، وقد امتلأت حواسنا جميعا بتلك الرغبة ، خاصة مع ما عايشناه ولمسناه من بطولات وتضحيات لم يبخل بها المدنيون من شركات القطاع العام ومن بنات وشباب قرى مصر المجاورة لجبهة القتال الذين شاركونا كقوات مسلحة بالجهد الأعظم فى بناء قواعد الصواريخ فى وقت لم تكن مصر قادرة على حماية سمائها من طيران العدو المتفوق ... 

كان واجب عمليات التشكيل الصغير الذى أقوده أثناء حرب الإستنزاف هو الإستطلاع الهندسى فى مواجهة العدو بقطاع الفرقة 16 مشاة بالجيش الثانى الميدانى ، وقد تم تدريبى على أعلى مستوى وخاصة بالنسبة لإستخدام أدوات الرصد المختلفة والتصوير الأرضى ليلا ونهارا من خلال أربع نقط ملاحظة حصينة منشأة على شاطئ قناة السويس الغربى ، بالإضافة إلى تكليفى بقيادة بعض عمليات العبور بغرض الإستطلاع التكتيكى فى الأرض التى يحتلها العدو ولعمق حوالى عشر كيلومترات ، كما تم تكليفى أثناء حرب الإستنزاف بقيادة كمين للعدو ، وكان كمينا لقطع طريق الإمداد لإحدى نقط العدو القوية بخط بارليف فى مواجهة شمال جزيرة البلاح أثناء عملية إغارة لقوات الصاعقة المصرية عليها ، وكان زميل لى إسمه "عطية شجاع" من الدفعة 21 إحتياط مكلفا بقيادة كمين آخر لقطع الإمداد عن نقطة قوية أخرى تقع فى مواجهة جنوب جزيرة البلاح .. ومكثنا جميعا 48 ساعة شرق القناة ، ونجحت قوات الصاعقة فى احتلال النقطتين القوييتين ورفع أعلام مصر عليهما ، وكانت عودتنا جميعا منتصرين فى تلك المعركة الصغيرة ، ثم قراءة ماكتبته الصحف وقتها عن تلك العملية الكبيرة فى صفحاتها الأولى ، يمثل لنا أملا وبشرى فى قرب يوم النصر الكبير الحاسم وفى تطهير أرض سيناء من الصهاينة أعداء البشرية . 

وكنت فى حالة سلام تام مع نفسى تساوت فيها عندى لحظة الموت أو الحياة ، فلم أكن أحس بغير الإندماج الكامل إلى درجة العشق لكل ماكنت مكلفا به كضابط استطلاع . ولكنى فوجئت فى أحد أيام مايو 1970 بتكليفى بالإشراف على بناء إحدى قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوى الثابتة الخرسانية بالقرب من مدينة القصاصين فتضايقت كثيرا ، ولكنى حين علمت أن تلك القاعدة سوف تحمى سماء مصر ضد طيران العدو شرق القناة ولمسافة عشرة كيلومترات أحسست بقيمة وأهمية ماتم تكليفى به ، وأن ذلك مؤشر على قرب يوم ننتظره بشوق كبير وهو يوم العبور الكبير الذى يحلم به شعب مصر .
وتفاصيل ماعايشته بتلك القاعدة هو كثير جدا وبعضه كان معركة كبرى مع الزمن ، ولايبقى إلا أن أتناول تلك التفاصيل بالتنظيم والإختصار ، وأن يكون ذلك بمنأى عن الصعوبات التى ينشأ بعضها عن الذاتية ، وقد كانت مهمتى مع سبعة جنود وصف ضابط واحد (وكلهم مؤهلات عالية) تتلخص فى تأمين دخول العاملين ليلا ، وإنذارهم بقرب أى إغارة جوية من طيران العدو وتأمينهم أثناء الإغارة ، ثم عمل تمويه لماتم إنشاؤه قبل أول ضوء ، ثم تأمين خروج العاملين من الموقع ... مع تسجيل كامل لتطور العمل يوميا فى القاعدة . 
الأسبوع القادم اعتبارا من باكر مليئ بكثير من المشاغل أقلها هو وصول أخى وعائلته من أستراليا ، ولكنى أعد بمحاولة إنتهاز أى فرصة خلال هذا الأسبوع للمداخلة القادمة بإذن الله .

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع

لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أسعدنى جدا اهتمام بطلنا الحبيب اللواء محمد غانم ، وطلبه الحديث عن ملحمة بناء منظومة الدفاع الجوى التى شارك المدنيون من شعب مصر بالجهد الأعظم فى بنائها ، والتى حمت سماء مصر من طيران العدو المتفوق ، وكان لها الدور الأهم فى حماية أبطال مصر أثناء ملحمة عبورهم الجسور لقناة السويس وأثناء استردادهم الأرض شرقها وتطهيرها من أقدام العدو النجسة .
> 
> كان مثلى مثل الكثير من المهندسين الذين تم تجنيدهم بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 ، أو قدموا أنفسهم طواعية وتطوعا للتجنيد - رغم حوزتهم لشهادة "لم يصبه الدور" التى تثبت إعفاءهم من الخدمة العسكرية- تلبية لنداء الوطن ولنداء عبد الناصر الذى وجهه خاصة لشباب المهندسين وتم نشره بالصحف اليومية فى هذا الوقت . 
> 
> والدفعة 21 ضباط إحتياط بعد الهزيمة مباشرة ، والتى كنت واحدا منها ، كانت كلها تقريبا من المهندسين الشباب الذين لم يمضى على تخرجهم أكثر من خمس سنوات ، وكان بينهم القليل من الأطباء الشباب ... لم يكن أحد منا يفضل الآخر بالنسبة لإشتعال الرغبة فى الثأر والإنتقام وغسل وجه مصر الكريمة من عار الهزيمة ، وقد امتلأت حواسنا جميعا بتلك الرغبة ، خاصة مع ما عايشناه ولمسناه من بطولات وتضحيات لم يبخل بها المدنيون من شركات القطاع العام ومن بنات وشباب قرى مصر المجاورة لجبهة القتال الذين شاركونا كقوات مسلحة بالجهد الأعظم فى بناء قواعد الصواريخ فى وقت لم تكن مصر قادرة على حماية سمائها من طيران العدو المتفوق ... 
> 
> كان واجب عمليات التشكيل الصغير الذى أقوده أثناء حرب الإستنزاف هو الإستطلاع الهندسى فى مواجهة العدو بقطاع الفرقة 16 مشاة بالجيش الثانى الميدانى ، وقد تم تدريبى على أعلى مستوى وخاصة بالنسبة لإستخدام أدوات الرصد المختلفة والتصوير الأرضى ليلا ونهارا من خلال أربع نقط ملاحظة حصينة منشأة على شاطئ قناة السويس الغربى ، بالإضافة إلى تكليفى بقيادة بعض عمليات العبور بغرض الإستطلاع التكتيكى فى الأرض التى يحتلها العدو ولعمق حوالى عشر كيلومترات ، كما تم تكليفى أثناء حرب الإستنزاف بقيادة كمين للعدو ، وكان كمينا لقطع طريق الإمداد لإحدى نقط العدو القوية بخط بارليف فى مواجهة شمال جزيرة البلاح أثناء عملية إغارة لقوات الصاعقة المصرية عليها ، وكان زميل لى إسمه "عطية شجاع" من الدفعة 21 إحتياط مكلفا بقيادة كمين آخر لقطع الإمداد عن نقطة قوية أخرى تقع فى مواجهة جنوب جزيرة البلاح .. ومكثنا جميعا 48 ساعة شرق القناة ، ونجحت قوات الصاعقة فى احتلال النقطتين القوييتين ورفع أعلام مصر عليهما ، وكانت عودتنا جميعا منتصرين فى تلك المعركة الصغيرة ، ثم قراءة ماكتبته الصحف وقتها عن تلك العملية الكبيرة فى صفحاتها الأولى ، يمثل لنا أملا وبشرى فى قرب يوم النصر الكبير الحاسم وفى تطهير أرض سيناء من الصهاينة أعداء البشرية . 
> 
> وكنت فى حالة سلام تام مع نفسى تساوت فيها عندى لحظة الموت أو الحياة ، فلم أكن أحس بغير الإندماج الكامل إلى درجة العشق لكل ماكنت مكلفا به كضابط استطلاع . ولكنى فوجئت فى أحد أيام مايو 1970 بتكليفى بالإشراف على بناء إحدى قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوى الثابتة الخرسانية بالقرب من مدينة القصاصين فتضايقت كثيرا ، ولكنى حين علمت أن تلك القاعدة سوف تحمى سماء مصر ضد طيران العدو شرق القناة ولمسافة عشرة كيلومترات أحسست بقيمة وأهمية ماتم تكليفى به ، وأن ذلك مؤشر على قرب يوم ننتظره بشوق كبير وهو يوم العبور الكبير الذى يحلم به شعب مصر .
> ...


والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
كم أغبطك وأغبط كل بطل مصرى بذل الغالى والرخيص فى سبيل مصرنا الحبيبة
وفى سبيل إعلاء كلمة الحق 
أشكرك كثيرا وأنتظر مشاركاتك القادمة بكل لهفة
أعانك الله على مشاغلك الكثيرة
وحمدا لله على سلامة أخيك وعائلته
وأسأل الله أن يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية وأن يمد لنا فى عمرك وأن يبارك لنا فيك
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس*


أخى الكريم الأزهرى المصرى
شكر الله لك
وشكرا لكل أعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس على ما يبذلونه من مجهودات ووقت 
وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلنى  إستدراك من السيد اللواء محمد غانم
والحقيقة يا أحبائى قبل أن أكتب لكم الإستدراك فى مشاركتى التالية
أحب أن أعرفكم بأن اللواء محمد غانم يعطى الإجابات لسكتيرته مكتوبة بخط اليد
وتقوم هى بكتابة المشاركات ثم طباعتها وإرسالها لى
ومن ثم أقوم بكتابة ما فى الورق مرة أخرى كمشاركة فى المنتدى
يعنى هناك إحتمال يحدث لبس لدى السكرتيرة فى قراءة بعض الأرقام
أو يحدث الخطأ منها عند الكتابة
وقد يحدث الخطأ من عندى عندما أقوم بتفريغ ما فى الورق داخل المشاركة التى أضعها بالمنتدى
وهذا ما أرجحه أن الخطأ كان منى فى كتابة تاريخ جلاء الإنجليز عن مصر فى أحد ردوده على الأسئلة الموجهة له.. 
ولكن اللواء محمد غانم اللذى كان ومازال مثلا فى إنكار الذات وتحمل المسئولية ..دائما يضع فى إعتباره 
حماية رجاله..وإلقاء المسئولية على كاهله هو..فهو بكل تواضع وحس مرهف يتحمل دائما كل المسئولية..
أما عندما يتحدث عن النجاح فإنه يرجعه لتوفيق الله وينسبه للآخرين..
.........................

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كتب : محمد غانم
      عاشق مصر

الزميل المهندس/أحمد ناصر
السادة أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر

تحياتى...

*إستدراك للمرة الثانية*

سبق أن إعتذرت لكم عن خطأ لم أنتبه إليه فى الدفعة الأولى من ردى على تعليقاتكم وتساؤلاتكم وكانت بخصوص إسم رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى الذى وقع مع الرئيس أنور السادات إتفاقية كامب ديفيد..
وأرانى للأسف مضطرا أن أستميحكم مرة أخرى العذر عن خطأ ثانى مطبعى لم أنتبه إليه عند مراجعتى الدفعة الثانية من ردى على تعليقاتكم وتساؤلاتكم..
ذكرت فى الدفعة الثانية من ردى أن آخر جندى بريطانى مستعمر غادر مصر يوم 18 يونيو 1967
والحقيقة أن السنة كانت 1956 وليس 1967 حيث تعرضت مصر للعدوان الثلاثى يوم 29 أكتوبر 1956
وربما لو كانت القوات البريطانية المستعمرة مازالت متمركزة غرب قناة السويس خلال العدوان الثلاثى 29 أكتوبر 1956 لكانت الأمور فى غير صالح مصر.
أشعر بالخجل راجيا أن تغفروا خطأى فى الحالتين وأنا من كان فى قمة الأحداث خلال فترة الخطأين 
ولكن الشكر كل الشكر لله الذى منحنى قوة الذاكرة وأنا فى سن 86 من عمرى وكانت ردودى فى الدفعتين مليئة بأحداث مضى عليها أكثر من نصف قرن وتذكرتها كما لو كانت بالأمس ولم أخطىء إلا مرتين فقط..
وإنى لعلى ثقة من أنكم تغفرون لى أنى مع حرصى كل الحرص على مصداقية كل ما ذكرت وتذكرته إلا أنى بشر تجاوز عمره الإفتراضى 86 عاما من عمرى
ومن سنة الحياة أن يتعرض المسنون فى بعض الأحيان للنسيان وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة للأسماء والتواريخ

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تحية حب من القلب أرسلها لعاشق مصر
الفدائى والبطل محمد غانم
وإستجابة لطلب سيادتك فى إحدى المشاركات التى طلبت فيها إسم المهندس العسكرى صاحب فكرة شق الساتر الترابى بواسطة تسليط المياه المندفعة بقوة من خراطيم المياه
سأنقل فى مشاركتى التالية لأصدقائى وأحبابى أعضاء المنتدى المقالة التى أوردها أخى وصديقى الحبيب إيهاب أحمد فى مجلة أبناء مصر
وذلك فى العدد الصادر يوم الأربعاء 6 أكتوبر 2010

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إيهاب أحمد
مجلة أبناء مصر
http://mag.egyptsons.com/component/c...10-06-11-36-11

*اللواء باقى زكى يوسف ( محطم خط بارليف )*

خط بارليف أقوى خط تحصين دفاعي في التاريخ العسكرى الحديث يبدأ من قناة السويس وحتى عمق 12 كم داخل شبه جزيرة سيناء على امتداد الضفة الشرقية للقناة .
كان مصمم خط بارليف هو الجنرال حاييم‏ ‏بارليف رئيس‏ ‏أركان‏ ‏جيش‏ ‏الدفاع‏ ‏الإسرائيلي‏ ‏وقتها

‏ , ‏والذى فكر فى إنشائه ليفصل سيناء عن الجسد المصرى بشكل نهائى ‏وليحول‏ ‏دون‏ ‏وصول‏ ‏الجيش‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الضفة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏للقناة من خلال‏‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏ساتر‏ ‏ترابي‏ ‏منحدر ومرتفع‏ ‏ملاصق‏ ‏لحافة‏ ‏القناة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏بطول‏ ‏القناة‏ من‏ ‏بورسعيد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السويس‏.‏ ليضاف للمانع المائى المتمثل فى قناة السويس.
يتكون الخط من تجهيزات هندسية ومنصات للدبابات والمدفعية وتحتله احتياطيات من المدرعات ووحدات مدفعية ميكانيكية (22 موقعا دفاعيا و 26 نقطة حصينة) بطول 170 كم على طول قناة السويس.
وقد تم تحصين كل مبانى الخط بالكتل الخرسانية و قضبان السكك الحديدية المأخوذة من سكك حديد سيناء بالإضافة لتغطيتها بأطنان من الصخور والرمال لإمتصاص كل أشكال القصف الجوى والأرضى مهما كان حجمه . غير الأسلاك الشائكة ومناطق الألغام . وانابيب النابالم الحارق أسفل مياه القناة. بالإضافة لشبكات تليفونية تربط كل نقاط الخط ببعضها البعض من ناحية وبالقيادة داخل إسرائيل من ناحية اخرى.
وقد كان الساتر الترابي-خط بارليف يعلو يوماً بعد يوم وهو مكون من كثبان رملية طبيعية تكونت من ناتج حفر قناة السويس حيث كانت رمال حفر القناة وصخوره تلقى على الضفة الشرقية من القناة حيث أن الناحية الغربية أراضي زراعية.
فأوصل الإسرائيلين الكثبان الرملية الطبيعية مع ناتج حفر قناة السويس وكميات اخرى ضخمة من الرمال بحيث أصبحت درجة ميل الساتر الترابي مع قاع القناة (80 درجة) ، واقترب أن يكون زاوية قائمة حتى يصعب الصعود عليه أو انهياره ، و أصبح ارتفاعه ما يقرب من 20 متراً.

وعقب دارسة خبراء العسكرية السوفيتية له بشكل دقيق اكدوا ان الساتر الترابى لا يمكن تحطيمه إلا بقنبلة نووية !!! وبالطبع لا تملك مصر واحدة منها ، وحتى بفرض وجودها فمن المستحيل إستعمالها نظراً لتلاصق القوات المصرية والإسرائيلية .
وكان أحد المعضلات الكبرى فى عملية إقتحام خط بارليف هو كيفية فتح ثغرات فى الرمال والأتربة التى لا تؤثر فيها الصواريخ !! لعبور ناقلات الجنود والمدرعات والدبابات إلى سيناء.
ونعرف جميعاً انه تم فتح الثغرات المطلوبة فى السد الترابى بواسطة خراطيم المياه القوية ، لكن هل يعرف أحدكم أسم العبقرى المصرى الذى أتى بهذه الفكرة لفتح ثغرات فى خط بارليف الحصين !!؟؟ إنه العبقرى المصرى اللواء أركان حرب المهندس/ باقي زكي يوسف
الذى عمل ضابطاً مهندساً في القوات المسلحة خلال الفترة من عام 1954 وحتى 1 ـ 7 ـ 1984 ، قضى منها خمس سنوات برتبة اللواء ، وهو صاحب فكرة فتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي باستخدام ضغط المياه في حرب أكتوبر 1973 م.
والذى اتته الفكرة نتيجة لعمله السابق فى إنشاء السد العالى بأسوان ، وقام بعرض فكرته على قائد فرقته المرحوم لواء أركان حرب ( سعد زغلول عبد الكريم ) خلال إجتماع مع قائد الفرقة (19) في أكتوبر عام 1969بمنطقة عجرود من الضفة الغربية للقناة، لتحديد مهام الفرقة وتخطي عقبات العبور .
حضر الاجتماع رئيس الأركان العميد أركان حرب أبو الفتح محرم، ورئيس العمليات اللواء أركان حرب/ طلعت مُسلم ، رئيس فرع المهندسين العقيد/ سمير خزام ، ورئيس فرع الإشارة العقيد/ صبحي اليوسف، ورئيس فرع الاستطلاع الرائد/ عادل زكريا.
عرض قائد الفرقة( اللواء سعد زغلول) المهمة بالتفصيل على رجاله ، ثم طلب من كل رئيس تخصص عرض رأيه حول مهمة عبور قناة السويس ، فشرح جميع الحاضرين في تقاريرهم مكونات الساتر الترابي من نشأته، تكوينه، ارتفاعه، التجهيزات الفنية الموجودة به.
وجاءت آراء رؤساء التخصصات في كيفية التغلب على الساتر الترابي فمنهم من قال بالقنابل ، وآخر بالصواريخ، والمفرقعات، والمدفعية، وجميع هذه الآراء أشارت إلى توقيت فتح الثغرات داخل الساتر
الترابي يتم في خلال 12-15 ساعة، وكانت هذه المقترحات والأفكار في غاية الصعوبة لتنفيذها من خسائر مادية وتستغرق وقتا طويلا.
فخطرت فى ذهن المهندس باقى زكى فكرة المياه لأنه أثناء عمله بالسد العالى من عام 1964 وحتى 1967 كان يجرى إستخدام المياه المضغوطة لتجريف جبال الرمال ثم سحبها وشفطها فى أنابيب خاصة من خلال مضخات لإستغلال مخلوط الماء والرمال فى أعمال بناء جسم السد العالى ، أما فى حالة الساتر الترابى شرق القناة فالمطلوب لفتح الثغرات به هو توجيه مدافع مياه مضغوطة إليه لتجرى رماله إلى قاع القناة وعن طريق هذه الثغرات يتم عبور المركبات والمدرعات إلى عمق سيناء .
وقد لخص الفكرة بقوله لقائده : ” ربنا حط المشكلة وجنبها الحل يا فندم”

وإستمر في شرح فكرته الغريبة وسط صمت ودهشة جميع الحاضرين في الإجتماع. وبعدها بدأ قائد الفرقة يناقش الفكرة مع رؤساء التخصصات لمعرفة تأثيرها على أعمال القتال واتضح من المناقشة انه لا توجد أى مشاكل مبدئية في المياه المحملة بالرمال عند عودتها إلي القناة ولا في تربة الثغرة.
وبعد المناقشات المستفيضة في الاجتماع شعر قائد الفرقة أن هذه الفكرة يجب أن تدرس جيدا، وخصوصا أن البدائل التي عرضت في الاجتماع لحل مشكلة العبور كانت بدائل تقليدية وقد تكون متوقعة من العدو .
وفي نهاية الاجتماع قام قائد الفرقة بالاتصال بقائد الجيش الثالث اللواء طلعت حسن على واطلعه على الفكرة فطلب منه الحضور فى اليوم التالى لمناقشتها.
وعليه فقد طلب قائد الفرقة من البطل العبقرى باقى زكى إعداد تقرير فنى وافى وصل فيما بعد إلى يد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر أثناء أجتماعه الأسبوعى بقادة التشكيلات بمقر القيادة العامة . الذى إهتم بالفكرة المبتكرة ، وأمر بتجربتها وإستخدامها في حالة نجاحها .

فقام باقى زكى بتصميم مدفع مائى فائق القوة لقذف المياه ، فى إمكانه أن يحطم ويزيل أى عائق امامه أو أى ساتر رملى أو ترابى فى زمن قياسى قصير وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة مع ندرة الخسائر البشرية وقد صنعت هذه المدافع المائية لمصر شركة المانية بعد إقناعها بأن هذه المنتجات سوف تستخدم فى مجال إطفاء الحرائق .
وعليه فقد قامت إدارة المهندسين بالعديد من التجارب العملية والميدانية للفكرة زادت على 300 تجربة إعتبارا من سبتمبر عام 1969 حتى عام 1972 بجزيرة البلاح بالاسماعيلية ،حيث تم فتح ثغرة فى ساتر ترابى أقيم ليماثل الموجود على الضفة الشرقية للقناة.
وتم على ضوء النتائج المرصودة إقرار إستخدام فكرة تجريف الرمال بالمياه المضغوطة كأسلوب عملي لفتح الثغرات في الساتر الترابي شرق القناة في عمليات العبور المنتظرة .

وقد نجحت الفكرة نجاح باهر خلال المعركة فقد :
- تم الأنتهاء من فتح أول ثغرة فى الساتر الترابى الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973
- تم الأنتهاء من فتح 75 % من الممرات المستهدفة ( 60 ) ممرا حوالى الساعة العاشرة من مساء يوم السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 بعد أنهيار نحو 90000 متر مكعب من الرمال إلى قاع القناة .
- عبر أول لواء مدرع من معبر القرش شمال الإسماعيلية فى الساعة الثامنة والنصف من مساء يوم السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973
- قدرت كميات الرمال والاتربة التى انهارت من خط بارليف بنحو 2000 مترمكعب وهذا العمل يحتاج إلى نحو 500 رجل يعملون مدة 10 ساعات متواصلة .
وتقديراً لجهوده تم منحه نوط الجمهورية العسكري من الطبقة الأولى عن أعمال قتال إستثنائية تدل على التضحية والشجاعة الفائقة في مواجهة العدو بميدان القتال في حرب أكتوبر 73 ، تسلمه من يد الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات في فبراير 1974 ، وأيضا وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية تسلمه من الرئيس حسني مبارك بمناسبة إحالته إلى التقاعد من القوات المسلحة عام 1984.
التحية للرجل الذى إمتلك عقلاً يعادل فى قوته قنبلة نووية….

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


أختى الغالية قلب مصر
شكرا لك يا أم يوسف وشكرا لإدارة المنتدى على مجهوداتها المحمودة فى إنجاح هذا الموضوع 
وأتمنى أن نكون قد وفقنا فى إبراز نموذج مشرف لأحد أبناء مصر البررة
وأتمنى أن تلهب حماسنا جيعا هذه الملحمة الوطنية فى حب مصر
والحقيقة أن ما ذكر عن سيرة الفدائى محمد غانم فى هذا الموضوع ليس إلا غيض من فيض
أسأل الله أن يملأ قلوبنا بحب هذه البلدة والتى هى أحوج ما تكون فى وقتنا الحاضر إلى تضافر أبنائها المخلصين كى يعيدوها مرة أخرى إلى مقدمة الصفوف بين الأمم
 :f2:

----------


## atefhelal

> إيهاب أحمد
> مجلة أبناء مصر
> http://mag.egyptsons.com/component/c...10-06-11-36-11
> 
> *اللواء باقى زكى يوسف ( محطم خط بارليف )*
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


الأخ العزيز أحمد ناصر 
لى ملاحظات اضطررت لطرحها هنا لإظهار الحقيقة كالآتى :


*أولا :* يجب عند ذكر أى حدث أو بطولة منسوبة لأى شخص أثناء سير معارك حرب أكتوبر المجيدة التعريف بالرتبة العسكرية لصاحب البطولة أو الحدث أثناء المعركة .


*ثانيا :* زاوية الميل الطبيعى angle of repose لأى كوم pile أو ساتر ترابى أو رملى لاتزيد عادة عن 45 درجة ، وتصل زاوية الميل أحيانا فى حالة السواتر الحصوية أو الحجرية المتدرجة الحجم إلى حوالى 65 درجة ، وقد قمت بنفسى بقياس زاوية الميل للساتر الترابى فى مواجهة الفرقة 16 مشاة بالجيش الثانى الميدانى بطريقة هندسية بسيطة من نقطة ثابتة بالضفة الغربية فوجدتها تتراوح بين 40 و 45 درجة ، وأعتقد أن ميل معظم الساتر فى مواجهة الجيش الثالث الميدانى قد يصل إلى 65 درجة لأن أغلب تركيبه كان تركيبا حصويا من زلط ورمال متدرجة الأحجام . وكان الفريق الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة صادقا تماما حين قال فى مذكراته (الفصل السابع بعنوان "مشكلات العبور وكيف تم التغلب عليها" ) : أن ميل الساتر الترابى كان يتراوح بين 45 ، 65 درجة . ويصبح ماقال به (العبقرى المصرى اللواء مهندس) باقى زكى يوسف أن درجة ميل الساتر الترابي (80 درجة) ، واقترب أن يكون زاوية قائمة هو قول ينقصه الخبرة تماما فى هذا الشأن وبعيد أيضا كل البعد عن المعرفة بأى أصول هندسية بالميول الطبيعية للسواتر المرفوعة من رمال أو من رواسب حجرية أو حصوية متدرجة الأحجام ومفتتة طبيعيا أو صناعيا ... !! 

*ثالثا :* تقول ياأخى أن الضابط العبقرى عمل ضابطاً مهندساً في القوات المسلحة خلال الفترة من عام 1954 وحتى 1 ـ 7 ـ 1984 ، قضى منها خمس سنوات برتبة اللواء ، وأنه قام بعرض فكرته على قائد فرقته المرحوم لواء أركان حرب ( سعد زغلول عبد الكريم ) خلال إجتماع مع قائد الفرقة (19) فى أكتوبر عام 1969 ، وحضر الإجتماع رئيس الأركان العميد أركان حرب أبو الفتح محرم، ورئيس العمليات اللواء أركان حرب/ طلعت مُسلم ، رئيس فرع المهندسين العقيد/ سمير خزام ، ورئيس فرع الإشارة العقيد/ صبحي اليوسف، ورئيس فرع الاستطلاع الرائد/ عادل زكريا. وعرض قائد الفرقة( اللواء سعد زغلول) المهمة بالتفصيل على رجاله ، ثم طلب من كل رئيس عرض رأيه حول مهمة عبور قناة السويس ، فشرح جميع الحاضرين في تقاريرهم مكونات الساتر الترابي من نشأته، تكوينه، ارتفاعه، التجهيزات الفنية الموجودة به.

وهذا القول السابق يتعارض تماما مع حقيقة مهام التشكيلات على جبهة القتال فى أكتوبر 1969 ، ونظام تسلسل القيادات الفرعية مع الرئيسية ، فمعروف أن الفرقة 19 هى فرقة مشاة ، ومعروف أن كل فرقة مشاة يخدمها كتيبة مهندسين وكتيبة استطلاع عام ، بما يعنى أن الضابط المهندس باقى زكى يوسف ليس سوى أحد أفراد كتيبة مهندسين الفرقة 19 مشاة ، وكانت كتائب المهندسين على الجبهة يقودها ضابط مهندس عامل برتبة رائد أو مقدم حتى آخر عام 1970 ، إذن فلو كان الضابط باقى زكى هو قائد الكتيبة نفسه فسوف تكون رتبته العسكرية مقدم فى أحسن الأحوال ، ومعروف أن مهمة رئيس فرع مهندسى الفرقة المشاة هو المتابعة والتنسيق بين أعمال ومهام كتيبة المهندسين مع الفرقة المشاة ومع لواء المهندسين العسكريين الذى يخدم الجيش الثانى الميدانى ، وكان رئيس فرع مهندسى الفرقة المشاة برتبة مقدم أو عقيد فى ذلك الوقت ، وقد ذكر إسم العقيد سمير خزام رئيسا لفرع المهندسين ، أى أن العقيد سمير كان يرأس عسكريا الضابط باقى زكى حتى إن كان هو القائد لكتيبة المهندسين . 


*رابعا :* شيئ آخر أهم هو أن خطة وطريقة فتح الثغرات فى الساتر الترابى كانتا من ضمن مهام إدارة المهندسين العسكريين التى يتبعها فنيا كل تشكيلات المهندسين العسكرية ومنها لواءى المهندسين اللذان يخدمان الجيش الثانى والثالث الميدانين ، ومن الطبيعى أن تقوم الفرقة 19 مشاة بتبليغ الفكرة العبقرية لقيادة الجيش الميدانى أو لرئاسة أركان حرب القوات المسلحة ، أو لإدارة المهندسين العسكريين ، فلماذا لم يحدث ذلك وفى الوقت المناسب ، بدلا من إضاعة وقت المهندسين العسكريين وحتى يونيو 1971 فى تدريبات شاقة وبيانات عملية مرهقة تسببت فى كثير من الخسائر أثناء تنفيذ أسلوب النسف والإزاحة بالبلدوزرات .


كما أن فكرة فتح الثغرات بالساتر الترابى بمدافع المياه water guns عن طريق استخدام طلمبات صغيرة نقالى (كان معظمها ألمانى طراز ييجر Jeager يوم العبور المجيد)، لم نعلم بها إطلاقا كمهندسين عسكريين على الجبهة إلا بعد يونيو 1971 وليس فى أكتوبر 1969 أو حتى بعده بقليل أو بكثير كما ذكر الضابط باقى زكى . وقد ذكر الفريق الشاذلى فى مذكراته بالنص (نفس المصدر المذكور من قبل) مايلى : " .. خلال شهرى مايو ويونيو 1971 حضرت عدة بيانات عملية قامت إدارة المهندسين بتنظيمها لإظهار الأسلوب المتبع فى فتح الثغرات بالساتر الترابى نهارا وليلا (كان الأسلوب المتبع هو التفجير ثم الإزاحة بالبلدوزرات) . وكان يعيب هذا الأسلوب النقاط التالية : .... " (ذكرها الشاذلى) .

ثم قال الشاذلى : " لم يكن أمامى إلا أن أقبل العمل بهذا الأسلوب إلى أن نجد ماهو أفضل منه ، ولكنى أخبرت اللواء جمال على مدير إدارة المهندسين (فى ذلك الوقت) بضرورة البحث والتفكير فى أسلوب آخر لفتح هذه الثغرات ، وفى خلال يونيو من العام نفسه أخبرنى اللواء جمال على أن أحد ضباط المهندسين يقترح فتح الثغرات فى الساتر الترابى بأسلوب ضغط المياه ، وأنه قد مارس هذا العمل عندما كان يعمل بالسد العالى ... "

ثم قال الشاذلى : " .. كان هذا حلا رائعا وسهلا ويتلافى جميع العيوب التى كان يتسم بها الأسلوب السابق ، فشكرا لهذا الشاب صاحب الإقتراح ... "


*صحيح أن الشاذلى لم يذكر إسم هذا الشاب - (وله عذره لتركيزه بمذكراته على أحداث العبور الكبرى فى رأيه وعلى ثغرة الدفرسوار وتوابعها ، ولكنى علمت أنه قد ذكر إسمه فى حلقات "شاهد على العصر" بقناة الجزيرة ، فأرسلت فى طلبها من قطر وهى عشر حلقات ، وسوف تصلنى بإذن الله فى نهاية الأسبوع الحالى ) – وفى جميع الأحوال يكفى أن الشاذلى هو الوحيد (من كتبة المذكرات عن حرب أكتوبر) الذى أشار إلى هذا الشاب وفكرته التى كانت عاملا هاما من عوامل نجاح عملية العبور الجسورة ... وهو فى جميع الأحوال كان ضابطا شابا ولم يكن لواءا ، ولم يكن ضابطاً مهندساً في القوات المسلحة خلال الفترة من عام 1954 وحتى 1/7/1984 كما هو مطروح بالإقتباس عاليه ، بل كان ضابطا إحتياط برتبة ملازم أول مهندس ، وتم تجنيده بعد هزيمة يونيو حيث كان يعمل بالسد العالى قبل تجنيده ، وكنت أتذكر إسمه لأنه كان أحد ضباط الدفعة 21 إحتياط ، وكنت أعلم أنه كان يخدم بأحد كتائب المهندسين بالجيش الثالث الميدانى ، ولكن انشغالى بعد انتهاء الخدمة العسكرية كمهندس تعدين أنسانى الكثير من الأسماء ... وفى جميع الأحوال أكاد أجزم من قراءتى لمشاركة الأخ العزيز الفاضل أحمد ناصر أن إسمه ليس "باقى زكى يوسف" كما ورد بها .*

*ملاحظة : اضطررت لكتابة هذه المداخلة – نظرا لأهميتها فى رأيى - فى وقت كنت قد خصصته لمداخلة أخرى فى هذا الموضوع .. !!*

----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بمداخلتى السابقة* أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر 
أعلم أنك نقلت الموضوع المطروح بمشاركتك عن مجلة أبناء مصر وأن كاتب الموضوع هو إيهاب أحمد قد كتبه منقولا عن آخرين بتاريخ 6 أكتوبر 2010 . وبحثت أمس فى جوجل عن إسم "باقى زكى يوسف" ، فوجدت موضوع "باقى زكى" منتشرا وبشكل كبير وغريب وبتواريخ سابقة عن تاريخ النشر فى مجلة أبناء مصر ، وبأكثر من موقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية ، منها على سبيل المثال "الفيس بووك" والويكيبديا وموقع المعرفة وخمسة مواقع للأقباط من بينهم موقع "الأقباط الأحرار" وعددا آخرا من المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية وغير المسيحية ...! ، وكلها تحتوى فى بعض مانشرته من معلومات وأحداث على خلط وتناقض مع بعضها البعض فى التاريخ والرواية . فمنها من يقول على سبيل المثال أن "باقى زكى" كان يعمل بالسد العالى من سنة 1964 وحتى 1967 ، ومنها من يقول أن "باقى" قد توفى ، ومنها ماينفى ذلك ، ومنها من يقول أنه كان برتبة مقدم أثناء حرب أكتوبر ، ومنها مايقول عكس ذلك ، ومنها من يقول أنه كان رئيسا لفرع المركبات فى الفرقة 19 مشاة ، ومنها مايقول خلاف ذلك ... الخ ، ولم أعد أعرف كيف أمسك بالحقيقة أو حتى بجزأ منها فى كل ماتم نشره عن "باقى" ، وتمنيت أن أحصل على عنوان بريده الإلكترونى ، أو العنوان البريدى للشخص الذى بدأ النشر أول مرة لموضوع "باقى" لكى أسأله عن كل هذا التناقض .. !! ، ولكى أسأله أيضا إن كان مانشره كان نقلا عن حوار أجراه مع "باقى" ، وهل "باقى" مازال باقيا على قيد الحياة ويمكن الإتصال به أو مقابلته ؟!

ولقد اهتممت بالموضوع (رغم مشاغلى التى يرجع أغلبها لحالتى الصحية) من واقع حرصى على أن يكون الفضل فى أى بطولة أو فى أى جهد متميز منسوبا لأصحابه الحقيقيين فقط وخاصة حين يتعلق الأمر بحرب سالت فيها دماءا طاهرة وضحى فيها الأبطال بأرواحهم أو على الأقل القليل بمصلحتهم وأمنهم من أجل مصلحة وأمن الوطن . وعلى ذلك فقد رأيت ضرورة الإضافة هنا على ماسبق أن طرحته فى مداخلتى السابقة ، أن أذكر بعض الحقائق الثابتة التى يجب وضعها فى الإعتبار لكى تساهم فى قراءة موضوع "باقى" بشكل صحيح ومحقق لصدقه من عدم صدقه . وتتلخص فيما يلى : هى أنه لم يحدث أى وقف لإطلاق النار على الجبهة بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 إلا فى 8 أغسطس 1970 بعد موافقة مصر على مبادرة روجرز الثانية ، وصحيح كان هناك بعض حالات تهدئة حدثت دون اتفاق بين مصر وإسرائيل ، ولكنها كانت فى جميع أحوالها حالات تهدئة وليست وقفا لإطلاق النار ولأيام معدودة ، ولاتمنع القناصة من الطرفين من قتل أى إنسان يظهر برأسه على أى ضفة من ضفتى قناة السويس . وكان منها حالة تهدئة لم أكن شاهدا عليها ، حدثت قبل تواجدى على الجبهة وتم ذكرها فى كتاب لوزارة الدفاع المصرية عن حرب الإستنزاف ( الناشر : الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب 1998 ) ، وقد حدثت فى أعقاب معركة رأس العش حين وافقت مصر وإسرائيل على وضع نقاط مراقبة تابعة للأمم المتحدة على جانبى القناة ، ووصلت قوات الأمم المتحدة يوم 11 يوليو 1967 ، وعند تحديد النقاط أصرت إسرائيل أن يكون خط وقف إطلاق النار فى منتصف المجرى المائى لقناة السويس ، ورفضت مصر ، وفى محاولة لفرض الأمر بالقوة ، أنزلت إسرائيل قوات بقوارب مطاطية إلى القناة جنوب القنطرة يوم 14 يوليو ، ففتحت القوات المصرية نيرانها على تلك القوات فانسحبت سريعا تحت غطاء كثيف من المدفعية الإسرائيلية ، وسادت الجبهة بعدها فترة هدوء متقطعة استمرت قرابة خمسين يوما ، استغلها الجانبان فى تجهيز المسرح على كلتا الضفتين ، وكانت تلك الفترة أطول فترة تهدئة . 


ولمجرد العلم أيضا ، فقد مرت القوات المسلحة بعد هزيمة يونيو بعدة مراحل ، الأولى يمكن تسميتها بمرحلة إعادة بناء القوات والصمود ، وامتدت من يونيو 1967 وحتى 14 مارس 1968 تحديدا ، وكانت القوات الإسرائيلية فى تلك المرحلة مكشوفة تماما ، وتعتمد على حشد أسلحتها دون أى تجهيزات هندسية (أى دون ساتر ترابى ودون نقط حصينة بما تم تسميته بعد ذلك بخط بارليف) . 


ثم تلت تلك المرحلة مرحلة الدفاع النشط للقوات المسلحة المصرية مع جزء من مرحلة حرب الإستنزاف وامتدت من 15 مارس 1968 وحتى سبتمبر 1968 ، وكانت تسمى بمرحلة الصمود والدفاع النشط ، حيث كان أول عمل لى فى تلك المرحلة على الجبهة هو المساهمة فى إخلاء مدينة القنطرة غرب من سكانها المدنيين مع ترتيب نقل كل مايحتاجونه معهم من مقتنيات وأثاث ومهمات تخصهم ، وكان يتم ذلك تحت قصف مدفعية العدو فى كثير من الأحيان , وركزت إسرائيل خلال تلك المرحلة أيضا على إنشاء مايسمى بخط بارليف الأول ، ولم يكن يوجد ساتر ترابى فى هذه المرحلة سوى بعض أكوام متناثرة على مسافات بينية واسعة كناتج لأعمال تطهير مجرى قناة السويس ، وتبتعد تلك الأكوام عن الشاطئ الشرقى للقناة عشرات الأمتار ، ويتراوح ارتفاعها بين مترين وثمانية أمتار ، ولاتشكل تلك الأكوام فى العلوم العسكرية مانعا من الموانع يعوق عمليات الهجوم أو العبور. 


وبدأت بعد ذلك حرب الإستنزاف ووصلت إلى قمتها عام 1969 وعام 1970 إلى أن تم وقف إطلاق النار فى 8 أغسطس 1970 . وتعتبر القوات المسلحة أن مرحلة حرب الإستنزاف قد بدأت بداية حقيقية فى مارس 1969 وحتى 8 أغسطس 1970 (أى على امتداد 500 يوم ) تمت خلالها الأعمال القتالية يصورة مستمرة وعنيفة مع استمرار تراشقات الأسلحة الصغيرة ، واستمرار دوريات العبور بغرض الإستطلاع التكتيكى واستمرارأعمال الإغارة والكمائن . و يعتبر بعض الكتاب أن حرب الإستنزاف قد بدأت مع إغراق المدمرة إيلات فى 21 أكتوبر 1967 ، ويطلقون عليها حرب الألف يوم . وفى جميع الأحوال يكون السؤال المنطقى المطروح هو : كيف يتمكن العدو الإسرائيلى من تشغيل الآلاف من معدات تحريك التربة من بلدوزرات ولوادر وغير ذلك - على بعد حوالى 200 متر من القوات المسلحة المصرية الرابضة على ضفة القناة المقابلة - لرفع هذا الساتر الترابى العملاق فى حرب الإستنزاف ، أو فى المراحل التى سبقت الإستنزاف من صمود ودفاع نشط دون أن ترصدها القوات المصرية وتدمرها.. !! . ونصل عندئذ إلى نتيجة منطقية ، وهى أن رفع الساتر الترابى لم يكن ممكنا رفعه على الضفة الشرقية للقناة وبارتفاع عشرين مترا قبل وقف إطلاق النار فى 8 أغسطس 1970 ، أى أنه لم يكن موجودا أصلا فى أكتوبر عام 1969 وقت أن عرض "باقى زكى يوسف" فكرته فى فتح الثغرات بالساتر الترابى بضغط المياه .. وهذا استدلال منطقى جدا ..! 

وبعيد عن المنطق وكل أدواته ، فإنه باعتبارى أحد الشهود على بعض أحداث عام 1969 على جبهة القناة ، أجهدت ذاكرتى بعد أن رأيت فيضان النشر لموضوع "باقى زكى يوسف" على شبكة الإنترنت فى مواقع كثيرة ، وتذكرت جيدا أننى قد قمت بقيادة خمسة عمليات عبور استطلاع ، وقيادة كمين واحد خلال عام 1969 وحتى مايو 1970 ، ولم أصادف ساترا ترابيا عملاقا ارتفاعه 20 مترا أثناء عبورى للقناة على الضفة الشرقية للقناة ، كما لم يوضع هذا الساتر فى خطة تلك العمليات الصغيرة التى قمت بها لكى أتعامل معه كمانع فى طريقى ... هذا بالإضافة أننى أتذكر جيدا أننى قد أبلغت فى تقاريرى فى نهاية عام 1970 وقت وقف إطلاق النار عن توقع قيام العدو برفع ساتر ترابى عندما لاحظت من إحدى نقط الملاحظة التابعة لى أعمال مساحية يقوم بها العدو، يستخدم فيها القامات المدرجة وموازين لرصد المناسيب ، وهذا يعنى أن العدو سوف يقوم بأعمال حفر أوردم أو أعمال تسوية ثم عمل حساب للكميات من دفتر الغيط ، وهذا مايفهمه أى طالب فى السنة الأولى هندسة قسم مدنى أو قسم مناجم ، وأتذكر أيضا أن كل ضباط الإستطلاع الهندسى على الجبهة بالجيشين الثانى والثالث قد أبلغوا بنفس التوقع ماعدا واحد توقع أن العدو سوف يقوم بأعمال حفر. 


شيئ آخر أدهشنى جدا حين قيل فى موضوع "باقى زكى يوسف " أن الذى أحضر التفاصيل الهندسية لخط بارليف هو رفعت الجمال الشهير برأفت الهجان ، رغم أن كل تفاصيل العمل الهندسى لخط بارليف الذى تم تنفيذه على ثلاث مراحل ، كان يتم متابعتها بدقة من كل نقط ملاحظة ضباط الإستطلاع الهندسى بالجيشين الثانى والثالث ، وتم تصويرها أرضيا بنظام البانوراما من تلك النقط جميعها بكاميرات بيروسكوبية متقدمة جدا مرتكزة ومتحركة على قاعدة مدرجة لتحديد زوايا التصوير وضبط أفقية الكاميرا ، وجميع نقط الملاحظة كانت بملاجئ حصينة تحت الأرض على ضفة القناة الغربية ، وأمكن حساب الأبعاد الحقيقية للمسقط الرأسى والجانبى لتلك النقط الحصينة ، ومع التصوير الجوى الذى كانت تقوم به القوات الجوية ، أمكن عمل ماكيتات طبق الأصل لتلك النقط ، ثم أمكن عمل نموذج طبق الأصل لتدريب قواتنا المسلحة عليه . فماذا كان بمقدور الهجان أن يقدمه أكثر من ذلك ، وإذا كان الهجان كان قد أحضر التفاصيل الهندسية لخط بارليف ، فلماذا لم توفر القوات المسلحة تكلفة طلعات الطيران للتصوير الجوى ، ولماذا لم توفر أيضا المجهود الشاق الذى قام به عدد لايقل عن 12 ضابط استطلاع هندسى على الجبهة لكى يتفرغوا لشيئ آخر هام أو أكثر أهمية .


*وأقول فى النهاية أنه يجب عدم تصديق كل مايتم نشره من أخبار على الشبكة العنكبوتية دون سند واضح من دليل مؤكد أو دون توثيق من مصدر معتمد... وإن صادفنا بعض أو نصف الحقيقة فيما يتم نشره ، فيجب أن نعلم أيضا أن نصف الحقيقة هو بيان مضلل وخادع ، وأن أصحاب نظرية "نصف الحقيقة " يتحدثون دائما بنصف لسان وكأنهم بنصف وجه يرى بعين واحدة مصلحتهم وطموحهم الشخصى المزيف ، ويغمض العين الأخرى عن حق ومصلحة وفضل الآخرين .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
أحييك من كل قلبى..وأشكرك كثيرا على ما قمت مشكورا بتوضيحه من رأيك القيم بشأن شكوكك فى بعض ما جاء فى قصة باقى زكى يوسف من تناقضات ومعلومات بعضها خاطىء..
أعدك بأننى سأبذل قصارى جهدى للحصول على القصة الحقيقية إن شاء الله..
وأشكر كل من قد تتوافر لديه معلومات قاطعة الصحة بشأن البطل المصرى  ويتفضل بتقديمها لنا..
وفى إنتظار باقى مداخلات حضرتك بشأن الأحداث التى عاصرتها وكنت شاهد عيان عليها
كل الشكر لا يوفيك حقك وأسأل الله لك الصحة والعافية
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الف مبروك يا أحمد حورس 2010 الذهبي

ويا رب يسعدك وفي نجاح على طول ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

آه يا أحمد..
جه الدور علشان أقول ..
حقيقى يا أحمد صعب أقول معاك..
وانت عارف انت أخ غالى عليا أوى..صعب أى كلمة توازي قدرك..
وتوازى هذه الخبطة ..نعم الخبطة الرائعة التى حظى بها منتدى ابناء مصر من خلال لقاء سيادة اللواء محمد غانم..
كم كان حدثاً رائعا افتخرنا به..وترك فى صدورنا هيبة وإجلالاً لهذا الرجل ولحقبة عزيزة من تاريخ مصر المجيد الذى صنعه أبطال وراود ممن هم على شاكلة اللواء محمد غانم واستاذنا عاطف هلال واستاذنا سيد جعيتم وكثيرين..الأبطال الحقيقيون لملحمة من ملاحم التاريخ الحية..
أدعو الله أن يحفظك من كل سوء وأن ينعم عليك من فضله وكرمه كل الخير والحب..
وتبقى دائماً وابداً زخراً لهذا المنتدى..وأخاً عزيزاً غالياً علينا
ألف ألف مبروك
مع أطيب أمنياتى لك بالمزيد من التقدم والنجاح
وتحياتى للأسرة الكريمة
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

*الف مبروك الذهبية

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

أستاذ أحمد

أنا في قمة السعاده بقوز حضرتك الذهبى

ووسامك الأجمل

وموضوعك التاريخى المتميز فعلا

وخاصة إنه من الواقع

----------


## د. أمل

أخليهم كام يا ربى ؟ أخليهم كااااام ؟

تريليون مبروك  أخى الفاضل 
"أحمد ناصر"

عادى يعنى .. 
كنت متأكده إنى حأرجع للموضوع ده أبارك على ذهبية حورس
حقيقى موضوع أكثر من رائع و خارج المنافسة
سلمت يداك و دام عطاؤك
و بارك الله فيك و لك
و أسعدك الله دائمًا كما أسعدتنا بهذا الموضوع
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل القدير
أحمد ناصر

موضوع حقيقى أخى ملحمة رائعة
يتشرف منتدانا بوجودها
مبارك الفوز ولك كل الأمنيات الطيبة

*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
الف مليون مبروك على الذهبية
وسام تستحقه عن جدارة
بارك الله فيك وادام عليك النجاح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*موضوع جميل وكاتب مميز وأسلوب راقى يستحق الذهبية 
الف مبروك ذهبية حورس 2010
دوام التوفيق
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## atefhelal

*موضوع أضاف لنجاحات المنتدى الكثير . أداره وقام بعرضه عرضا مميزا ، باقتدار واضح وتواضع كريم  العزيز الفاضل أحمد ناصر ، فلم يبخل علينا أحمد ناصر بأى وقت أو جهد ليخرج موضوعه  إلى النور مشرقا فى كل عين تعشق النور وتشتاق فى لهفة  إلى إعادة مجد مصر وريادتها لشعوب العرب وشعوب القارة الأفريقية ،  ويكفى أنه قدم لنا شخصية كان لها دورا رائدا ومؤثرا فى التضحية والفداء ، ومساهما بجهد ذكى وواضح فى رفع إسم مصر عاليا فى الوجدان العربى والأفريقى ..* 

*والموضوع لاشك يستحق تقدير الجميع . وصاحبه يستحق منا جميعا كل شكر واحترام .*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أخى الحبيب الغالى أحمد ناصر  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام وتستاهل كل خير لجهدك وعطائك الطيب 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## الصعيدي

*ألف مبروك الفوز الغالي .. يا غالي

الموضوع رائع

وصاحبه أكثر من رائع

ربنا يوفقك دايما أخي أحمد

تقبل خالص حبي

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك أ/ أحمد ناصر

*

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك أ . أحمد ناصر* 
*وسام حورس الذهبى* 

*تستحق كل تقدير و ثناء على*

* هذا الموضوع الوطنى المميز* 

*و أنت معروف دائماً  بحسك الوطنى* 

*الرائع*


*تحياتى و محبتى حليم ..*

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك أ . أحمد ناصر* 

*وسام حورس الذهبى* 

*تستحق كل تقدير و ثناء على* 

*هذا الموضوع الوطنى المميز* 

*و أنت معروف دائماً  بحسك الوطنى الرائع*

*تحياتى و محبتى*

*حليم ..*

----------


## nefer

14141.imgcache.gif

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف الف مبروك اخي الحبيب والغالي احمد 
الموضوع بصاحبه ..بضيفه ..بقدره ..بروداه ..بفائدته 
يستحق التثبيت والتكريم المتواصل 
لانه موضوع استثنائي ..لضيف غير عادي 
له منا خالص الشكر والاحترام 
ولك منا اسمي التحيات الطيبه والمباركات الغاليه

----------


## فراشة

*هههههه إذا كان للتميز عنوان

فأحمد ناصر دائما هو عنوان التميز

ألف ألف مبروك أ . أحمد

موضوعك من أجمل ماقرأت

وحقا يستحق الفوز

موفق دائما ان شاء الله

أرق تحياتي*

----------


## فاضــل

هناك فرق بين تميز .. و امتياز 

التميز قد يعني أختلافا بحيث يستطيع الفرد أن يمايز بين شيئين 

أما الامتياز فيعني أن هذا الاختلاف يعلو و لا يعلى عليه 

و على ذلك فأهنئك يا أحمد بالامتياز .. إضافة إلى التهنئة بالتميز

و عل كل من اراد أن يعرف معنى "ضرب المثل" أن ينظر إلى المثال الحي الذي يتحدث عن نفسه في هذا الموضوع 

توقد .. جدية .. سعي .. مثابرة .. اكمال .. اتقان 

لذا كان من الطبيعي أن يسعى الذهب إلى هنا فالطير على اشكالها تقع 

شكر الله لك يا أحمد طاقة الحب التي تنشرها هنا فكل إناء بما فيه ينضح .. و إناؤك مليء بالحب و بكل ما يبهج و يسعد

 :f2:

----------


## ابوالحيلة

[IMG] صور فتكات [/IMG]
بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم
اخى الحبيب الاستاذ/احمد....تحياتى اليك
الف الف الف مبروك وفعلا تستحق التميز ...ادام الله عليك نعمة العطاء والتميز
اخوك اسماعيل

----------


## سوما

الحقيقية انى تابعت الموضوع منذ نزوله ,,,  :xmas 1: 
حقيقي كل التميز لبطولاته واعماله ,,,,, وكان الموضوع متميز بوجوده ... :xmas 16: 
مبروك التميز يا أبو ليلى  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

مليوووووووون مبروك أحمد

ذهبية مستحقــــــة 

من تميز لأكبر إن شاء الله

وكل حورس والفوز حليفك ...    *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أشكركم جميعا يا إخوانى الأعزاء على تهنئاتكم الغالية
وأعتذر لأننى لم أرد على كل بإسمه
وأهدى هذا الوسام إلى البطل والفدائى *محمد غانم* عاشق مصر..
فله يرجع كل الفضل فى خروج الموضوع بهذه الصورة الرائعة
وأصدقكم القول بأن كل ما جاء فى الموضوع ما هو إلا بعض من مآثر ذلك البطل المصرى الأبى
والذى يذخر تاريخه بالعديد من مواقف البطولات والوطنية
كما أتوجه بكل الشكر والإمتنان لأخى الحبيب *أحمد صلاح* (إبن البلد)
والذى ساهم بالكثير والكثير من أجل إنجاح الموضوع وعمل الدعاية اللائقة به
وكل الشكر لزملائى أعضاء إدارة المنتدى على ما خصونى به من ملاحظات ونصائح وتشجيع قبل طرح الموضوع على الأعضاء
وشكرا لكل الإخوة والأصدقاء الذين شاركوا فى الموضوع
ولكل الذين قاموا بقرائته
وأشكر شكر خاص أستاذ _عاطف هلال_ وأستاذ *سيد جعيتم*
وأقول لأستاذ *عاطف هلال* بأننى مازلت أنتظر منه مداخلات أخرى حول الأحداث التى كان شاهدا عليها أثناء حرب الإستنزاف بناء على طلب شخصى من السيد اللواء* محمد غانم* ضيفنا الحبيب فى هذا الموضوع
ولكم منى جميعا أسمى التحايا وخالص الود والشكر والعرفان
 :f2: 
 ::

----------


## atefhelal

> .........
> .................
> .........................
> .............................
> 
> وأقول لأستاذ *عاطف هلال* بأننى مازلت أنتظر منه مداخلات أخرى حول الأحداث التى كان شاهدا عليها أثناء حرب الإستنزاف بناء على طلب شخصى من السيد اللواء* محمد غانم* ضيفنا الحبيب فى هذا الموضوع
> ............


*عندما يكون الطلب طلبا شخصيا ومن شخصية فى حجم اللواء محمد غانم كواحد من أبطال مصر الذين ساهموا فى صنع تاريخ مشرف لمصر ولأبناء مصر ، فهذا لاشك يسعدنى جدا كما يربكنى جدا ، فكيف أحكى عن حوالى خمس سنوات بعد أن  أصبحت ضابطا برتبة ملازم ثم رتبة نقيب ، منهم سنتين ونصف على الأقل هم مدة وقف إطلاق قبل 6 أكتوبر 1973 ، وكانت أيامى فى هذه المدة أياما طويلة ومملة ، مثل كل أيام باقى الضباط والجنود ، حيث عانينا كبتا نفسيا قاتلا من كثرة الإسترخاء القهرى على الجبهة فى ملاجئ تحت الأرض ، نسلى بعضنا البعض ببعض الحكايات التافهة ، أو يتعمد قادتنا تسليتنا بعض التحركات على الجبهة ، أو بإرسال بعضنا لفرق تدريبية بالقاهرة ، أو بتكليف بعض الضباط مع مجموعة منتقاة من الجنود والصف بعمل مايسمى بالملاحة البرية لمئات الكيلومترات بصحراء الإسماعيلية والسويس لسد الفراغات والثغرات بين القوات ، وكنا نبيت أثناءها ليلا فيما يسمى بضلع الهايك ، والثعالب والذئاب تحوم حولنا والقوارض تعبث بحاجاتنا  ، ونحمل أحمالا ثقبلة  فى ترحالنا من سلاح وذخيرة وجهاز اللا سلكى اللعين ، مع كثير من التعيينات الجافة منها الشاى المقولب الجاف المحتوى على مهدئات نفسية وجنسية ...!! سنتان فقط تقريبا كانا هما عمر اشتراكى واشتراكنا كضباط فى حرب الإستنزاف بعد التخرج من كلية الضباط الإحتياط ومدرسة المهندسين العسكريين ، ومن طابور تطعيم المعركة الذى كان يشرف عليه الجمسى قبل أن يكون رئيسا لهيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة ، وانفردت مع قلة من الزملاء ببعض الفرق الخاصة منها ماكان تحت إشراف الخبراء الروس مباشرة ... هم كانوا سنتان فقط فى عمر  هذا الزمن أتذكرهما الآن كبعض الثوانى مثلما أتذكر الآن أبنائى وكيف وصل كبيرهم إلى مابعد الأربعين عاما من عمره وكأنه وصل إلى ذلك فجأة  وفى غفلة منى ، ولكن إن أردت أن أكتب السنتان كذكريات على صفحات فقد يملأ بعضها مئات الصفحات ، وهذا عمل أراه شاقا جدا ، بعد أن اقترب العمر من السبعين عاما ، وسوف يحتاج منى إلى حهد شاق وتفرغ قد لايكون متاحا لى، وإلى معاونة من بعض جنود وضباط تلك الفترة الذين شاخوا الآن ومازالوا على تواصل معى حتى الآن ومازالوا على قيد الحياة ... وكل ماأستطيع أن أعد به هو مشاركة أخرى فى الموضوع الحالى تكملة لمشاركتى الأخيرة ، ولولا اهتمامى بموضوع تونس - موضوع الساعة - الذى شغل كثيرون من زملاء قاعة السياسة ، واضطرنى إلى مشاركة بعضهم فى انشغالهم ، ولولا اهتمامى الذى مازال مستمرا فى قراءة الكثير من المراجع لتكملة موضوعى بقاعة السياسة تحت عنوان "قراءة فى مذكرات كيسينجر " الذى أراه أكثر أهمية بكثير من سرد بعض أحداث تخصنى وحدى ، ولاتزيد كثيرا عن مجرد ذكريات لمئات من ضباط آخرين كان أغلبهم من الدفعة 21 ضباط احتياط التى كانت أول دفعة ضباط احتياط بعد نكسة يونيو مباشرة والتى قام على أكتافها العبء الأكبر فى إعادة بناء تشكيلات القوات المسلحة من جديد مع عدد قليل جدا من الضباط العاملين ، حيث كانت كل كتيبة تتشكل من ضابط عامل برتبة رائد أو نقيب وأربع ضباط احتياط برتبة ملازم أول ، ثم تم استكمال رواتبها من الضباط تدريجيا حتى دخلت حرب أكتوبر بأكثر من ثلاثين ضابط بقيادة مقدم . هناك أشياء كثيرة ياأخى وأحداث وتفاصيل لاعد لها ولا حصر ، فكيف يتم استدعائها  بسهولة ثم ترتيبها وحسن عرضها ، كان يجب أن يكون ذلك بمجهود جماعى وفى وقت مبكر ، كما كان يجب تشكيل لجنة محايدة بعد الحرب مباشرة للتحقيق فى أسباب الثغرة وحصار الجيش الثالث ، كما فعلت إسرائيل حين شكلت لجنة بعد الحرب مباشرة  أدانت موشى ديان ورئيس أركان حرب جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلى وتسببت فى استقالة جولدا مائير رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل . أصبحت ياأخى ذكريات حرب أكتوبر عند الكثيرين  كبعض روايات الجيب وحواديت الأطفال  ، فبعدت كثيرا عن أمانة العرض وتوثيق الأحداث ، ولم أكن يوما من هواة روايات الجيب إلا فى مرحلة الطفولة التى لم تأخذ الكثير من إجمالى أزمان مراحل عمرى الأخرى ...* 

*أرجو المعذرة إن سقط أو زاد حرف ، فقد كتبت ماسبق بطريقة تلقائية ودون أى مراجعة ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
أشكرك من كل قلبى
وفى إنتظارك*
 ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مليون مبروك يا احمد على التميز 

معلش اعذرنى على التاخير*

----------


## ثقافتى مصريه

انا جديد فى هذا الوقع الرائع الذى عرفته بمحض الصدفه ولكنى احس انى جالس وسط اهلى . .السوال للبطل اللواء محمد غانم .. من خلال متابعتك للاحداث بمصر الان وما تم من اظاهر الجيش والشعب بانهم يد واحده والاثناء على دور  الجيش فى  باديه تدخله  الى الشارع المصرى من قدرته على حفظ الامن والنظام  من قناه الجزيره وبعض القنوات التابعه لحزب الله وايران وامريكا ..... لماذا منذو يومان بدات هذه القنوات بحمله تصعيديه بالتشكيك فيما يقوم بيه الجيش من دور بالشارع  وانه ليس على الحياد  التام وانه يحافظ على وجود النظام بالحكم وصل حد التشكيك بعلاقه الضباط  والعناصر بعضهم البعض وهم يحسسونك انه توجد خلافات بداخل الجيش جزء مع وجزء ضد .. وما هو تقيمك لدور هذه القنوات وما اذا كانت لها مصلحه بعدم استقرا مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وفاة محمد غانم.. رجل المخابرات مؤسس النصر للتصدير بأفريقيا
> أضيفت في 01:27
> نقلا عن جريدة البورصة
> كتب - إبراهيم مصطفى
> 
> كغيره من هؤلاء الذين أفنوا عمرهم في خدمة بلدهم بكل اخلاص ثم رحلوا في صمت، رحل أمس الأول محمد غانم بعد رحلة شاقة انتقل خلالها من الجيش إلي المخابرات العامة ليستقر به المقام في مجتمع «البيزنس» من خلال شركته التي أسسها بمنطقة العاشر من رمضان تحت اسم شركة «النيل» للزراير، لم يكن غانم الذي توفي عن عمر يناهز الـ85 عاماً يعلم أنه سيعيش حتي يري ثورة شعبية كان يتوق إليها لتصحيح أوضاع بعدت كل البعد عن مسارها السليم، بدأ غانم حياته عسكرياً عقب تخرجه في الكلية الحربية عام 1944 ليشارك في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 من خلال عملية استشهادية نجح فيها بمهارة وحاز بسببها علي نجمة الملك فؤاد العسكرية، وبعد ثورة يوليو ومع بداية تأسيس جهاز المخابرات العامة كان لغانم دور رئيسي في عملية اسقاط حلف بغداد عن طريق عمله كمدير عام لشركة النيل للإعلان التابعة للمخابرات تحت اسم مستعار هو محمد عزت، ولا يمكن ان يأتي ذكر غانم دون الحديث عن شركة النصر للاستيراد والتصدير وهي الشركة التي ارتبط اسم الراحل باسمها حتي يومنا هذا باعتباره مؤسسها خلال أواخر الستينيات.
> 
> أسس غانم النصر للاستيراد والتصدير، ومن خلالها قام بغزو الأسواق الافريقية وساهم في تعزيز دور مصر في القارة السمراء، وعن  طريق الشركة التي امتلكت 35 فرعاً لتصبح ستاراً جديداً لجهاز المخابرات تمكن من تنفيذ عدد من العمليات الاستخباراتية خلال فترة «حرب الاستنزاف» منها عملية «الحفار» الشهيرة وربما لا يعلم كثيرون ان غانم كان له دور كبير في إنقاذ مصر من أزمة قمح مؤكدة بعد رفض الولايات المتحدة ـ وهي المتحكم الرئيسي في القمح وقتها ـ تصديره إلي مصر علي خلفية صفقة السلاح الروسي بين مصر والاتحاد السوفيتي.
> 
> وفي أواخر السبعينيات خرج غانم من شركة النصر التي أسسها بعد موافقة الرئيس السادات علي استقالة لم يتقدم بها من الأساس!.. بعدها بسنوات اعتزل رجل العمل الاستخباراتي ليدخل «عالم البيزنس» ورغم فكره الاشتراكي فإنه كان من مؤسسي جمعية رجال الأعمال المصريين إحدي أقوي منظمات الأعمال في مصر بالتعاون مع رجلي الأعمال سعيد الطويل وجمال الناظر، شغل غانم رئاسة جمعية مستثمري العاشر من رمضان خلال الفترة من 1987 وحتي 1989 كما شغل عضوية عدد من مجالس الأعمال المصرية الأجنبية المشتركة أهمها مجلس الأعمال المصري ـ الأمريكي.


*البقاء لله -وفاة اللواء محمد غانم -إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## atefhelal

> *البقاء لله -وفاة اللواء محمد غانم -إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


من حوالى يومين جلست إلى التليفزيون وفتحته على قناة النيل ، حيث كانت تذاع حلقة معادة للبطل محمد غانم "كنت مسئولا" ، فأحسست أنه توفى لرحمة الله ... 

البقاء لله .. كلنا أبناء أموات وسائرين إلى الموت منذ لحظة ميلادنا ، لكننا ندعو الله أن لانكون أمواتا أو كالأموات ونحن مازلنا أحياء .
ومن حسن حظنا جميعا أن شاركنا البطل فى آخر لحظات حياته تلك الصفحات  المشرقة التى قدمها لنا الأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر بإخلاصه وحبه لمصر ولأبطال مصر ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من حوالى يومين جلست إلى التليفزيون وفتحته على قناة النيل ، حيث كانت تذاع حلقة معادة للبطل محمد غانم "كنت مسئولا" ، فأحسست أنه توفى لرحمة الله ... 
> 
> البقاء لله .. كلنا أبناء أموات وسائرين إلى الموت منذ لحظة ميلادنا ، لكننا ندعو الله أن لانكون أمواتا أو كالأموات ونحن مازلنا أحياء .
> ومن حسن حظنا جميعا أن شاركنا البطل فى آخر لحظات حياته تلك الصفحات  المشرقة التى قدمها لنا الأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر بإخلاصه وحبه لمصر ولأبطال مصر ...


والدى الحبيب أستاذ عاطف هلال
كنت أخشى كثيرا من تلك اللحظة..لكن سبحان الله..لقد من الله على بالسكينة ورددت كلمات ككلمات حضرتك..فقد قلت لمن حولى لحظة صبيحة وفاته يوم 17 أبريل..( هذا رجل عاش حياة حافلة وذاخرة بالعطاء..والأرض مليئة بأناس مازالوا يتنفسون ويأكلون ويشربون لكنهم فى الحقيقة أموات)..وصدقت المقولة المشهورة ما إستحق الحياة من عاش لنفسه فقط..أما البطل الفدائى رحمه الله رحمة واسعة فقد عاش من أجل بلده التى عشقها من كل قلبه..وقد ردد كثيرا على مسامعى أنه عاشق لمصر..وكانت أفعاله خير شاهد على ذلك..لقد كان محمد غانم رجل متواضع لأقصى درجة ورغم قوة شخصيته إلا أنه كان فى منتهى الرقة والعذوبة..كان خيرا حتى مع من كانوا يخونوا ثقته والأمانة التى إئتمنهم عليها..كان ينبذ الإنتقام ويعلى من قيمة التسامح..
فأسأل الله الرحمن الرحيم أن يرحمه برحمته الواسعة..وأن يدخله جنات النعيم مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء..وأن يلحقنا به مؤمنين..غير مفتونين أو ضالين..
وأن يحسن خاتمتنا أجمعين..إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه..وإن شاء الله إن مد الله فى عمرى فسأفرد موضوع آخر ..ألقى فيه المزيد من الضوء على بطولات محمد غانم ومآثره..وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------

